# Do you have a lot of furry friends?



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

I was curious to ask, cause I don't.


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

Lol no. What I do online does not, nor should it have any relation to my real life.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

I haven't met any furries IRL that I know about.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 1, 2010)

None in real life, and that's probably going to stay that way.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 1, 2010)

One, but knew them before I joined the fandom.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 1, 2010)

I know a few online, and a few off but they moved and, so now It's mostly online fur friends.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 1, 2010)

I know 6 furs who take less than 20 minutes to reach. 2 other friends who lived nearby moved to New York.


----------



## Gem145 (Apr 1, 2010)

no ... just no D:


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

i know one girl who MIGHT be a furry.... but i only see her in the hallway between class and shes really shy and doesnt talk much..... It might be a bad idea to just walk up and ask "Are you a furry?"


----------



## Attaman (Apr 1, 2010)

No idea offline.  Online, I got about a half-dozen or so I regular talk with more than just general forum chatter / banter.  That's... not a lot compared to the total number of people I speak with otherwise.  So I'd say no, I don't have a lot.  But then, that's people I _know_ are furries.  It could very well be that 99% of the people I associate with are Furries, but the odds of that seem about as likely to me as 99% of my friends holding blackbelts too.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i know one girl who MIGHT be a furry.... but i only see her in the hallway between class and shes really shy and doesnt talk much..... It might be a bad idea to just walk up and ask "Are you a furry?"



Ask her 'Wanna yiff?'


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Ask her 'Wanna yiff?'


as funny as that sounds its probably an even WORSE idea....im gunna have to do it for the lulz though.... XD


----------



## Darkwolfy502 (Apr 1, 2010)

I don't know any IRL, maybe because I haven't really looked.


----------



## Gem145 (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Ask her 'Wanna yiff?'


 

DO IT


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

I mean both IRl and online btw.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I mean both IRl and online btw.



Ah.

I guess I have a few online.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> as funny as that sounds its probably an even WORSE idea....im gunna have to do it for the lulz though.... XD



Do it, and tell us what happens.


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I mean both IRl and online btw.



Hm. Depends on how you define a friend. I guess I have a few.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

I actually used to have some furry friends, but they all either got really weird and I stopped talking to them or they vanished off the face of the earth.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 1, 2010)

Several IRL, a dozen or so that are online-only, and tons of random people talking at me about who-knows-what.


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

Online, I have a bunch of furry friends...IRL...not so much..

..I have cats..they're furry...do they count?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Several IRL, a dozen or so that are online-only, and tons of random people talking at me about who-knows-what.



Am I in the random section?


----------



## Bando (Apr 1, 2010)

None irl, and don't plan on making any on purpose.

Online, just the people I talk with here.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 1, 2010)

Gem145 said:


> no ... just no D:


I'm serious. There's a Dragon (M), a Dragon/Long Hybrid (M), a Squirrel (F), a Hyena (M), 3 Wolves (all M), a Raccoon (M) and a Leopard (M).
But I'm the only Fox....WTF?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 1, 2010)

There are more furries out there I would class as Acquaintances rather than friends.

I would say, thinking off the top of my head, five people I would class as furry friends.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I'm serious. There's a Dragon (M), a Dragon/Long Hybrid (M), a Squirrel (F), a Hyena (M), 3 Wolves (all M), a Raccoon (M) and a Leopard (M).
> But I'm the only Fox....WTF?



That is strange. Usually it'd be something like 5 foxes (M), 3 wolves (M), and one dragon (M).

The female otter came to my house to play.


----------



## Liam (Apr 1, 2010)

"Hello neighbouring tree, are you a furry?"
"..."
"Giving me the cold shoulder again, eh?  Well...."
"..."
"I'LL F***ING CUT YOU B****! I'LL CUT YOU!"


No, I do not know any furries near me.  I think.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> The female otter came to my house to play.


 
Nice. You said you don't know any, and I briefly fell for it.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 1, 2010)

I have a few furries I talk to on an occasion.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 1, 2010)

FAF says i have 2 online friends . None IRL, well actualy, my g/f puts up with my furry crap, does that count? lol


----------



## Bando (Apr 1, 2010)

Apparently my one friend knows furries near me. I should hunt them down and destroy them. Then, in the height of their misery, I reveal I hang out here.

Devious!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Nice. You said you don't know any, and I briefly fell for it.



That was a generic situation.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 1, 2010)

In real life? None.
Online? ILU guys â™¥ â™¥ â™¥


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Am I in the random section?



You can be in whatever section you want. :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

I need to meet some cool furries =[


----------



## SirRob (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> cool furries


That's an oxymoron.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I need to meet some cool furries =[



define "cool" lol


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

SirRob said:


> That's an oxymoron.


I'm cool. =[


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You can be in whatever section you want. :V



I'll be in your bedroom section.



Heckler & Koch said:


> I need to meet some cool furries =[



I can put some on ice.


----------



## Bando (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I need to meet some cool furries =[



Yo. :3


----------



## SirRob (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm cool. =[


Uh huh, you're really cool. :]


----------



## Bando (Apr 1, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Uh huh, you're really cool. :]



Hater contests coolness title!


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I'll be in your bedroom section.



K see you tonight.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> K see you tonight.


CAN I COME!!?!!?


----------



## RoseHexwit (Apr 1, 2010)

I have no friends.

Er, I mean I'm part of the local Furry group. We meet once a month (there are usually like 20 of us at each meetup). Do they count as friends?


----------



## Attaman (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm cool. =[



Are we going to need to melt your frozen heart with a warm island breeze song?


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

..Do I count as a cool furry??


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

im cool


----------



## Bando (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> CAN I COME!!?!!?



BRB GETTING VIDEO CAMERA!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> K see you tonight.



Tonight?

How about now.



Heckler & Koch said:


> CAN I COME!!?!!?



Heh heh.

No.



WillowWulf said:


> ..Do I count as a cool furry??



Heh heh.

No.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 1, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> I have no friends.
> 
> Er, I mean I'm part of the local Furry group. We meet once a month (there are usually like 20 of us at each meetup). Do they count as friends?



Don't think so unless you talk to/hang out with them outside of the meets. Some furries are actually pretty okay. The ones that shower and don't bark at me or babytalk all the time.



atrakaj said:


> Tonight?
> 
> How about now.



But... but I haven't finished my tea. :[


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Tonight?
> 
> How about now.
> 
> ...



Too bad I'm coming! I got some candy and a bunch of movies we can watch and we can stay up late and tell stories! It'll be _fabulous!_


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> im cool



you need to add more sunglasses to up your cool. MOAR!!!


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heh heh.
> 
> No.


..understood...


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Don't think so unless you talk to/hang out with them outside of the meets. Some furries are actually pretty okay. The ones that shower and don't bark at me or babytalk all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> But... but I haven't finished my tea. :[



You can bring it.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Too bad I'm coming! I got some candy and a bunch of movies we can watch and we can stay up late and tell stories! It'll be _fabulous!_



And this is why we got the dog that likes to fuck humans that look like foxes.



FoxBody said:


> you need to add more sunglasses to up your cool. MOAR!!!
> :c ool:



You failed at cool.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..understood...



*pats on head*

Good kitteh.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You failed at cool.




hey, all i did was click the face. i tried to go back and Ninja it but alas, you beat me to it...


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You can bring it.



Don't make me spill it. >8|


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You can bring it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't get it. wut.


----------



## Bernad (Apr 1, 2010)

Nope i don't have many friends on the net or in real life.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 1, 2010)

Is 4 alot? :O


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Apr 1, 2010)

I should be the furry hunter. I have a few furry friends because I was able to weed them out in my school. I'm pretty sure I got them all. =D


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Don't make me spill it. >8|



You'll either drink it, wear it, or other.



Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't get it. wut.





> Species: *Human*


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You'll either drink it, wear it, or other.



but what does a dog have to do with anything.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Too bad I'm coming! I got some candy and a bunch of movies we can watch and we can stay up late and tell stories! It'll be _fabulous!_





atrakaj said:


> And this is why we got the dog that likes to fuck humans that look like foxes.



Heh.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heh.


But I'm not a dog fucker =[


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I'm not a dog fucker =[


Doesn't matter. He plans to make you a dog rapee.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> Doesn't matter. He plans to make you a dog rapee.


 
w00t, now can he make him a racist? :O


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> Doesn't matter. He plans to make you a dog rapee.


And that is why I carry a knife with me.


----------



## darzoz (Apr 1, 2010)

Nope, no furry friends. >_>


----------



## insanitosis (Apr 1, 2010)

One possibly, and another just likes the porn.
And another randomly called me a furfag the other day :O


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 1, 2010)

I tend to find them without trying...its sorta annoying but at least these guys I do meet are the stereotypical bawwwwing furries :\


----------



## Bando (Apr 1, 2010)

Ohshit I forgot about this one friend who wants to make some kinda dragon tail. I will explain if you really want me to.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> Doesn't matter. He plans to make you a dog rapee.



Indeed.



south syde dobe said:


> w00t, now can he make him a racist? :O



Elaborate.



Heckler & Koch said:


> And that is why I carry a knife with me.



A knife?

Are you trying to piss off the one in front of you while the two behind close in?


----------



## Bando (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> A knife?
> 
> Are you trying to piss off the one in front of you while the two behind close in?



Oh my. RUN HK RUN!


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Elaborate.


 
Find a way to twist his words around to where he sounds like he's a racist for the lulz :3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm a badass. I can kill all 3 of them before they have my shirt off


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm a badass. I can kill all 3 of them before they have my shirt off



That's just it.

It's not your shirt they're interested in.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> That's just it.
> 
> It's not your shirt they're interested in.


 
Nice one xD
So Heckler, can you kill 3 people while they are tapping DAT ASS :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> That's just it.
> 
> It's not your shirt they're interested in.


Well they have to strip me before they can rape me.

And why are you so mean to me now =[


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You'll either drink it, wear it, or other.



'kay. :[


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well they have to strip me before they can rape me.



Not really.



> And why are you so mean to me now =[



I don't know.

I guess all the submissiveness in the forum has finally made me crack and become an extreme dominant.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> 'kay. :[



I love you, Blue.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 1, 2010)

I click the topic and rape is happening.


----------



## Liam (Apr 1, 2010)

Ok, what is going on?
Oh what?  Normal Den activity?
Bye.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Not really.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But why me? What did I do?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I don't know.
> 
> I guess all the submissiveness in the forum has finally made me crack and become an extreme dominant.



Am I gonna have to get uppity again? >:V



atrakaj said:


> I love you, Blue.



DON'T YOU SWEET-TALK ME.

( :3 )




HAXX said:


> I click the topic and rape is happening.



Story of FAF.


----------



## Kivaari (Apr 1, 2010)

Never actually asked her, but pretty sure my ex-girlfriend is a furry. I'm almost certain one of my friends has an E621 shirt. Other than them, I don't think any of my friends are.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 1, 2010)

Almost everyone in my school is a fucking furry now.
Every time my friend and I DJ his radio show it's just a giant furry dance party for the most part now.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But why me? What did I do?



You're one of the only ones that are really resistant.

I like destroying peoples' will.



BlueberriHusky said:


> Am I gonna have to get uppity again? >:V
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please try.

Destroying your will to resist gives me pleasure.


----------



## Bando (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But why me? What did I do?



You're the most normal person here probably, so it's fun to screw with you. :3


----------



## Bando (Apr 1, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Almost everyone in my school is a fucking furry now.
> Every time my friend and I DJ his radio show it's just a giant furry dance party for the most part now.



That's pretty lame.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You're one of the only ones that are really resistant.
> 
> I like destroying peoples' will.
> 
> ...


Well you know what? Fuck you then! I'll hunt you down and kill you and make an 80's action movie out of it! I already got the shades, as you probably saw.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Please try.
> 
> Destroying your will to resist gives me pleasure.



Just like dressing up in ladies' clothes, huh. I see how it is.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well you know what? Fuck you then! I'll hunt you down and kill you and make an 80's action movie out of it! I already got the shades, as you probably saw.



You're going to kill an undead?

Also, 80's action movies had shitty special effects.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Just like dressing up in ladies' clothes, huh. I see how it is.



Actually, I prefer dressing you up in no clothes.

Why are you wearing clothes? >:V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You're going to kill an undead?
> 
> Also, 80's action movies had shitty special effects.


I WANT MY FAMILY BACK!


----------



## silvermoon93 (Apr 1, 2010)

Because I'm relatively internet-shy and don't know any in real life, I don't have any friends that are furries. It'd be interesting to have some, though.

Actually, I have one really odd friend that isn't a furry (he says) but likes yiff art specifically. When he learned I was a furry he asked if I drew it. DX


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Actually, I prefer dressing you up in no clothes.
> 
> Why are you wearing clothes? >:V



Because you're too busy bothering H&K to remove them. >:V


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 1, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Almost everyone in my school is a fucking furry now.
> Every time my friend and I DJ his radio show it's just a giant furry dance party for the most part now.


 
where is your school and are there hot babes there


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I WANT MY FAMILY BACK!



Too late.

They sold their souls to me for eternal life.

They serve me now.



BlueberriHusky said:


> Because you're too busy bothering H&K to remove them. >:V



Bedroom.

Clothes off.

Now.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 1, 2010)

no furries here that i know, but i told my friend and she knew all about them and said she knew some from her camp


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Too late.
> 
> They sold their souls to me for eternal life.
> 
> ...


Good.

The bedroom.

The perfect place to kill you both...


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Bedroom.
> 
> Clothes off.
> 
> Now.



What if I say no? >]


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Good.
> 
> The bedroom.
> 
> The perfect place to kill you both...



You forgot something.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> That's pretty lame.



I'd consider it odd, more than anything.



Rachrix said:


> where is your school and are there hot babes there


Nien, you will get nothing from me!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> What if I say no? >



Then I will tie you up, whip you, and taunt you with clams that are really just empty shells.


----------



## Romanpower (Apr 1, 2010)

Lets see, i know 4 that i come in contact with on a daily basis. I got 3 others that i know over the phone. And i talk to a lot of people on fa and online.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You forgot something.


No sir, it is you that are forgetting. Your dogs are already dead. I will have both of your heads.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Romanpower said:


> Lets see, i know 4 that i come in contact with on a daily basis. I got 3 others that i know over the phone. *And i talk to a lot of people on fa and online.*





> Join Date: *Dec 2009*
> Posts: *43*



You must just mean the main site.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Then I will tie you up, whip you, and taunt you with clams that are really just empty shells.



... Oh no, anything but that! You couldn't possibly be so cruel.

(naoplz)


----------



## Dahguns (Apr 1, 2010)

I dont think furry friends would be fun.  Anyone who tries to glomp me irl usually gets a fist to the face first.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No sir, it is you that are forgetting. Your dogs are already dead. I will have both of your heads.



Not those.

Scotty is in right behind you.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> ... Oh no, anything but that! You couldn't possibly be so cruel.
> 
> (naoplz)



I see you like BDSM.

Good.


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Not those.
> 
> Scotty is in right behind you.



Please. He knows that's not a good threat. Scotty would rather be behind someone.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> Please. He knows that's not a good threat. Scotty would rather be behind someone.



Shhh..he's just the distraction. He's a biiiig threat. Yeah.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 1, 2010)

Dahguns said:


> I dont think furry friends would be fun.  Anyone who tries to glomp me irl usually gets a fist to the face first.



There was initially a problem with that from strangers, but it was quickly bitched out corrected. 



atrakaj said:


> I see you like BDSM.
> 
> Good.



Yes. Excellent.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Not those.
> 
> Scotty is in right behind you.


Scotty is a bottom bitch and says he wouldn't yiff me because he doesn't like me personality. Good one. Now prepare to eat a .44 magnum round bitch!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Scotty is a bottom bitch and says he wouldn't yiff me because he doesn't like me personality. Good one. Now prepare to eat a .44 magnum round bitch!





atrakaj said:


> Shhh..he's just the distraction. He's a biiiig threat. Yeah.



Heh heh.

Excellent.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heh heh.
> 
> Excellent.


YOU WILL DIE!

PEWPEWPEW


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> YOU WILL DIE!
> 
> PEWPEWPEW


 PEWS ARE FOR SITTING ON! NOT FOR SHOOTING!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> YOU WILL DIE!
> 
> PEWPEWPEW



A bit late for that.

Remember those two big male otters?

Oh, right, you were blacked out for that part.



Usarise said:


> PEWS ARE FOR SITTING ON! NOT FOR SHOOTING!



He doesn't go to church.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> A bit late for that.
> 
> Remember those two *big male otters?*
> 
> Oh, right, you were blacked out for that part.



What what? :3


----------



## WeArePossessed (Apr 1, 2010)

i have no furry friends irl and a few online


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> A bit late for that.
> 
> Remember those two big male otters?
> 
> ...


No sir, I killed them earlier. Twas a shame, really. I bet your slut would've appreciated them.

And no I do not go to church.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> What what? :3



Forget about them. They're gay.



Heckler & Koch said:


> No sir, I killed them earlier. Twas a shame, really. I bet your slut would've appreciated them.
> 
> And no I do not go to church.



Oh, right.

You're still feeling the hallucinatory effects of that drug.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Forget about them. They're gay.



:[

/wrist


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> :[
> 
> /wrist



Hey >:V .

*whh-pssh!*

You can't cut yourself while I have you tied up.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Forget about them. They're gay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What drugs? Oh, the ones that I slipped into your drink. You'll be passing out shortly.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What drugs? Oh, the ones that I slipped into your drink. You'll be passing out shortly.



Sorry, but I only drink water.

I can smell drugged water.

I can't smell water.

You're still dreaming.

Are they gay dreams?


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

So I heard there were otters and clams in here.  o.o


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Hey >:V .
> 
> *whh-pssh!*
> 
> You can't cut yourself while I have you tied up.



Yes, sir. ;_;

(I'll just wait until your back is turned)



Heckler & Koch said:


> What drugs? Oh, the ones that I  slipped into your drink. You'll be passing out shortly.



You fiend! 

(I want in)


----------



## Liam (Apr 1, 2010)

Oh, hi Nylak!  I don't have a lot of RL furry friends.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 1, 2010)

yes >.<


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> So I heard there were otters and clams in here.  o.o



And me.

Want to help me with Blue?



BlueberriHusky said:


> Yes, sir. ;_;
> 
> (I'll just wait until your back is turned)
> 
> ...



My back is turned?

I might turn my body, or my torso, or my head, but not my back.

It's physically improbable.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 1, 2010)

I have one RL friend that is furry, and a member of this site... It'd be cool to have more, but I doubt that will happen while I'm still in high school...


----------



## Vinzin (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm surprised how many of the people I've befriended both in real life and on the web are furries. A bit of a "Oh wow, you too!" situation where we just laugh it off for a bit.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Vinzin said:


> I'm surprised how many of the people I've befriended both in real life and on the web are furries. A bit of a "Oh wow, you too!" situation where we just laugh it off for a bit.



Another person who I doubt is talking about the forums.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> My back is turned?
> 
> I might turn my body, or my torso, or my head, but not my back.
> 
> It's physically improbable.



Shit.

RUN NYLAK.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Sorry, but I only drink water.
> 
> I can smell drugged water.
> 
> ...


This is no dream. This is reality.

*BOOOOM*

*BRAIN SPLATTER NOISE*

Heh, let's see you rape me now.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> as funny as that sounds its probably an even WORSE idea....im gunna have to do it for the lulz though.... XD


yo when u c her do that and then share the results i gotta see how that turns out


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> yo when u c her do that and then share the results i gotta see how that turns out


 i will ^-^  although if she's smart she'll just act like she doesnt know what i mean....


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This is no dream. This is reality.
> 
> *BOOOOM*
> 
> ...



There is no reality.

I don't want to rape you.

I would only want to rape you in your dreams.

You could only kill me in your dreams.

I wanted to rape you.

You just killed me.

You're dreaming.


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

Ny's here now?
*wags tail*


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> There is no reality.
> 
> I don't want to rape you.
> 
> ...


No sir, you're dreaming.

We were all already dead.

*dead*


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No sir, you're dreaming.
> 
> We were all already dead.
> 
> *dead*



Final Fantasy reference?

Meh.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Final Fantasy reference?
> 
> Meh.


No that was an M. Night Shamalamalamalan reference I hate final fantasy


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No that was an M. Night Shamalamalamalan reference I hate final fantasy



M. Night is worse.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> And me.
> 
> Want to help me with Blue?


Hi! *waves*

Sure. What are we doing to her?



WillowWulf said:


> Ny's here now?
> *wags tail*


 
Hi!  *fluffs and offers cupcake*  ^^


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Hi!  *waves*
> 
> Sure.  What are we doing to her?



I have her tied up.

We're whipping her and taunting her with clams that are really just empty shells.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No that was an M. Night Shamalamalamalan reference I hate final fantasy


shamalamalamalan???!?!?

no seriously wat is that?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> M. Night is worse.


Exactly.


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Hi!  *fluffs and offers cupcake*  ^^


^^
*noms cupcakes*


----------



## Ratte (Apr 1, 2010)

On-topic: I have at least one furfag furiend.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

IN THE HEAT AND RAIN

WITH WHIPS AND CHAINS

TO SEE HIM FLY

SO MANY DIE


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> On-topic: I have at least one furfag furiend.



Catte.



Heckler & Koch said:


> IN THE HEAT AND RAIN
> 
> WITH WHIPS AND CHAINS
> 
> ...



You're a bit late on that.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Catte.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a bit late on that.



WE BUILT A TOWER OF STONE

WITHOUT FLESH AND BONE

TO SEE HIM FLY

BUT WHY

IT DON'T RAIN

WITH ALL OUR CHAINS

DID SO MANY DIE

JUST TO SEE HIM FLY


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 1, 2010)

ok really who is that shamalamalamalan dude?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 1, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> ok really who is that shamalamalamalan dude?



The one behind such movies as Signs and The Village.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> WE BUILT A TOWER OF STONE
> 
> WITHOUT FLESH AND BONE
> 
> ...



Want me to call Ariel to verbally kick your ass?

We did this two days ago.

It's old.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 1, 2010)

o ok those movies sucked so idc lol


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 1, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> o ok *those movies sucked* so idc lol



Exactly.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

^signs was good until the really shitty twist.



atrakaj said:


> Want me to call Ariel to verbally kick your ass?
> 
> We did this two days ago.
> 
> It's old.


Who?

What?

That is a good song =[


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 1, 2010)

So guys, whats up? :O


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> ^signs was good until the really shitty twist.
> 
> 
> Who?
> ...



Doesn't matter.

Cirno and I did the lyric thing two days ago.

He was mostly using actual lyrics.

I was making them up as I went.

ArienMT, the mod, got tired of it.

Don't let her see you doing it.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> ^signs was good until the really shitty twist.



Indeed. The baby monitor idea was kinda cool, I guess.



south syde dobe said:


> So guys, whats up? :O



I am, now that you're here. B)


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Indeed. The baby monitor idea was kinda cool, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> I am, now that you're here. B)



He's not going to be untying you.


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Exactly.


Personally, I prefer FF...but that's just me..I don't like Goosebumps and that's what comes to mind when I hear the name M.Night Shamalan...

I'm an RPG fan and I'm not die-hard about the games....yet...


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Doesn't matter.
> 
> Cirno and I did the lyric thing two days ago.
> 
> ...


Mods ruin all the fun =[



BlueberriHusky said:


> Indeed. The baby monitor idea was kinda cool, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> I am, now that you're here. B)



It was and the scene with the alien at the spanish birthday party was hilarious. and then the OH NOES THEY ARE WEAK TO WATER WHEN OUR ATMOSPHERE HAS WATER IN IT YET THEY HAVE NO PROTECTIVE SUITS! was so. fucking. stupid.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 1, 2010)

yay willow and nylak you two seem to be in every thread just enjoying cupcakes.

i want one


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

I want some yiff! From a girl! >=[


----------



## Icky (Apr 1, 2010)

Hmm...irl, nobody knows I even am a fur, so no.

Online, I had a few on a chatboard this summer, but most of them died. No friends here either. I hate you all.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I want some yiff! From a girl! >=[



Heh heh.

All you get are guys.

It's because of the image you've made for yourself.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Catte.



I meant irl.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I meant irl.



Ah.

Well, you'll know him irl soon enough.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> yay willow and nylak you two seem to be in every thread just enjoying cupcakes.
> 
> i want one


No cupcakes for you.  We get them cause we're cool.  :3



Heckler & Koch said:


> I want some yiff! From a girl! >=[


 


atrakaj said:


> Heh heh.
> 
> All you get are guys.
> 
> It's because of the image you've made for yourself.


Seriously, HK, you just scream fag.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> No cupcakes for you.  We get them cause we're cool.  :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But all that stuff was sarcasm I'm not ghey or even bi =[


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> No cupcakes for you.  We get them cause we're cool.  :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ny, are you going to help me whip and taunt Blue with empty clam shells or not?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But all that stuff was sarcasm I'm not ghey or even bi =[



Doesn't matter.

If you pretend enough, it becomes real.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Doesn't matter.
> 
> If you pretend enough, it becomes real.


Well I still don't have a boner for man-cock so no :V


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Ny, are you going to help me whip and taunt Blue with empty clam shells or not?



Don't do it, Ny!

Look at dis poor otter face

;w;



Heckler & Koch said:


> Well I still don't have a boner for  man-cock so no :V



There's cock that is not man-cock?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 1, 2010)

Aside from this site I know two other furry guys, one of whom lives near me and introduced me to the furry world (and I'm crushing on him hard <3).


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But all that stuff was sarcasm I'm not ghey or even bi =[


Methinks thou dost protest too much. 



atrakaj said:


> Ny, are you going to help me whip and taunt Blue with empty clam shells or not?


I don't know, I'm just not feeling it tonight. I think I need caffeine or something.



BlueberriHusky said:


> Don't do it, Ny!
> 
> Look at dis poor otter face
> 
> ;w;


 Also, look at that poor otter face.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well I still don't have a boner for man-cock so no :V



Didn't mean for you.

Reality is an illusion.

We see things through various lenses.

People on here see your posts and think, "Screaming furfag."

You become a screaming furfag to them.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Don't do it, Ny!
> 
> Look at dis poor otter face
> 
> ...



That face will want her to do it even more >:V .

Besides, you like it.



Nylak said:


> Methinks thou dost protest too much.
> 
> 
> I don't know, I'm just not feeling it tonight.  I think I need caffeine or something.



Overly defensive? Possibly.

He could be in the first stage.

There's some tea in the kitchen.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

I hate you guys -_-


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I hate you guys, except for Blue, she's da best



:3


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I hate you guys -_-


 
We hate you too.  <3

You bring it upon yourself, you know.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I hate you guys -_-



Is the troll of gay yiff butthurt?

How ironic.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Is the troll of gay yiff butthurt?
> 
> How ironic.


 Yeah...well, he was never very good at it, let's be serious.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Yeah...well, he was never very good at it, let's be serious.



He was too defensive about it.

He even put it in his sig.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> No cupcakes for you. We get them cause we're cool. :3


 
i'm not cool

what if i apply sunglasses


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 1, 2010)

Silly hooman, furries don't have friends!


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> He was too defensive about it.
> 
> He even put it in his sig.


 I know, right?  _Subtle_.


----------



## Nepmen (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> He was too defensive about it.
> 
> He even put it in his sig.


I always thought that was unnessacary


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

Nepmen said:


> I always thought that was unnessacary


Well isn't _everything_ unnecessary? :V

And some people didn't get my sarcasm and thought I really wanted to have sex with them =[


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well isn't _everything_ unnecessary? :V
> 
> And some people didn't get my sarcasm and thought I really wanted to have sex with them =[



That would have been the funny part.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> That would have been the funny part.


It's not funny when they pressure you with gay buttsex =[


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> That would have been the funny part.


Exactly.

Clarifying it just ruins everything and makes the "trolling" attempts moot. So I have only left to conclude that you are not in fact a troll, and are a furfag in denial. Weak denial at best.



Heckler & Koch said:


> It's not funny when they pressure you with gay buttsex =[


 
I know it must be difficult for you to resist.  *patpat.*


----------



## Taralack (Apr 1, 2010)

Tommy said:


> None in real life, and that's probably going to stay that way.



^


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well isn't _everything_ unnecessary? :V
> 
> And some people didn't get my sarcasm and thought I really wanted to have sex with them =[



Y-you mean you don't...?

BRB GOING TO THE BAWWW THREAD.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's not funny when they pressure you with gay buttsex =[



That's the risk you run for our lulz.



Nylak said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Clarifying it just ruins everything and makes the "trolling" attempts moot.  So I have only left to conclude that you are not in fact a troll, and are a furfag in denial.  Weak denial at best.



The first stage.

As I thought.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Clarifying it just ruins everything and makes the "trolling" attempts moot. So I have only left to conclude that you are not in fact a troll, and are a furfag in denial. Weak denial at best.
> 
> ...



=[

wanna yiff?


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> =[
> 
> wanna yiff?


Weaaaak.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Weaaaak.


come on you know you wanna =D


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> come on you know you wanna =D


 
But it's still up in the air whether_ you_ wanna.  Remember, we're going with the idea that you're a fag.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> =[
> 
> wanna yiff?


 
good luck i'v been barking up that tree since i joined. lol barking


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> But it's still up in the air whether_ you_ wanna.  Remember, we're going with the idea that you're a fag.


I do, and I can show you how much I wanna


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> good luck i'v been barking up that tree since i joined. lol barking


lol barking.  That was funny.



Heckler & Koch said:


> I do, and I can show you how much I wanna


Sorry, I'm just not feeling it.  I think you're losing your touch.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> But it's still up in the air whether_ you_ wanna.  Remember, we're going with the idea that you're a fag.





Heckler & Koch said:


> I do, and I can show you how much I wanna



Heh.

Heh heh.

Hey Ny, you feeling up to a threesome with me a Blue?


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heh.
> 
> Heh heh.
> 
> Hey Ny, you feeling up to a threesome with me a Blue?


 
That sounds like a more appealing proposition.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler is now a fag? This is new.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

I DON'T NEED YOU! YOU WHORE! >=[


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Hey Ny, you feeling up to a threesome with me a Blue?





Nylak said:


> That sounds like a more appealing proposition.



Don't I get a say in this? D:


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> That sounds like a more appealing proposition.



With or without the BDSM?


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Heckler is now a fag? This is new.


Is it? Is it_ really_?



atrakaj said:


> With or without the BDSM?


 I vote with, but you know me.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Is it?  Is it_ really_?



Not really.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Don't I get a say in this? D:



No.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Is it? Is it_ really_?
> 
> 
> I vote with, but you know me.



Maybe I was just short sighted. I long for a foresight such as yours.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> That sounds like a more appealing proposition.


 
if i cant be invited can i atleast record it


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Is it? Is it_ really_?
> 
> 
> I vote with, but you know me.



Indeed.

Tell me, though...

Would you rather share a whip, or share a whipping?


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Don't I get a say in this? D:


 


atrakaj said:


> No.


What he said.



atrakaj said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Tell me, though...
> 
> Would you rather share a whip, or share a whipping?


Whipping plz. 



Rachrix said:


> if i cant be invited can i atleast record it


 God damn it, no cameras.  That's my #1 rule.


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

...the hell?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> What he said.
> 
> 
> Whipping plz.



I'm going to enjoy this.

A lot.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

And then you get AIDS.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ...the hell?



Oh, hey!

Another sub!



Heckler & Koch said:


> And then you get AIDS.



I don't need aides.

I'm already fit.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ...the hell?


 
you lost or jelous of the possible threesome like me


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

HOW IS BABBY FROMED!?!?!


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Oh, hey!
> 
> Another sub!


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> And then you get AIDS.



Someone's bitter. Just go with it and they'll forget in like a month or two.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


>



What? You don't want to participate with Ny and Blue?



Browder said:


> Someone's bitter. Just go with it and they'll forget in like a month or two.



I don't forget.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> Someone's bitter. Just go with it and they'll forget in like a month or two.


 
Yeah, he doesn't handle teasing very well, does he? It's kinda funny.

Either way, no, the furfag in denial label is stuck forever.  So sad.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Yeah, he doesn't handle teasing very well, does he?  It's kinda funny.



Kind of funny.

Kind of sad.

Mostly meh.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Yeah, he doesn't handle teasing very well, does he? It's kinda funny.
> 
> Either way, no, the furfag in denial label is stuck forever.  So sad.


You guys suck >=[


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Yeah, he doesn't handle teasing very well, does he? It's kinda funny.
> 
> Either way, no, the furfag in denial label is stuck forever.  So sad.



Not necessarily.

He could go through the other four stages.



Heckler & Koch said:


> You guys suck >=[



They suck very well, actually <3 .


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You guys suck >=[


 
And apparently so do you. Or at least you aspire to. :3



atrakaj said:


> Not necessarily.
> 
> He could go through the other four stages.


 True.  It's only a matter of time, really.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You guys suck >=[



From what i've read, you suck too <3

yiff?


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> What? You don't want to participate with Ny and Blue?


..participate in what?
do I wanna know...


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..participate in what?
> do I wanna know...



No, you don't want to know.

Yes, you're going to participate.

Go sit next to Ny.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..participate in what?
> do I wanna know...


They want to rape you like they raped my pride.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> They want to rape you like they raped my pride.


 Neither was/will be a difficult endeavor.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 1, 2010)

damn it all, the good stuff always happens when I'm driving home!


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> They suck very well, actually <3 .



P: <3



Nylak said:


> Neither was/will be a difficult endeavor.



Oh snap.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> damn it all, the good stuff always happens when I'm driving home!



I made it happen.



BlueberriHusky said:


> P: <3
> 
> 
> 
> Oh snap.



Hey, both are true.


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> No, you don't want to know.
> 
> Yes, you're going to participate.
> 
> Go sit next to Ny.


:/



Heckler & Koch said:


> They want to rape you like they raped my pride.


..I sowwy..


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> :/
> 
> 
> ..I sowwy..


RUN AWAY! RUN AWAY QUICKLY!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> :/
> 
> 
> ..I sowwy..





Heckler & Koch said:


> RUN AWAY! RUN AWAY QUICKLY!



Kitteh.

Sit.


----------



## Nepmen (Apr 1, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> damn it all, the good stuff always happens when I'm driving home!


Same here. I ussually find 7 pages gone when I get home.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> RUN AWAY! RUN AWAY QUICKLY!


...*latches onto Willow*  :3


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 1, 2010)

Nepmen said:


> Same here. I ussually find 7 pages gone when I get home.



nice sig


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 1, 2010)

/flee

Blue's going to bed, and she expects to wake up in one piece.


----------



## Nepmen (Apr 1, 2010)

I know right?


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...*latches onto Willow*  :3


D:


----------



## Nepmen (Apr 1, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> /flee
> 
> Blue's going to bed, and she expects to wake up in one piece.


 damnf


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> /flee
> 
> Blue's going to bed, and she expects to wake up in one piece.



Okay, we'll measure how much cum we get out of you this time!


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> /flee
> 
> Blue's going to bed, and she expects to wake up in one piece.


 Well, if Blue's leaving...D:

Actually, I need to go bring in the ponies real quick.  As fun as this was becoming.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Okay, we'll measure how much cum we get out of you this time!



:shock:  she can do that?!




aweosme


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Well, if Blue's leaving...D:
> 
> Actually, I need to go bring in the ponies real quick.  As fun as this was becoming.



you better be coming back! i just got here! lol


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Well, if Blue's leaving...D:
> 
> Actually, I need to go bring in the ponies real quick.  As fun as this was becoming.



Awwww...


We'll continue where we left off at a later date.



FoxBody said:


> :shock:  she can do that?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, no, because she's asleep.

We would be doing the measuring.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Well, no, because she's asleep.
> 
> We would be doing the measuring.




i think we are thinking of two very different things hahaha


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

They're gone.

It is safe here once more...


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> They're gone.
> 
> It is safe here once more...



Safe.

Heh.

Heh heh.

Heh heh heh.

Heh heh.

Heh.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> They're gone.
> 
> It is safe here once more...


 *sneaks up on from behind, pounces on!*  FURFAG!


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> They're gone.
> 
> It is safe here once more...



Hahahaha, keep your eyes and ears open my friend.

Ninja'd... to late


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

GOD DAMNIT


----------



## Tommy (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> They're gone.
> 
> It is safe here once more...



Are you positive about that?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Are you positive about that?



He's actually very negative.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

Why do you torment me so?


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

Okay, now I'm really going. I just wanted to lull you into a false sense of security. >:3

BUT I'LL BE BACK.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Why do you torment me so?


 
Because it's fun.    And easy.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> He's actually very negative.



That's what I thought.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why do you torment me so?



You were resistant.

I enjoyed breaking your will.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You were resistant.
> 
> I enjoyed breaking your will.


YOU MUST DIE!

DIEDIEDIE

DIE


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why do you torment me so?



Didn't you ever learn about bullies? They like to pick on the people the squirm the most, lie still..... lie still.....









Get 'Em!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> YOU MUST DIE!
> 
> DIEDIEDIE
> 
> DIE



Heh.

This again?


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> They're gone.
> 
> It is safe here once more...


good..


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heh.
> 
> This again?


Wanna yiff?


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> YOU MUST DIE!
> 
> DIEDIEDIE
> 
> DIE


 


atrakaj said:


> Heh.
> 
> This again?


Yeah, you think he'd come up with a better rebuttle by now. But I guess we give the furfag too much credit.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Wanna yiff?


It's like every other post with you. But at least you're openly admitting your attraction to other males. This is good progress!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Yeah, you think he'd come up with a better rebuttle by now. But I guess we give the furfag too much credit.
> 
> 
> It's like every other post with you.


What can I say? I get lonely =[

DAMN YOU AND YOUR NINJA EDIT!


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What can I say? I get lonely =[
> 
> DAMN YOU AND YOUR NINJA EDIT!


 
:3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> :3


=[


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> :3


 wanna yiff? :3


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> :3



*high-five*

*down-low*

*up-high*

*butt slap*


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> wanna yiff? :3


 
God damn it.

That's it, I'm castrating all the males on this forum. For the good of us all.



atrakaj said:


> *high-five*
> 
> *down-low*
> 
> ...


 
Just for that, you're getting fixed with them, just so you know.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> wanna yiff? :3



oh god, what have you done!?


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> God damn it.
> 
> That's it, I'm castrating all the males on this forum. For the good of us all.
> 
> ...



stay away from my balls!


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> God damn it.
> 
> That's it, I'm castrating all the males on this forum. For the good of us all.


    but i like what makes me a man....


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> God damn it.
> 
> That's it, I'm castrating all the males on this forum. For the good of us all.
> 
> ...



You're not castrating me.

You are, however, drinking this smoothie with me.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

GOD DAMN YOU GOVERNMENT DEPOSIT MY TAX RETURN SO I CAN BUY MY AIRSOFT GUN FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You're not castrating me.
> 
> You are, however, drinking this smoothie with me.


Smoothie! 

...Wait. I don't trust the smoothie. >_> No.

Roofie me once, shame on you. Roofie me twice, shame on me. D:



Heckler & Koch said:


> GOD DAMN YOU GOVERNMENT DEPOSIT MY TAX RETURN SO I CAN BUY MY AIRSOFT GUN FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


 
Wow, that was just a whole new level of off-topic.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> GOD DAMN YOU GOVERNMENT DEPOSIT MY TAX RETURN SO I CAN BUY MY AIRSOFT GUN FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK



you gettin the MP5?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Smoothie!
> 
> ...Wait. I don't trust the smoothie. >_> No.
> 
> ...



I'm drinking it as well.

There's not any roofies in it.

Promise.

...


It's strawberry.... :3 .


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> GOD DAMN YOU GOVERNMENT DEPOSIT MY TAX RETURN SO I CAN BUY MY AIRSOFT GUN FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


GET SOME RUSSIAN GUNS! THEN U CAN PLAY AGAINST MY GERMAN TEAM!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

^ NO I AM GETTING AN MP5



Nylak said:


> Smoothie!
> 
> ...Wait. I don't trust the smoothie. >_> No.
> 
> ...


This thread went off topic after what, like 1 or 2 pages? :V


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This thread went off topic after what, like 1 or 2 pages? :V



I can prove you wrong, if you like.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I'm drinking it as well.
> 
> There's not any roofies in it.
> 
> ...


No.  It probably has...otterbane in it.  Or something.  >_>


...GOD DAMN IT WHY AM I STILL HERE.

Okay, really going now.  Before it gets any fucking later.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> ^ NO I AM GETTING AN MP5
> 
> 
> This thread went off topic after what, like 1 or 2 pages? :V



eh, the topic is about furry friends, so i think were good.

minus the castration


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> No.  It probably has...otterbane in it.  Or something.  >_>
> 
> 
> ...GOD DAMN IT WHY AM I STILL HERE.
> ...



Heh.

I have a cherry icee, too.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heh.
> 
> I have a cherry icee, too.


I had a slurpee earlier when I was out having a social life FUCK YO ICEE!


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I had a slurpee earlier when I was out having a social life FUCK YO ICEE!


 Try harder.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I had a slurpee earlier when I was out having a social life FUCK YO ICEE!



Really.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Try harder.


 now u wanna yiff? :3


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Try harder.



So, about that icee...


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

Yes.

Really.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes.
> 
> Really.



Uh huh.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Uh huh.


IT'S TRUE I HAVE FRIENDS! D=


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> IT'S TRUE I HAVE FRIENDS! D=



pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> IT'S TRUE I HAVE FRIENDS! D=


prove it! Pics!



FoxBody said:


> pics or it didn't happen.


 godamned ninjas!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

NO PICS ONLY YIFFING


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> IT'S TRUE I HAVE FRIENDS! D=



Sure you do.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> godamned ninjas!




gotta live up to the name under my pic


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Sure you do.


I do arn't you my friend =[


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> gotta live up to the name under my pic


 NO BAD ACE!  THE ONLY GOOD ONE IS THE ACE OF SPADES AND YOUR NOT SPADE YET!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> gotta live up to the name under my pic



It won't be there long.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I do arn't you my friend =[



Online maybe, but not IRL, which is what you were going for.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 1, 2010)

Alcohol is amazing. This thread has gained four pages in what feels like 3 minutres.


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Online maybe, but not IRL, which is what you were going for.



And somehow the thread has managed to rerail itself. Wow.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> NO BAD ACE!  THE ONLY GOOD ONE IS THE ACE OF SPADES AND YOUR NOT SPADE YET!



can't get spaded, I'm a male.



atrakaj said:


> It won't be there long.



i know, that's why I'm enjoying it while it lasts.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Online maybe, but not IRL, which is what you were  going for.


BUT WE CAN BE FRIENDS! WE CAN BE THE BESTEST FRIENDS EVER AND YOU AND ME  AND BLUE AND NYLAK CAN ALL MAKE A SITCOM AND IT WILL BE THE HIGHEST  RATED SHOW ON TV AND WE WILL MAKE MILLIONS AND HAVE FURRY CON ORGY  PARTIES WITH COCAINE AND THEN I WILL DIE FROM ODING ON COCAINE AND THEN I  WILL BE THE NEXT HEATH LEDGER!

=D


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> And somehow the thread has managed to rerail itself. Wow.


Holy crap, it _did_.

ON TOPIC D): I don't have any RL furry friends. I'm not really broken up about this. I've tripped over a few on accident, though, but none of them were...the type I'd want to be friends with. >_>



Heckler & Koch said:


> BUT WE CAN BE FRIENDS! WE CAN BE THE BESTEST FRIENDS EVER AND YOU AND ME AND BLUE AND NYLAK CAN ALL MAKE A SITCOM AND IT WILL BE THE HIGHEST RATED SHOW ON TV AND WE WILL MAKE MILLIONS AND HAVE FURRY CON ORGY PARTIES WITH COCAINE AND THEN I WILL DIE FROM ODING ON COCAINE AND THEN I WILL BE THE NEXT HEATH LEDGER!
> 
> =D


 
...I liked Heath Ledger.  T_T


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> can't get spaded, I'm a male.


 we can fix that! ^_^


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> BUT WE CAN BE FRIENDS! WE CAN BE THE BESTEST FRIENDS EVER AND YOU AND ME  AND BLUE AND NYLAK CAN ALL MAKE A SITCOM AND IT WILL BE THE HIGHEST  RATED SHOW ON TV AND WE WILL MAKE MILLIONS AND HAVE FURRY CON ORGY  PARTIES WITH COCAINE AND THEN I WILL DIE FROM ODING ON COCAINE AND THEN I  WILL BE THE NEXT HEATH LEDGER!
> 
> =D



someone started the cocaine early.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> BUT WE CAN BE FRIENDS! WE CAN BE THE BESTEST FRIENDS EVER AND YOU AND ME  AND BLUE AND NYLAK CAN ALL MAKE A SITCOM AND IT WILL BE THE HIGHEST  RATED SHOW ON TV AND WE WILL MAKE MILLIONS AND HAVE FURRY CON ORGY  PARTIES WITH COCAINE AND THEN I WILL DIE FROM ODING ON COCAINE AND THEN I  WILL BE THE NEXT HEATH LEDGER!
> 
> =D



You couldn't handle being teased as a furfag on the forum.

You want to be teased as a furfag on international TV?


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You couldn't handle being teased as a furfag on the forum.
> 
> You want to be teased as a furfag on international TV?


 Haha.  Now _that_ would be entertainment.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> we can fix that! ^_^



don't make me get the broom -_-


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You couldn't handle being teased as a furfag on the forum.
> 
> You want to be teased as a furfag on international TV?


Who says this isn't acting? Maybe I am practicing. I already practiced with the cocaine.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Haha.  Now _that_ would be entertainment.



It would be fun.

I'm for it.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Who says this isn't acting? Maybe I am practicing. I already practiced with the cocaine.



You weren't acting.

You're trying too hard.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You weren't acting.
> 
> You're trying too hard.


NO YOU'RE TRYING TO HARD RAAAAAAAAAAAAEEEEEEEEEEEEG


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> we can fix that! ^_^


 I certainly can.  I have tools for that.

I love my job.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I certainly can.  I have tools for that.
> 
> I love my job.



I love your job too.

Adds a level of danger when you think I'd let you snippity-snip me.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I certainly can.  I have tools for that.
> 
> I love my job.



NO NO NO NO NO!!

I thought we were friends?!


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I certainly can.  I have tools for that.
> 
> I love my job.



AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*Gasp*AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

Seriously, what the fuck Nylak?


----------



## Tommy (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I certainly can.  I have tools for that.
> 
> I love my job.


Ohdamn.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

If you cut of my balls can I yiff you?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*Gasp*AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> 
> Seriously, what the fuck Nylak?



She works with animals.

Drill-dick.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I love your job too.
> 
> Adds a level of danger when you think I'd let you snippity-snip me.


Trusting me not to remove your junk when you're not paying attention is hot.

Seriously, I think that's a fetish for some people. I should go into videos.



Browder said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*Gasp*AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> 
> Seriously, what the fuck Nylak?


I'm in school for livestock medicine. I swear I only castrate innocent animals.



Heckler & Koch said:


> If you cut of my balls can I yiff you?


...But I'd like to practice on a human. This might be worth it.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Trusting me not to remove your junk when you're not paying attention is hot.
> 
> Seriously, I think that's a fetish for some people. I should go into videos.
> 
> ...


As long as we get to yiff you can do whatever to me


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Trusting me not to remove your junk when you're not paying attention is hot.
> 
> Seriously, I think that's a fetish for some people. I should go into videos.



Heh heh.

Give me a call when you're ready.



Heckler & Koch said:


> As long as we get to yiff you can do whatever to me



Desperate much for some female yiffing?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I certainly can.  I have tools for that.
> 
> I love my job.



OH NOES, RUN AWAY!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> OH NOES, RUN AWAY!



Aha! A test subject!


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> OH NOES, RUN AWAY!



ah, scotty, your just in time for the castration. here you can have my spot

*sprints away*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Aha! A test subject!



NEIN, I refuse to lose any of my yiffy parts!


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> As long as we get to yiff you can do whatever to me


 


atrakaj said:


> Desperate much for some female yiffing?


Yeah, he must be _really_ hard-up.

...Or he's just trying too hard again.  Seriously, just admit you're gay so we can go on with our lives.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heh heh.
> 
> Give me a call when you're ready.
> 
> ...



No.







Maybe.












Yes. =[


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes. =[


 You know I'm a _furry_, right?  Aren't you supposed to dislike furries?  Wouldn't yiffing a furry be against all you troll for?

God, man, stand up for what you supposedly believe in!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> You know I'm a _furry_, right?  Aren't you supposed to dislike furries?  Wouldn't yiffing a furry be against all you troll for?
> 
> God, man, stand up for what you supposedly believe in!



He can't.

I broke his will.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> You know I'm a _furry_, right?  Aren't you supposed to dislike furries?  Wouldn't yiffing a furry be against all you troll for?
> 
> God, man, stand up for what you supposedly believe in!


I too am a furry. So no it would not.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I too am a furry. So no it would not.



This again...


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> This again...


Yes this >=[


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes this >=[



Do I really have to prove you wrong?

Again?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Do I really have to prove you wrong?
> 
> Again?


I never checked the other thread again did you prove me wrong there?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I never checked the other thread again did you prove me wrong there?



Yep.

You didn't check because you didn't want to admit it.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

Prove what? Prove he's not a furry?

He's certainly annoying enough to be a furry. :3  And we've already established that he's a fag, so there's that.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Prove what? Prove he's not a furry?
> 
> He's certainly annoying enough to be a furry. :3  And we've already established that he's a fag, so there's that.


He says I am not a furry because I don't really like furry porn anymore. =[


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I certainly can.  I have tools for that.
> 
> I love my job.


o________e


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Prove what? Prove he's not a furry?
> 
> He's certainly annoying enough to be a furry. :3  And we've already established that he's a fag, so there's that.



No, I proved that he was either not a furry, or in denial.

Our argument was about doms and subs.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 1, 2010)

*sneezes*

Oh hai, what's this thread about?  Might as well participate.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> He says I am not a furry because I don't really like furry porn anymore. =[


 Oh.  Well, damn.  In that case, I'm not a furry either.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 1, 2010)

Bawwww, I love furry porn :3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Oh.  Well, damn.  In that case, I'm not a furry either.


So that means we can have sex instead of yiffing? yay!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Oh.  Well, damn.  In that case, I'm not a furry either.



*sigh* Actually, I pointed out his sig and argued that he wasn't a dom.

He left half-way, so he doesn't completely understand what I was saying.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> *sigh* Actually, I pointed out his sig and argued that he wasn't a dom.
> 
> He left half-way, so he doesn't completely understand what I was saying.


Dom? Sub? Doesn't matter to me as long as I get some


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Dom? Sub? Doesn't matter to me as long as I get some



*facepaw* here it comes...


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Dom? Sub? Doesn't matter to me as long as I get some



Heh.

Changed your outlook, eh?


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 1, 2010)

told ya...


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 1, 2010)

I have two.
1 in Poland.
1 in Canada.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 1, 2010)

But dom/sub makes it more interesting. So do fur-fetishes....


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heh.
> 
> Changed your outlook, eh?


perhaps. In the thread I was just mentioning that I'm not a submissive bitch like most furries. I can do both :V


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 1, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> I have two.
> 1 in Poland.
> 1 in Canada.



I was so off topic this actually confused me for a second lol


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> o________e


 
Don't worry, I have tools for you, too.  :3

But I don't derive as much entertainment from spaying as castration.  >3>  So I guess you're off the hook this time.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> perhaps. In the thread I was just mentioning that I'm not a submissive bitch like most furries. I can do both :V



Okay.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Don't worry, I have tools for you, too.  :3
> 
> But I don't derive as much entertainment from spaying as castration.  >3>  So I guess you're off the hook this time.



Kinky.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Don't worry, I have tools for you, too.  :3
> 
> But I don't derive as much entertainment from spaying as castration.  >3>  So I guess you're off the hook this time.


Are we still gunna do it? You said you needed practice! =D


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 1, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> I was so off topic this actually confused me for a second lol



Welcome in The Den, where being on topic makes you a minority.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 1, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Welcome in The Den, where being on topic makes you a minority.



HAH, that's so very truthful!


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Are we still gunna do it? You said you needed practice! =D


 
Nah.  I'll stick to idle threats.  I think if I actually castrated a person I'd freak the fuck out of myself.

...Same goes to yiffing with you, actually.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Nah.  I'll stick to idle threats.  I think if I actually castrated a person I'd freak the fuck out of myself.
> 
> ...Same goes to yiffing with you, actually.


=[

Good thing date rape drugs exist!


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> =[


It's okay, there are plenty of fellas out there for you.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Good thing date rape drugs exist!


 This is why I don't drink anything that anyone but Spyro gives me.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Nah.  I'll stick to idle threats.  I think if I actually castrated a person I'd freak the fuck out of myself.
> 
> ...Same goes to yiffing with you, actually.



Heh heh.


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Don't worry, I have tools for you, too.  :3
> 
> But I don't derive as much entertainment from spaying as castration.  >3>  So I guess you're off the hook this time.


;^;
Don't hurt me....


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 1, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Welcome in The Den, where being on topic makes you a minority.





Scotty1700 said:


> HAH, that's so very truthful!



hahahaha


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> It's okay, there are plenty of fellas out there for you.
> 
> 
> This is why I don't drink anything that anyone but Spyro gives me.


But I dun liek penises =[


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 1, 2010)

My friends are way too normal. I'm the strange one.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I dun liek penises =[


 Sure you don't.  *patpat.*


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Sure you don't.  *patpat.*


I speak the truth! I like bewbz and vaginaz I can show you how much I like them =[


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I speak the truth! I like bewbz and vaginaz I can show you how much I like them =[


 I almost want to agree to this just so I can call your bluff and watch you balk.


----------



## torachi (Apr 1, 2010)

No, I have never even met another furry IRL

thats why I initially joined this forum
and then i learned very quickly that i wouldnt want to be friends with a furry anyway


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Sure you don't.  *patpat.*





Heckler & Koch said:


> I speak the truth! I like bewbz and vaginaz I can show you how much I like them =[



Mmmhmmm.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 1, 2010)

oh gawd so drunk. ima get an infraction for posting :C


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 1, 2010)

torachi said:


> No, I have never even met another furry IRL
> 
> thats why I initially joined this forum
> and then i learned very quickly that i wouldnt want to be friends with a furry anyway




I don't know any furries IRL either but I'd very much like to meet a few as I'd like it....Idk, common interests I guess.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

HAXX said:


> oh gawd so drunk. ima get an infraction for posting :C


 *Groan.*  Do I have to have the talk with you about drunk posting?  Really?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I don't know any furries IRL either but I'd very much like to meet a few as I'd like it....Idk, common interests I guess.



Yiffing?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> *Groan.*  Do I have to have the talk with you about drunk posting?  Really?



Friends don't let friends post drunk.

Except for Azure. His best stuff is when he's drunk.

Wait, do you even know Haxx?


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I don't know any furries IRL either but I'd very much like to meet a few as I'd like it....Idk, common interests I guess.



go to a con?


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I don't know any furries IRL either but I'd very much like to meet a few as I'd like it....Idk, common interests I guess.



This kinda. I'm a big believer of separating internet life from Real life, but sometimes I wonder. Occasionally when I see a furry post from the city I live in I wonder if I should talk to them or something.


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 1, 2010)

HAXX said:


> oh gawd so drunk. ima get an infraction for posting :C



Is that illlegal here? If I'm posting on here, there is about a 75% chance that I am under the influence. Maybe I should be bann3d


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> *Groan.*  Do I have to have the talk with you about drunk posting?  Really?



I think its funny. As long as somebody can laugh in RL then its okay for an infraction,.

It took me 30 seconds to write that.


----------



## torachi (Apr 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I don't know any furries IRL either but I'd very much like to meet a few as I'd like it....Idk, common interests I guess.


 
but chances are really good thats its going to be the only common interest


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Wait, do you even know Haxx?


 I think we yiffed or something once.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Yiffing?



No not that, just something to relate to is all.



FoxBody said:


> go to a con?



I'm trying to got to AC but I'm too damn lazy to get my License to drive myself there.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I think we yiffed or something once.



Hmmm...

Was it very satisfying?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I think we yiffed or something once.



:C I gotz you a beer too



atrakaj said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Was it very satisfying?



Why must you try and humiliate me


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Is that illlegal here? If I'm posting on here, there is about a 75% chance that I am under the influence. Maybe I should be bann3d


Unofficially (or officially, I guess). I think it was on my "this makes me cranky" list I made awhile back.



HAXX said:


> :C I gotz you a beer too


Oh, right, that was it.



atrakaj said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Was it very satisfying?


 I've had better.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Unofficially (or officially, I guess). I think it was on my "this makes me cranky" list I made awhile back.
> 
> 
> Oh, right, that was it.
> ...



you wound me.

did you name that dog yet?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

HAXX said:


> :C I gotz you a beer too
> 
> 
> 
> Why must you try and humiliate me



That bad?



Nylak said:


> Unofficially (or officially, I guess). I think it was on my "this makes me cranky" list I made awhile back.
> 
> 
> Oh, right, that was it.


 

So he was trying to get *you *to drunk-post.


> I've had better.



With me? :3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> That bad?
> 
> 
> 
> So he was trying to get *you *to drunk-post.



hell yeah

everyone is funny

i bet peeps are reporting me :C


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

HAXX said:


> hell yeah
> 
> everyone is funny
> 
> i bet peeps are reporting me :C



No. You're too fun to watch.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

HAXX said:


> you wound me.
> 
> did you name that dog yet?


Nope.  Still debating. 



atrakaj said:


> With me? :3


Haha...ha.



HAXX said:


> hell yeah
> 
> everyone is funny
> 
> i bet peeps are reporting me :C


 No one cares that much.  *patpat.*


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Unofficially (or officially, I guess). I think it was on my "this makes me cranky" list I made awhile back.
> 
> 
> Oh, right, that was it.
> ...



How official do you want to be? PLease don't call AA on me, I can quit anytime.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Haha...ha.



I see.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 1, 2010)

At least everyone else is off topic too. It doesn't matter. YAR

That one post you made about drunk posting, Nylak, makes me worry


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I see.


Don't mind me, I'm just in a mood. *fluffs* ^^



HAXX said:


> That one post you made about drunk posting, Nylak, makes me worry


It shouldn't. I only banned like 3 people for drunkposting alone. Those are good odds, right?  >:]


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 1, 2010)

oh the fluffing continues


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

HAXX said:


> oh the fluffing continues


 ...God damn it.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Don't mind me, I'm just in a mood.  *fluffs*  ^^



Women like messing with my hair for some reason.


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

I wants to be fluffed *wags tail*


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...God damn it.



is it really that bad?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I see.



Said the blind man as he picked up his hammer and saw.

I see says the blind man as he spoke to his deaf brother over a disconnected telephone, watching his crippled children run around the room.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Said the blind man as he picked up his hammer and saw.
> 
> I see says the blind man as he spoke to his deaf brother over a disconnected telephone, watching his crippled children run around the room.


 *blink*


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

I need to go to bed. I'm going to masturbate to thoughts of yiffing you guys and then go to sleep, night.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I need to go to bed. I'm going to masturbate to thoughts of yiffing you *guys *and then go to sleep, night.



I see.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I need to go to bed. I'm going to masturbate to thoughts of yiffing you guys and then go to sleep, night.


Oh, that wasn't creepy _at all_. Thanks for that. I needed to hear that.



atrakaj said:


> I see.


 Hahaha, well played.


----------



## Matt (Apr 1, 2010)

I have one friend in my lunch period. He was reading some book with anthro foxes on the cover and I was all like "FURREH???" Ofcourse he denied it for a while, then we started talking. 
It was mad weird talking about furry stuff 'cause of the obvious dislike that most highschool kids have. But y'know what? I'm out of there in 2 months. They can shove it.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I see.



That explains everything.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 1, 2010)

Yep, HK admitted he was a furfag yet again. Now he's gonna deny it.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yep, HK admitted he was a furfag yet again. Now he's gonna deny it.



I'm waiting for the =[ .


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I'm waiting for the =[ .



Or the >:[


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Or the >:[


 Or the "hey wanna yiff"


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Or the >:[



Or the 'wanna yiff?'

DAMMIT NYLAK. You ninja'd me.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Don't mind me, I'm just in a mood. *fluffs* ^^
> 
> 
> It shouldn't. I only banned like 3 people for drunkposting alone. Those are good odds, right?  >:]



:]

it must of have been really bad


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

So predictable.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Or the "hey wanna yiff"





Browder said:


> Or the 'wanna yiff?'




Or "Derp"


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> DAMMIT NYLAK. You ninja'd me.


I do my best.  :3


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Or "Derp"



Or all caps lyrics and/or telling us to fuck ourselves.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> So predictable.



what is? you pointing out the GUYS in hecklers post?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 1, 2010)

HAXX said:


> what is? you pointing out the GUYS in hecklers post?



Well we all know what's on HIS mind.


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Or all caps lyrics and/or telling us to fuck ourselves.



Or the appeal for mercy, asking us why we can't understand sarcasm.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> Or the appeal for mercy, asking us why we can't understand sarcasm.



Or saying "You guys are idiots if you can't understand I was joking".


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well we all know what's on HIS mind.



haha yes. it was only a matter of time. me, i got some time yet.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well we all know what's on HIS mind.


 
...Heheh.  Atrakaj's gonna be the next one to turn.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...Heheh.  Atrakaj's gonna be the next one to turn.



he has already turn'd and not know it



It got quite


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

HAXX said:


> he has already turn'd and not know it


 Damn it, why does everyone I mess around with always end up turning out to be gay?  I guess that says something about me.

Fortunately this is also the case with females, but I'm not complaining about that part.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 1, 2010)

0 IRL friends
1 Furry interwebz friend
1 anti-furry interwebz troll friend


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Damn it, why does everyone I mess around with always end up turning out to be gay?  I guess that says something about me.
> 
> Fortunately this is also the case with females, but I'm not complaining about that part.





We need more females!


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

HAXX said:


> We need more females!


 I agree!  They just...need to not be straight.  :]


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I agree!  They just...need to not be straight.  :]



I disagree! Your corruption has now bounds.

Have a couple of beers and see how you feel :twisted:


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...Heheh.  Atrakaj's gonna be the next one to turn.



I'm turning bi, yeah.



Nylak said:


> Damn it, why does everyone I mess around with always end up turning out to be gay?  I guess that says something about me.
> 
> Fortunately this is also the case with females, but I'm not complaining about that part.



Don't worry, I won't be full gay.



HAXX said:


> he has already turn'd and not know it
> 
> 
> 
> It got quite



I know it.

But do you?


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Damn it, why does everyone I mess around with always end up turning out to be gay?  I guess that says something about me.
> 
> Fortunately this is also the case with females, but I'm not complaining about that part.



because you try and cut the straight guys balls off... and we like our balls hahaha


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I'm turning bi, yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. That is what scares me about you.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> because you try and cut the straight guys balls off... and we like our balls hahaha



Nah, that's kinky.

The rest of you guys are just pussies when it comes to Nylak trying to cut off your balls.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Yes. That is what scares me about you.



I scare you.

Because I'm turning bi?


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> because you try and cut the straight guys balls off... and we like our balls hahaha


 ...This is a very good point.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I scare you.
> 
> Because I'm turning bi?



Yes. You let a internet forum change your ideologies 



atrakaj said:


> Nah, that's kinky.
> 
> The rest of you guys are just pussies when it comes to Nylak trying to cut off your balls.



You would enjoy it you sick perverted voring skank


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You would enjoy it you sick perverted voring skank



I enjoy the adrenaline rush as she tries to do it, yeah.

She's not going to do it, though.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I enjoy the adrenaline rush as she tries to do it, yeah.
> 
> She's not going to do it, though.



That sucks. Maybe she is all words and no action


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Yes. You let a internet forum change your ideologies
> 
> 
> 
> You would enjoy it you sick perverted voring skank



I'm very open-minded.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

HAXX said:


> That sucks. Maybe she is all words and no action


 I am.  In more ways than one.  So sad.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I enjoy the adrenaline rush as she tries to do it, yeah.
> 
> She's not going to do it, though.



i prefer to keep sharp objects away from that region regardless


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

HAXX said:


> That sucks. Maybe she is all words and no action



She won't do it to *me*.

To you, she might.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I am.  In more ways than one.  So sad.



don't be sad... *hug*


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 1, 2010)

Where do furry people meet in normal real life? The supermarket?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 1, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> don't be sad... *hug*



why would she be sad?


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 1, 2010)

HAXX said:


> why would she be sad?



damn it, i miss read.


derp.


----------



## Gem145 (Apr 2, 2010)

and the question was ... do you have a lot of furry friends ?

...

interesting ...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 2, 2010)

Gem145 said:


> and the question was ... do you have a lot of furry friends ?
> 
> ...
> 
> interesting ...



Topics always devolve.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 2, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Topics always devolve.



Or evolve.

Depends on your mindset.


----------



## Gem145 (Apr 2, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Topics always devolve.


 

Doom is always right


----------



## Nylak (Apr 2, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Topics always devolve.


 Especially when we get ahold of them.


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 2, 2010)

Gem145 said:


> and the question was ... do you have a lot of furry friends ?
> 
> ...
> 
> interesting ...



What was the questions? I have one furry friend, and he's cat... like, an actual cat, with a litterbox.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 2, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> What was the questions? I have one furry friend, and he's cat... like, an actual cat, with a litterbox.



I have two of those furry friends.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 2, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Especially when we get ahold of them.



Good times.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 2, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Good times.



Indeed


----------



## Gem145 (Apr 2, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> What was the questions? I have one furry friend, and he's cat... like, an actual cat, with a litterbox.


 

read the title , men 

im talking in a ironic way ...

cats are not furries 

are living animals


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 2, 2010)

Gem145 said:


> read the title , men
> 
> im talking in a ironic way ...
> 
> ...



I HAVE NO FIRENDS
damn, happy now? my only friend is the interbutts


----------



## JoeStrike (Apr 2, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Where do furry people meet in normal real life? The supermarket?



Actually I _did _meet a fur in the supermarket once. She worked in the bakery department and recognized the Androzani shirt I was wearing.

Another time the overnight attendant at the parking garage in the building I used to live in recognized a different furry shirt I had on that day.

But yeah, I've made some of my best friends via the fur scene - friendships that are based on more than just a mutual interest in the fandom.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 2, 2010)

i cant see straight...i bet ter get off


----------



## Leon (Apr 2, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Especially when we get ahold of them.


 True words. There are none.


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 2, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> Actually I _did _meet a fur in the supermarket once. She worked in the bakery department and recognized the Androzani shirt I was wearing.
> 
> Another time the overnight attendant at the parking garage in the building I used to live in recognized a different furry shirt I had on that day.
> 
> But yeah, I've made some of my best friends via the fur scene - friendships that are based on more than just a mutual interest in the fandom.



That's neat. I wouldnt' know what a furry looked like without a fursuit on.. Maybe I should get soem of those t-shirts.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 2, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> That's neat. I wouldnt' know what a furry looked like without a fursuit on.. Maybe I should get soem of those t-shirts.



its easy. when a convention occurs, take a peak.


----------



## Gem145 (Apr 2, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I HAVE NO FIRENDS
> damn, happy now? my only friend is the interbutts


 

truly not ...

you remember at me ... 
if you dont have friends ... you have a good family ... 
looks ahead
you'll have a great reward in the future


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 2, 2010)

HAXX said:


> its easy. when a convention occurs, take a peak.



im scaaared to be around that many of you (us?) types of people at once
but maybe i will


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 2, 2010)

Gem145 said:


> truly not ...
> 
> you remember at me ...
> if you dont have friends ... you have a good family ...
> ...



what are you, a fortune cookie?

*NOM*


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 2, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> im scaaared to be around that many of you (us?) types of people at once
> but maybe i will



the only thing i interact with in the fandom, would be this message board. can't classify me in the group


----------



## Gem145 (Apr 2, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> what are you, a fortune cookie?
> 
> *NOM*


 


la verdad que si te dijera que soy una persona que vivio lo mismo que tu 

no me creerias para nada 


but you can still being the "victim"

i dont care , im not your friend ... sorry


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 2, 2010)

Gem145 said:


> la verdad que si te dijera que soy una persona que vivio lo mismo que tu
> 
> no me creerias para nada
> 
> ...



is this some kind of a riddle? 
im not good at those.


----------



## Gem145 (Apr 2, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> is this some kind of a riddle?
> im not good at those.


 
no ... im just ashamed ... from me ... i think 

anyways ... i dont have so much furry friends 

elijo lo correcto y lo preciso ... y lo placentero o-o


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 2, 2010)

Gem145 said:


> no ... im just ashamed ... from me ... i think
> 
> anyways ... i dont have so much furry friends
> 
> elijo lo correcto y lo preciso ... y lo placentero o-o



no hablo espanol. muy estupido y los todos tiene esta biblioteca quien hace frio.


----------



## Teco (Apr 2, 2010)

Pfft, you cats aren't cool enough for me.

No really, I assume all of you are idiots until otherwise proven wrong. Then I buy you shit cause I'm awesome like that. So, maybe like 1 friend I met at AnthroCon for RL
aaaand maybe 2 or three online ones.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 2, 2010)

Gem145 said:


> la verdad que si te dijera que soy una persona que vivio lo mismo que tu
> 
> no me creerias para nada
> 
> ...



Damn me and my rusty spanish.....

The truth that if you tell that I'm a person that lives the same as you.

I don't believe you at all.

Yahoo for shit spanish translations!


----------



## Gem145 (Apr 2, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> no hablo espanol. muy estupido y los todos tiene esta biblioteca quien hace frio.


 

i cant understand ... use a translator please


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 2, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> no hablo espanol. muy estupido y los todos tiene esta biblioteca quien hace frio.



I don't speak spanish.(I'm) very stupid and whenever I go to the library, it's always cold.

Not sure if that's 100% accurate but that's what I got from my knowledge, no translators used.


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 2, 2010)

Gem145 said:


> i cant understand ... use a translator please



i thought u were the spanish one.
i think i said something about not speaking spanish, i'm stupid and all the peopel in the library are cold...


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hard to say really.. you hope that others would seek to call you friend.  Till you realize that your company means rather little and your attempts to fit in or be noticed, be for naught. So you do what you've always done, retreat unto darkness to once again tend to your wounds.

Do I have furry friends? .. Hell if I know.


----------



## Acisej (Apr 2, 2010)

I have like...three total. But none of them are like uber into furry stuff, mostly they just like the art.
Be nice to meet some but they don't live in my area. |D;


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 2, 2010)

Online they are very few, but that's because I ditched most furries I know because the majority of them are yiff-obsessed maniacs.

IRL, I know one guy who I suspect of being furry. But I want nothing to do with his furriness I think, because the furry things he likes, I absolutely loathe. He always looks pictures by artists like Chalo-San, Tailsrulz, Jessica Elwood, and other shit artists who draw anthros in anime style with XBOX HUEG breasts, hips and ass. I also found this in his locker, which had me facepalming all day. He's generally a nice guy to be with, but I don't want anything to do with the furry in him, his furry interests are mostly the exact opposite of mine.


----------



## Vienna (Apr 2, 2010)

I know two. and i believe they both go on this forum 
Most of the others i know IRL hate furries );
silly /b/tards.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 2, 2010)

NOPE, I DON'T HAVE FRIENDS NEITHER FURRY ONES.
Well I do have friends, but I didn't come against furries that regularly talk to me as a friend really except Blue.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 2, 2010)

No,

I generally seek normal peeps


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 2, 2010)

I have a couple of furry friends, but I rarely see or talk to them much.


----------



## Kaien (Apr 2, 2010)

No, but looking to make more.  I only have a few but my mate has introduced me to a few.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 2, 2010)

Just one person. Maybe 2 but im not going to ask. Would like to know more. It not i have to but just would like to.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 2, 2010)

I made over 1/5 of the replies in this thread.

I claim the largest piece of the success pie for it's length.

Mmmmm...it's apple!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 2, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I made over 1/5 of the replies in this thread.
> 
> I claim the largest piece of the success pie for it's length.
> 
> Mmmmm...it's apple!



How can I obtain a slice of this pie?
Spam post?
I can spam post. 
Spam _toast_.
On toast.

---

The only IRL furry I know outside of conventions is a girl I went to college with and have since lost contact with. She even asked me if I wanted to wear dog costumes and run around in town together.
I DIDN'T PUT IT TOGETHER. D:


----------



## Atrak (Apr 2, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> How can I obtain a slice of this pie?
> Spam post?
> I can spam post.
> Spam _toast_.
> ...



Wheat toast.

And I doubt spam will do much, unless you set up a group orgy.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 2, 2010)

I need more friends of any sort


----------



## Geek (Apr 2, 2010)

I've meet 50 fur friends so far.


----------



## Seas (Apr 2, 2010)

I got several furry friends online, but I've actually got more that I've met and often meet irl (the first category is mostly of abroad living ones, and the second is from my country).


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 2, 2010)

how come it sounds like there are other furries everywhere if i said i was a furry here(which i have to a select phew) they have no idea what im talking about


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Why hello there.

I was busy on the....


HIIIIIIIIIIGHWAAAAAAAAAAAAY TO THE DAAAAAAAAAANGAZOOOOOOOOONE


----------



## Usarise (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why hello there.
> 
> I was busy on the....
> 
> ...


 heya H&K! ^_^   where?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> heya H&K! ^_^   where?


You know.

That song from Top Gun.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You know.
> 
> That song from Top Gun.


 ahh...ok then ^_^  well im not gonna be on for a while... im goin on a cruise for a week ^^


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ahh...ok then ^_^  well im not gonna be on for a while... im goin on a cruise for a week ^^


You suck


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You suck


 
aww is H&K all but hurt about his friend leaving. lol jk


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> aww is H&K all but hurt about his friend leaving. lol jk


He gets on my nerves =[


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 2, 2010)

who does, usarise or me


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> who does, usarise or me


him


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> him


 
good to know cause if your hated as a noob it will only get worse


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 2, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> good to know cause if your hated as a noob it will only get worse



this is true. also, epic sig.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> good to know cause if your hated as a noob it will only get worse


Wrong you're.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 2, 2010)

i dunno how much im hated or liked on these forums

frankly i dont care cuz most of what i post is mostly boards talk anyways

by that i mean boards talk and real talk are 2 different catagories


----------



## mumbles (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm not friends with any furries, online or offline. I am aware of 2 or 3 of them around where I live.

Actually, it's really weird... when i was 13 or 14, I met one of them. He was 17 and tried hitting on me by giving me a collar.... which I took from him and then never spoke to him again. Apparently he's bi now and really into fursuiting.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 2, 2010)

mumbles said:


> I'm not friends with any furries, online or offline. I am aware of 2 or 3 of them around where I live.
> 
> Actually, it's really weird... when i was 13 or 14, I met one of them. He was 17 and tried hitting on me by giving me a collar.... which I took from him and then never spoke to him again. Apparently he's bi now and really into fursuiting.



O__o


----------



## mumbles (Apr 2, 2010)

Yeah, I'm not sure which is the creepiest part... what a huge furry he turned out to be, or that he was hitting on a _thirteen year old girl_.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 2, 2010)

mumbles said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure which is the creepiest part... what a huge furry he turned out to be, or that he was hitting on a _thirteen year old girl_.



It would have been less creepy if he gave you candy. Candy always means their not a creeper :grin:


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

anyone wanna yiff?


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> anyone wanna yiff?



Ok go on. You haven't hit on me yet to my knowledge.

:3


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> anyone wanna yiff?


OH PLEASE FILL MY TAILHOLE MURR


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Ok go on. You haven't hit on me yet to my knowledge.
> 
> :3



Wanna has buttsex?


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wanna has buttsex?



Yeah, I'll have what she's having V



Kellie Gator said:


> OH PLEASE FILL MY TAILHOLE MURR


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Yeah, I'll have what she's having V





Kellie Gator said:


> OH PLEASE FILL MY TAILHOLE MURR



YAY ORGY TIME!


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> YAY ORGY TIME!


...but is it really an orgy with only the three of us?

Also, we should totally do bondage, I wanna see the look on Aden's face!


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> YAY ORGY TIME!



Maybe if we yiff enough in here I'll get my second infraction. YAY!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

I call the middle.


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I call the middle.



You bastard. I wanted middle 

Can we take turns?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> You bastard. I wanted middle


We can switch! The girl needs a strap-on though...


----------



## Teco (Apr 2, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> OH PLEASE FILL MY TAILHOLE MURR


 


Heckler & Koch said:


> Wanna has buttsex?


 


SnowFox said:


> You bastard. I wanted middle
> 
> Can we take turns?


 

FRIEEEEEEEENNNDDSSSSS 

*punched*


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> We can switch! The girl needs a strap-on though...


Like hell I'm wearing one! >=(


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Like hell I'm wearing one! >=(


Fine fine fine. I'll just yiff you then


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 2, 2010)

i would ask to join but the ratio is not in my favor


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Fine fine fine. I'll just yiff you then


Let's just pray no one sees us, what with entirely straight sex being taboo in the furry fandom and all...


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Let's just pray no one sees us, what with entirely straight sex being taboo in the furry fandom and all...


They just don't understand!


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 2, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Let's just pray no one sees us, what with entirely straight sex being taboo in the furry fandom and all...



i blame nylak. she always goes out of her way to find the straight ones and turn them. its cruel seeing that we are alredy salvageing for scraps.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> They just don't understand!


At least we're not lesbians. I've heard that furries will have you executed in public for being a lesbian, which explains why there are so little of them in the fandom.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 2, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> At least we're not lesbians. I've heard that furries will have you executed in public for being a lesbian, which explains why there are so little of them in the fandom.



well this is news for me. *grabs pitchfork* im a commin for ya nylak


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> i blame nylak. she always goes out of her way to find the straight ones and turn them. its cruel seeing that we are alredy salvageing for scraps.


She hasn't turned me.



Kellie Gator said:


> At least we're not lesbians. I've heard that  furries will have you executed in public for being a lesbian, which  explains why there are so little of them in the fandom.



They exist, but are rare, like females.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> She hasn't turned me.



sure she didn't *pat pat*

its ok we cant all be straight, that would make the fandom normal. and that just boreing


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> sure she didn't *pat pat*
> 
> its ok we cant all be straight, that would make the fandom normal. and that just boreing


Nope. I still like tits and vaginas.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 2, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> i blame nylak. she always goes out of her way to find the straight ones and turn them. its cruel seeing that we are alredy salvageing for scraps.



her and Atra have a habit of doing that... 

The straight furries must band together!


----------



## Tommy (Apr 2, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> her and Atra have a habit of doing that...
> 
> The straight furries must band together!



Yes?


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 2, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Yes?



should make a group, for the lulz


----------



## Teco (Apr 2, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> i blame nylak. she always goes out of her way to find the straight ones and turn them. its cruel seeing that we are alredy salvageing for scraps.


 
Just fuck the lesbo out of her.

also I'm leaving before she pounds on me in all the wrong ways. Like in my face. With a fist.


----------



## BlueGaze (Apr 2, 2010)

In real life, no

All who is a furry in real life around me, is my boyfriend.

=3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Teco said:


> Just fuck the lesbo out of her.
> 
> also I'm leaving before she pounds on me in all the wrong ways. Like in my face. With a fist.


I tried that but she wouldn't let me do her =[


----------



## Tommy (Apr 2, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> should make a group, for the lulz



Yep, I wonder how many people would actually be in it.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 2, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> well this is news for me. *grabs pitchfork* im a commin for ya nylak


Wha...? I'm kinda new here, I had no clue Nylak was les. o_o;;


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 2, 2010)

Teco said:


> Just fuck the lesbo out of her.
> 
> also I'm leaving before she pounds on me in all the wrong ways. Like in my face. With a fist.





Heckler & Koch said:


> I tried that but she wouldn't let me do her =[



you've got better odds at having her cut your balls off.... 



_much_ better odds


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 2, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Yep, I wonder how many people would actually be in it.



5? hahaha *contemplating actually making the group*


----------



## Teco (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I tried that but she wouldn't let me do her =[


 
Get Scotty then.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Teco said:


> Get Scotty then.


No scotty scares me =[


----------



## Tommy (Apr 2, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> 5? hahaha *contemplating actually making the group*



DO IT. :grin:


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Tommy said:


> DO IT. :grin:


A group on what?


----------



## Teco (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> A group on what?


 Straight furs I think, I guess they didn't catch wind the fandom is actually like, half and half


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Teco said:


> Straight furs I think, I guess they didn't catch wind the fandom is actually like, half and half


No I mean like, what is the group on?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 2, 2010)

My head hurts


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 2, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Wha...? I'm kinda new here, I had no clue Nylak was les. o_o;;



realy she posted on my intro thread and she turned me down. so i said you deff lez. i was right


----------



## Joeyyy (Apr 2, 2010)

nope.  some teachers in my school are but that is all.


----------



## Teco (Apr 2, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> realy she posted on my intro thread and she turned me down. so i said you deff lez. i was right


 
......pffffffffffffft. Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet.
You think maybe it wasn't the fact it was in your intro thread. The first time talking to her. Some shit like that?


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 2, 2010)

Teco said:


> ......pffffffffffffft. Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet.
> You think maybe it wasn't the fact it was in your intro thread. The first time talking to her. Some shit like that?



well who turned out to be right?


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Apr 2, 2010)

A few RL, and a few online, most of the furs I get to talk to online end up being creepy. Or just some basement crawler that only want to rp.


----------



## Slingblade_47 (Apr 2, 2010)

In real life, I know of nobody else who is a Furry. I don't dare talk about it to other people because of all the bad publicity the fandom has received, and the often irrational assumptions that people will make about it. But, I know quite a few online.


----------



## Teco (Apr 2, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> well who turned out to be right?


 She's not lessy, just leaning towards it apparently, dont ruin that for us. >/


----------



## Th0r (Apr 2, 2010)

I guess

I have 

3 who are actually furries, and one who is sort of a furry


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 2, 2010)

I am the only fur in my town, the rest doesn't know what a furry is.  So IRL, no.

Sometimes I chat with firehazard, xerxes_wolf and waggable.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 2, 2010)

Teco said:


> Just fuck the lesbo out of her.
> 
> also I'm leaving before she pounds on me in all the wrong ways. Like in my face. With a fist.


 
*eyes.  readies fist.*


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Nylak said:


> *eyes.  readies fist.*


Why hello there.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why hello there.


 ...Hello.  >_>


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...Hello.  >_>


Why do you say it like that I was being friendly =[


----------



## Nylak (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why do you say it like that I was being friendly =[


I'm waiting for the "wanna yiff" so I can kick you in the shins and run away laughing.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I'm waiting for the "wanna yiff" so I can kick you in the shins and run away laughing.


I've given up since you don't wanna.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I've given up since you don't wanna.


 Really?  ...I feel like I've just achieved some amazing, impossible feat.  >_>

Okay.  Let's be friends, then.    *pounce*  HOW YA DOIN.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Really?  ...I feel like I've just achieved some amazing, impossible feat.  >_>
> 
> Okay.  Let's be friends, then.    *pounce*  HOW YA DOIN.


I'm doin' good

and yay you don't wanna cut my balls of now!


----------



## Teco (Apr 2, 2010)

Nylak said:


> *eyes. readies fist.*


 
.....I stand by my decision. Hell I'll be the first volunte-- .... >>
Too far.


----------



## CFox (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm doin' good
> 
> and yay you don't wanna cut my balls of now!



Don't let your guard down!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> Don't let your guard down!


But she said she wanted to be friends =[


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But she said she wanted to be friends =[


 
...As a clever ruse to distract you while she castrates you with a psychotic grin on her face.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> ...As a clever ruse to distract you while she castrates you with a psychotic grin on her face.


Well what if I have a fetish for that?


----------



## Nylak (Apr 2, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> ...As a clever ruse to distract you while she castrates you with a psychotic grin on her face.


 
Oh come on, I am not that bad.  >__>


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well what if I have a fetish for that?


 
Then BAM!
You just hit the jackpot, you lucky son of a [explicit]



Nylak said:


> Oh come on, I am not that bad. >__>


 
I have no way of knowing that...
*backs up nervously, looking for a titanium cup*


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Then BAM!
> You just hit the jackpot, you lucky son of a [explicit]


Too bad I don't have a fetish for it then.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Too bad I don't have a fetish for it then.


 
Bad indeed.
I'd say enjoy the castrating, but you've made it clear that you won't...


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Bad indeed.
> I'd say enjoy the castrating, but you've made it clear that you won't...


Well she made it clear that she isn't going to so I guess I just get a new friend then >=[


----------



## Nylak (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well she made it clear that she isn't going to so I guess I just get a new friend then >=[


 Which is way better than losing your balls any day of the week.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 2, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Which is way better than losing your balls any day of the week.


 
*nods solemnly*


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Which is way better than losing your balls any day of the week.


I'd have to agree with that. I think my parents would like grandchildren one day, even if they're furry grandchildren (not saying I'll be one of those weird parents that force things on their kids but hey ya never know).


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'd have to agree with that. I think my parents would like grandchildren one day, even if they're furry grandchildren (not saying I'll be one of those weird parents that force things on their kids but hey ya never know).


 
Why do I get a mental image of some child with the username of _Heckler & Koch the Second _laughing malevolently?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Why do I get a mental image of some child with the username of _Heckler & Koch the Second _laughing malevolently?


Don't worry it won't happen, I have terrible luck with women but that's a story for another thread.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Don't worry it won't happen, I have terrible luck with women but that's a story for another thread.


 Probably because you're a closet fag.  :3


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Don't worry it won't happen, I have terrible luck with women but that's a story for another thread.


 
The kind of bad luck that makes you fall flat on your face?
Or is it more along the lines of "OMG, I just found out my girlfriend is a ****ing psycho" kind of bad luck?
Am I anywhere close?



Nylak said:


> Probably because you're a closet fag. :3


 
Ouch...


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

^both



Nylak said:


> Probably because you're a closet fag.  :3


No I'm not I just like the crazy girls who end up doing something to make me hate them or debate asking them out or not. =[


----------



## Nylak (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No I'm not I just like the crazy girls who end up doing something to make me hate them or debate asking them out or not. =[


 Ionoooooo.  I think you're subconsciously sabotaging yourself.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Ionoooooo.  I think you're subconsciously sabotaging yourself.


Why would I do that?


----------



## Nylak (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why would I do that?


Because you're actually into dudes, so you keep being drawn to females who you realize will only draw you into a relationship ultimately doomed to fail.   ...Which is what I do/did with dudes.  So.  <3


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> ^both


 
I'd offer advice, but then I'd have to question your mental stability for taking advice from a fiteen-year old.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Because you're actually into dudes, so you keep being drawn to females who you realize will only draw you into a relationship ultimately doomed to fail.   ...Which is what I do/did with dudes.  So.  <3



That's a terrible thing to do you're not gunna do that to me are you =[



Nothing Too Interesting said:


> I'd offer advice, but then I'd have to question your mental stability for taking advice from a fiteen-year old.


It won't do much since I'm outa highschool and took a year off so I haven't really met any new girls since. I'm going to start classes after the summer.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's a terrible thing to do you're not gunna do that to me are you =[


No, I mean I kept unintentionally sabotaging myself. XD Getting into relationships with guys I was incompatible with (on either a general social level or sexually). I'm not such a sadist that I deliberately torture fellas with my own special brand of crazy and turn them gay or something.

...Though that would be fun.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It won't do much since I'm outa highschool and took a year off so I haven't really met any new girls since. I'm going to start classes after the summer.


 
Well good luck with college.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 2, 2010)

Or it could be Nylak secretly stalks you and gets a hold of your woman. It make sense >:V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Nylak said:


> No, I mean I kept unintentionally sabotaging myself.  XD  Getting into relationships with guys I was incompatible with.  I'm not such a sadist that I deliberately torture fellas with my own special brand of crazy and turn them gay or something.


That sounds hilarious.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That sounds hilarious.



That sounds terrifying. Spend a few days with Nylak and turn into a raging homosexual?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

HAXX said:


> That sounds terrifying. Spend a few days with Nylak and turn into a raging homosexual?


No the fact that she freaked out people she dated so much that they swore off women and went cock ridin' instead :V

I however, am immune to that.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 2, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Or it could be Nylak secretly stalks you and gets a hold of your woman. It make sense >:V


That sounds more like something I'd do. >_>



Heckler & Koch said:


> That sounds hilarious.


I should turn into the straight-furry-assassin. Go around hitting on the few straight males out there in the fandom, then assaulting them with female craziness until they ultimately turn gay. It's inevitable, anyway; I'd be doing them a favor. :3



Heckler & Koch said:


> No the fact that she freaked out people she dated so much that they swore off women and went cock ridin' instead :V
> 
> I however, am immune to that.


...No. I _didn't_ do that. All the guys I've been with are still straight. ...To my knowledge. >___> Although one of them might be hiding something.  He's in law enforcement now (overcompensation), and he always was a little _too_ macho.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 2, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I should turn into the straight-furry-assassin. Go around hitting on the few straight males out there in the fandom, then assaulting them with female craziness until they ultimately turn gay. It's inevitable, anyway; I'd be doing them a favor. :3



Uh oh.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Nylak said:


> That sounds more like something I'd do. >_>
> 
> 
> I should turn into the straight-furry-assassin. Go around hitting on the few straight males out there in the fandom, then assaulting them with female craziness until they ultimately turn gay. It's inevitable, anyway; I'd be doing them a favor. :3
> ...



Wait what did you do then? >_>

And I'm not turning gay so it won't happen.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 2, 2010)

Nylak said:


> That sounds more like something I'd do. >_>
> 
> 
> I should turn into the straight-furry-assassin. Go around hitting on the few straight males out there in the fandom, then assaulting them with female craziness until they ultimately turn gay. It's inevitable, anyway; I'd be doing them a favor. :3
> ...


I'd just end up trying t keep you :V


----------



## Teco (Apr 2, 2010)

Nylak said:


> That sounds more like something I'd do. >_>
> 
> 
> I should turn into the straight-furry-assassin. Go around hitting on the few straight males out there in the fandom, then assaulting them with female craziness until they ultimately turn gay. It's inevitable, anyway; I'd be doing them a favor.



Wouldn't work on me, I've had too much 'crazy bitch' in my life. :V
Go ahead, try it. :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wait what did you do then? >_>
> 
> And I'm not turning gay so it won't happen.



yiff?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

HAXX said:


> yiff?


KAY


----------



## Nylak (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wait what did you do then? >_>
> 
> And I'm not turning gay so it won't happen.


Went out with guys I was incompatible with, setting myself up for failure. 



The Drunken Ace said:


> I'd just end up trying t keep you :V


 Aw, that's so cute.  Clearly you need more self esteem if you're willing to stay in a relationship with a crazy bitch.  >___>

...Seriously, why do guys _do_ that?  Is it really worth it?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Went out with guys I was incompatible with, setting myself up for failure.
> 
> 
> Aw, that's so cute.  Clearly you need more self esteem if you're willing to stay in a relationship with a crazy bitch.  >___>
> ...


Some people like crazy.

From what I can tell about the girls I've liked... I do.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Some people like crazy.
> 
> From what I can tell about the girls I've liked... I do.



Pfft. I've had enough of crazy. I'm content on be a loner...for now.


----------



## Teco (Apr 2, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...Seriously, why do guys _do_ that? Is it really worth it?


 

I would assume its because we've initially fallen for them, but then the shit happens and...No, no its not. 
Its happening with my friend too, we've tried to get him out of his 'first girlfriend' relationship for a bit. Hasn't happened.

Relationships are for like, late twenties anywho.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 2, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Pfft. I've had enough of crazy. I'm content on be a loner...for now.


 
You should commit your life to this

Seriously, I rock out to that commercial's jingle every day.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> You should commit your life to this
> 
> Seriously, I rock out to that commercial's jingle every day.


what the hell is wrong with you that sucked


----------



## Nylak (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> what the hell is wrong with you that sucked


 ...Second.  Wat.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> what the hell is wrong with you that sucked


 
How dare you insult the commercial my life is centered around?!
Activia is the greatest thing to ever grace the world.


----------



## TDK (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> what the hell is wrong with you that sucked



But... but... it has BIFIDUS REGULARIS.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 2, 2010)

TDK said:


> But... but... it has BIFIDUS REGULARIS.


 I'm not saying the yogurt sucks.  I actually think it's delicious.  My mother buys it, so whenever I visit I end up raiding her fridge for the stuff.

But the commercials?  Yeah, not quite so awesome.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I'm not saying the yogurt sucks.  I actually think it's delicious.  My mother buys it, so whenever I visit I end up raiding her fridge for the stuff.
> 
> But the commercials?  Yeah, not quite so awesome.


This.

I hate all commercials anyways. No your propaganda is not funny and it does not make me want your product.


----------



## TDK (Apr 2, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I'm not saying the yogurt sucks.  I actually think it's delicious.  My mother buys it, so whenever I visit I end up raiding her fridge for the stuff.
> 
> But the commercials?  Yeah, not quite so awesome.



I hate yogurt, it's tastes like bootleg knockoff ice cream to me.

I can't stand those commercials too, Jamie Lee used to be a pretty decent actress, god damn what happened to her.



Heckler & Koch said:


> This.
> 
> I hate all commercials anyways. No your propaganda is not funny and it does not make me want your product.



Shut up wannabe anarchist :V


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 2, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I'm not saying the yogurt sucks. I actually think it's delicious. My mother buys it, so whenever I visit I end up raiding her fridge for the stuff.
> 
> But the commercials? Yeah, not quite so awesome.


 
You horrible person. 
Jamie Lee Curtis is in them, so they must be good.
All will bow before the cinematic wonder that is the Activia commercial.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 2, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> You horrible person.
> Jamie Lee Curtis is in them, so they must be good.
> All will bow before the cinematic wonder that is the Activia commercial.



No thanks.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This.
> 
> I hate all commercials anyways. No your propaganda is not funny and it does not make me want your product.


 
*gasp*
But, what about the part of the commercial where she said:


			
				Jamie Lee Curtis said:
			
		

> And the other good news? Activia tastes great.


and then she smiles, while eating a spoonful of yogurt.
I was laughing my face off.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> *gasp*
> But, what about the part of the commercial where she said:
> 
> and then she smiles, while eating a spoonful of yogurt.
> I was laughing my face off.


But it was fake and they are getting paid to say that.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 2, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> *gasp*
> But, what about the part of the commercial where she said:
> 
> and then she smiles, while eating a spoonful of yogurt.
> I was laughing my face off.


 ...I feel like I should be legitimately concerned for you, but I can't bring myself to do it.  :\


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 2, 2010)

she can have some of my yogurt 

if you know what I mean


----------



## Mentova (Apr 2, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...I feel like I should be legitimately concerned for you, but I can't bring myself to do it.  :\


Let's just leave them be... Best not to make it angry.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 2, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...I feel like I should be legitimately concerned for you, but I can't bring myself to do it.  :\



Do it anyway.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But it was fake and they are getting paid to say that.


 
...what?

But, but... Jamie Lee Curtis would never lie to us... *sniff*'
Would she?
My world is crumbling... </3


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 2, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...I feel like I should be legitimately concerned for you, but I can't bring myself to do it. :\


 
Is it really not obvious I'm being sarcastic, or are you just going along with it?


----------



## Nylak (Apr 2, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Is it really not obvious I'm being sarcastic, or are you just going along with it?


 Sarcasm?  On my FAF?  NEVARRRRR.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 2, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Sarcasm? On my FAF? NEVARRRRR.


 
_â™«This land is my land, this land is your land...â™«_


----------



## Icky (Apr 3, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> _â™«This land is my land, this land is your land...â™«_



Damn you. Little 4th graders won't stop singing that in my head now.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 3, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Damn you. Little 4th graders won't stop singing that in my head now.


 
Success.
[insert final fantasy victory fanfare]


----------



## Teco (Apr 3, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Success.
> [insert final fantasy victory fanfare]


 
Ah-ha. Fanfare.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 3, 2010)

Teco said:


> Ah-ha. Fanfare.


 
Ah ha.
Ah ha ha ha.
Ah ha ha ha ha ha!
aH Ha hA HA hA Ha HA!
AhAHahAHAHahaHAhAhA!!!
*head explodes*


----------



## Icky (Apr 3, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Ah ha.
> Ah ha ha ha.
> Ah ha ha ha ha ha!
> aH Ha hA HA hA Ha HA!
> ...



Your head asplode!


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 3, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Your head asplode!


 
I prefer to think of it as the rest of my body unexploding.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 3, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> I prefer to think of it as the rest of my body unexploding.



touche


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 3, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> touche


 
*pulls out a rapier*
So that's how it's going to be?
Alright, but no aiming for reproductive organs.
Go!
*epic sword fights ensues*


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 3, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> *pulls out a rapier*
> So that's how it's going to be?
> Alright, but no aiming for reproductive organs.
> Go!
> *epic sword fights ensues*



i see your right wrist is abnomaly stronger then your left. you must be good with your sword. truth is the unexploding thing was awsome


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 3, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> i see your right wrist is abnomaly stronger then your left. you must be good with your sword. truth is the unexploding thing was awsome


 
*still clashing swords*
Indeed. I have been taught by the great master of the blade, Grape Face.
Unfortunately, due to the delicious nature of his face, he was tragically eaten by a rather hungry bystander.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 3, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> *still clashing swords*
> Indeed. I have been taught by the great master of the blade, Grape Face.
> Unfortunately, due to the delicious nature of his face, he was tragically eaten by a rather hungry bystander.



lol thought you said grape ape for a sec


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Apr 3, 2010)

I have two, they are the only ones in my school.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 3, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Really?  ...I feel like I've just achieved some amazing, impossible feat.  >_>
> 
> Okay.  Let's be friends, then.    *pounce*  HOW YA DOIN.



Yay! H&K made a new friend and Ny isn't in a ball-choppy-off mood!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> Yay! H&K made a new friend and Ny isn't in a ball-choppy-off mood!



But she's most 'friendly' when she's in the ball-choppy-off mood :V .


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> But she's most 'friendly' when she's in the ball-choppy-off mood :V .



She was friendly to me before I started doing what all other male _straight_ members in the forum do.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> She was friendly to me before I started doing what all other male _straight_ members in the forum do.



Fetch her refreshments?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Fetch her refreshments?



Hook up on her on a semi regular basis shamelessly.
Do I have shame?
Well if I 





> Karaoke, yo.


 I am probably shameless. BUT STILL SHY LIKE TOASTER IN A SEA. That is... not funny but yeah, fetch her refreshments.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Hook up on her on a semi regular basis shamelessly.
> Do I have shame?
> Well if I  I am probably shameless. BUT STILL SHY LIKE TOASTER IN A SEA. That is... not funny but yeah, fetch her refreshments.



Shame?

Heh heh.

I don't really feel shame. There's no point to it.

Except to maybe make you stop doing things because of peer pressure.

I ignore peer pressure.

Therefore I feel no shame.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Shame?
> 
> Heh heh.
> 
> ...



It is internet.
Therefore there is no true shame.
Unless I like the person and I don't want it to hate me.
That blocks me sometimes.
Though, sometimes I just can.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> It is internet.
> Therefore there is no true shame.
> Unless I like the person and I don't want it to hate me.
> That blocks me sometimes.
> Though, sometimes I just can.



If they don't like me for who I am, I don't really care.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> If they don't like me for who I am, I don't really care.



Same.
But if it's unknown, I will stay cautious.
Or if it's in good condition and it likes me, I will hit it with a HAMMER. Or a clam :3


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 3, 2010)

is it me or did this thread get abnormaly deep.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 3, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> is it me or did this thread get abnormaly deep.


 
*pokes you with a rapier*
No daydreaming now, I don't believe we were finished.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 3, 2010)

engard


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

This thread isn't dead? Damn.


----------



## Qoph (Apr 3, 2010)

During my semester in community college pretty much all of my friends are online somehow :/

Once I'm in a real college that will hopefully change


----------



## ThisisGabe (Apr 3, 2010)

A lot actually.. i totally went all out to find the local furries in my community.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 3, 2010)

Qoph said:


> real college


Well good luck.
Why can't you go to a real college these times?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> engard



Post #666 + misspelling of a French term = ???? .


----------



## Teco (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Post #666 + misspelling of a French term = ???? .


 
Impending Doom?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Post #666 + misspelling of a French term = ???? .


We're all going to die.

He had to fucking do it didn't he?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Teco said:


> Impending Doom?



For him?

Be kind of ironic, from a stereotypical point of view.

Didn't most people think that the Nazis worshiped Satan or something?


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Post #666 + misspelling of a French term = ???? .



1.Post #666
2.Misspelling of a French term
3.????
4. PROFIT!


----------



## Teco (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> For him?
> 
> Be kind of ironic, from a stereotypical point of view.
> 
> Didn't most people think that the Nazis worshiped Satan or something?


 
Wait what?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

Anyone wanna yiff


----------



## Teco (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Anyone wanna yiff


 
Only if you'll call me afterwards :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

Teco said:


> Only if you'll call me afterwards :V


Only if you yiff me again.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Teco said:


> Wait what?



Soft-shelled nachos.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Anyone wanna yiff


ewww.. not HOOMANS..


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

ThisisGabe said:


> ewww.. not HOOMANS..



Get used to it.

I've started a movement.

A human movement.

Kind of ironic on a furry forum.


----------



## Teco (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Only if you yiff me again.


 Its a deal. :V


atrakaj said:


> Soft-shelled nachos.


 Oh. OOOH. Nazi Satan Nachos. Sounds spicy. Those have mustard gas on them right?


atrakaj said:


> Get used to it.
> 
> I've started a movement.
> 
> ...


 
Meh, I think I might do this.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

Teco said:


> Its a deal. :V
> 
> Oh. OOOH. Nazi Satan Nachos. Sounds spicy. Those have mustard gas on them right?
> 
> ...


kay lets yiff now


----------



## Teco (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> kay lets yiff now


 
Oh murr


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Teco said:


> Its a deal. :V
> 
> Oh. OOOH. Nazi Satan Nachos. Sounds spicy. Those have mustard gas on them right?
> 
> ...



It gives them their flavor and soft crunchiness.



Heckler & Koch said:


> kay lets yiff now



'Kay, you yiff now.

With yet another guy.

Who is straight, ironically.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It gives them their flavor and soft crunchiness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm straight.

What happens on FAF, stays on FAF.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm straight.
> 
> What happens on FAF, stays on FAF.



Nah, I'm copy/pasting all of this on forums everywhere.


----------



## CFox (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm straight.
> 
> What happens on FAF, stays on FAF.



What about Vegas?!?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Nah, I'm copy/pasting all of this on forums everywhere.


The only other forum I frequent has a membership fee so good luck finding one that cares :V


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 3, 2010)

wow i waited for the 666 post and then when it happened i didn't even realise. well guess this means the french are the devil


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The only other forum I frequent has a membership fee so good luck finding one that cares :V



Heh. I hear this place wants to meet you.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heh. I hear this place wants to meet you.



is that website for real. people take time out of there day to hate to find other people who hate the same thing and just rip on them. thats like me starting an asians get out of canada forum. its so stupid


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> is that website for real. people take time out of there day to hate to find other people who hate the same thing and just rip on them. thats like me starting an asians get out of canada forum. its so stupid



OMG don't even get me started on asians in canada.

On a side note, While I was playing paintball (Three Rivers opening day, 20 vs 20 ^_^ ) we had the "minority squad" of black people and asians. Nothing wrong with that but they all never played paintball so we had to carry em. Broad Shoulders for the win :3


----------



## LycanBlade (Apr 3, 2010)

i know like 2 other people in my town who are into furries, i wish there were more


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heh. I hear this place wants to meet you.


What the hell would they get from bitching me out? I barely even qualify as a furry and I don't like the porn.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> OMG don't even get me started on asians in canada.
> 
> On a side note, While I was playing paintball (Three Rivers opening day, 20 vs 20 ^_^ ) we had the "minority squad" of black people and asians. Nothing wrong with that but they all never played paintball so we had to carry em. Broad Shoulders for the win :3



hay i play paint ball as well never been in anything big just bust ball at a friends and a phew speedball games. i got a spyder vs3 what gun do you have


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What the hell would they get from bitching me out? I barely even qualify as a furry and I don't like the porn.



Half your posts include the word yiff in the verb tense.

I didn't say they wanted to bitch you out.

Btw, they like guns too.

Especially sniper rifles.

Trained on your house.

Your bedroom.

Your head.

While you sleep.

And yiff.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Half your posts include the word yiff in the verb tense.
> 
> I didn't say they wanted to bitch you out.
> 
> ...



What kinda rifles? I bet they're tactilol'd out since odds are they're a bunch of neckbeardy douchebags.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 3, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> hay i play paint ball as well never been in anything big just bust ball at a friends and a phew speedball games. i got a spyder vs3 what gun do you have



Spyder RS.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Spyder RS.



yes! a spyder fan nice


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What kinda rifles? I bet they're tactilol'd out since odds are they're a bunch of neckbeardy douchebags.



Most are.

A few are athletic elitists, though.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Apr 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Get used to it.
> 
> I've started a movement.
> 
> ...



You've started it? I beg to differ:
http://forums.furaffinity.net/member.php?u=4677
http://forums.furaffinity.net/member.php?u=9635

But i encourage you x3.. enjoy your silly movement while it lasts..


----------



## Atrak (Apr 3, 2010)

ThisisGabe said:


> You've started it? I beg to differ:
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/member.php?u=4677
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/member.php?u=9635
> 
> But i encourage you x3.. enjoy your silly movement while it lasts..





> Total Posts: 14



First is a nobody.



> SpeciesHuman?



Second questions his own species.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 3, 2010)

What the fuck. I was fully clothed when I clicked this topic.


----------



## LycanBlade (Apr 3, 2010)

does it count if they love reading fur comics (sexual and not)  but dont consider themselves furs?


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 3, 2010)

LycanBlade said:


> does it count if they love reading fur comics (sexual and not)  but dont consider themselves furs?



i would call that a fur cause i was the same for a long time, but deff a fur now


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 4, 2010)

ThisisGabe said:


> ewww.. not HOOMANS..


This will always boggle my mind, because while I buy that some people will prefer furry porn, the anthropomorphic animals that furry fandom is based around still has a mostly human anatomy in the end, so why some furries go all "EWW" over humans just confuses me.

Seriously, they have human arms, legs, torso, breasts, and most commonly a human penis. It just so happens that their head is that of an animal and they have a tail. And sometimes the have animal feet.

Although, you being grossed out by humans makes perfect sense if you're a zoophile!


----------



## Akita The Antelope (Apr 4, 2010)

I have a lot of RL furry friends, and plenty more online


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 4, 2010)

The glorious people on FA are all the friends i need ^^


----------



## Atrak (Apr 4, 2010)

Meadow said:


> The glorious people on FA are all the friends i need ^^



That's kind of sad.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> That's kind of sad.


 
Yout think that's sad?
I randomly picked out a jelly bean, and didn't realize what flavor it was, only to realize it was black licorice flavored...
Ugh, the very fact that awful flavor of jelly bean exists is the very definition of sad.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 4, 2010)

im not rasist but lifes like a bag of jelly beans. nobody likes the black ones


----------



## Atrak (Apr 4, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Yout think that's sad?
> I randomly picked out a jelly bean, and didn't realize what flavor it was, only to realize it was black licorice flavored...
> Ugh, the very fact that awful flavor of jelly bean exists is the very definition of sad.



Heh.


----------



## Willow (Apr 4, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> im not rasist but lifes like a bag of jelly beans. nobody likes the black ones


That's because black licorice tastes bad...


----------



## Teco (Apr 4, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Yout think that's sad?
> I randomly picked out a jelly bean, and didn't realize what flavor it was, only to realize it was black licorice flavored...
> Ugh, the very fact that awful flavor of jelly bean exists is the very definition of sad.


 Oh good I hate when that happens.


Rachrix said:


> im not rasist but lifes like a bag of jelly beans. nobody likes the black ones


 
Even I found that distasteful


----------



## Telnac (Apr 4, 2010)

I have a couple.  Most furs I've met in real life have been shallow gits (at least, the ones in Arizona.)  I'm still friends with a few furs I know when I lived in Wisconsin, and I hang out with a fur I met here.  I occasionally attend a local furmeet, but I like very few of the furs I've met there.


----------



## mishimuffin (Apr 4, 2010)

The number of furries/fans of furry art at my high school is startling, and many of them are my friends. However, I'm the only female. D:


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 4, 2010)

mishimuffin said:


> The number of furries/fans of furry art at my high school is startling, and many of them are my friends. However, I'm the only female. D:



Be happy you have furfag *coughcough* I mean friends that you know IRL. I don't know a single one in real life to be honest v_v


----------



## Tommy (Apr 4, 2010)

mishimuffin said:


> The number of furries/fans of furry art at my high school is startling, and many of them are my friends. However, I'm the only female. D:



That doesn't really surprise me...


----------



## Mentova (Apr 4, 2010)

There were no furries in my school.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 4, 2010)

@OP: I have a lot of 'em. :>


----------



## Mentova (Apr 4, 2010)

Shadow said:


> @OP: I have a lot of 'em. :>


I don't! :V


----------



## Tommy (Apr 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't! :V



I don't either... not in real life, at least.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't! :V



Wanna be online buds, bro? :]


----------



## Mentova (Apr 4, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Wanna be online buds, bro? :]


chyeah brah!


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't! :V



I consider you my friend, H&K.


Wanna yiff?


----------



## Shadow (Apr 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> chyeah brah!



So, to do the classic... *brofist*


----------



## Mentova (Apr 4, 2010)

Shadow said:


> So, to do the classic... *brofist*


Let's go pop our collars and take a stroll around town and be all the rage with the ladies.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Let's go pop our collars and take a stroll around town and be all the rage with the ladies.



I'll get my backwards, white baseball cap.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 4, 2010)

Shadow said:


> I'll get my backwards, white baseball cap.


I'll get my shades.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 4, 2010)

Wanna yiff?


----------



## Shadow (Apr 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'll get my shades.



Brosome! Lightning can't shock this brodacious duo, bro!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 4, 2010)

I'll get my segway!


----------



## Shadow (Apr 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wanna yiff?



.....Maybe later...


----------



## Mentova (Apr 4, 2010)

Shadow said:


> .....Maybe later...


How bout now?


----------



## Shadow (Apr 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How bout now?



Well...if you put it that way...how can I say no? :>


----------



## Mentova (Apr 4, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Well...if you put it that way...how can I say no? :>


Sounds hot. Let's get started!


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 4, 2010)

I'll pick you two up in my lifted F-350 diesel. Its the black one with the 5 ft. Monster sticker on the back


----------



## Shadow (Apr 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Sounds hot. Let's get started!



[insert awesome yiff scene] Cig?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 4, 2010)

Shadow said:


> [insert awesome yiff scene] Cig?


Damn you're good.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Damn you're good.



Damn straight. *puts on shades and takes a drag of his cig*


----------



## Mentova (Apr 4, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Damn straight. *puts on shades and takes a drag of his cig*


Wanna go again?


----------



## Shadow (Apr 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wanna go again?



Wanna lead this time?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 4, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Wanna lead this time?


ok!

*yiffyiffyiff*


----------



## Shadow (Apr 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> ok!
> 
> *yiffyiffyiff*



Oh man, got some sweet rhythm! *takes a drag of another cig* Now that we did double duty, what do you want to do now?


----------



## Shadow (Apr 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'll get my segway!





FoxBody said:


> I'll pick you two up in my lifted F-350 diesel. Its the black one with the 5 ft. Monster sticker on the back



*rings you both up at the same time* Another time, bros, if that's cool, unless HK says differently.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 4, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Oh man, got some sweet rhythm! *takes a drag of another cig* Now that we did double duty, what do you want to do now?


Let's 69 for a bit.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Let's 69 for a bit.



I can do that. *turns on the hot music to suit it*

((Gonna be offline for a bit. Switching houses.))


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Let's 69 for a bit.


 
That sounds perfectly innocent.
Is it anything like charades? Not to brag, but I'm awesome at charades.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Let's 69 for a bit.





Nothing Too Interesting said:


> That sounds perfectly innocent.



Lulz.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Lulz.



It does. It's just a number. o.o


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Lulz.


 
And here I went through the trouble of going as far as comparing it to charades hoping that it would make it painfully obvious I was being sarcastic. 
._.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 4, 2010)

Tommy said:


> It does. It's just a number. o.o



I-I hope that's not all you see it as.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 5, 2010)

You're lucky we didn't attempt 68.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 5, 2010)

Do think i have a lot of friends? 
no.

i dont have one besides my mate.
all of the few personal friends iv had are gone.
oh well


----------



## Tommy (Apr 5, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I-I hope that's not all you see it as.



Sarcasm. >.>


----------



## Gnome (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh wait. this is a IRL question right?
Because i have at least 4 online furry friends right now


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 5, 2010)

Shadow said:


> You're lucky we didn't attempt 68.



wouldn't it be 99? just saying


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

Tommy said:


> It does. It's just a number. o.o



69

basically just imagine 6's head sucking off 9's tail.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Apr 5, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> This will always boggle my mind, because while I buy that some people will prefer furry porn, the anthropomorphic animals that furry fandom is based around still has a mostly human anatomy in the end, so why some furries go all "EWW" over humans just confuses me.
> 
> Seriously, they have human arms, legs, torso, breasts, and most commonly a human penis. It just so happens that their head is that of an animal and they have a tail. And sometimes the have animal feet.
> 
> Although, you being grossed out by humans makes perfect sense if you're a zoophile!



<_< Imma furry who sticks with furries. Pretty easy to explain.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I actually used to have some furry friends, but they all either got really weird and I stopped talking to them or they vanished off the face of the earth.


Which one am I?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 6, 2010)

ThisisGabe said:


> <_< Imma furry who sticks with furries. Pretty easy to explain.


Um, no, it's not. You are a furry, because you are a fan of anthropomorphic animals. But furries ARE STILL HUMAN. Humans should logically be able to be sexually attracted by other humans.

I mean, I admit I like to look at furry pictures more than human ones, but I am still perfectly able to find people of my own species pretty hot and perfectly fuckable. Unless they're drawn in typical animu style, that shit is terrifying.


----------



## Fhuzky (Apr 6, 2010)

Browder said:


> Lol no. What I do online does not, nor should it have any relation to my real life.



How you do dat?  Everything I do online usually gets dragged out into RL.  Not that I'm complaining or anything but it seems as though you have to purposely build two personalities to live your RL life and online life... and I seem to fail to do that.


----------



## Fhuzky (Apr 6, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Um, no, it's not. You are a furry, because you are a fan of anthropomorphic animals. But furries ARE STILL HUMAN. Humans should logically be able to be sexually attracted by other humans.
> 
> I mean, I admit I like to look at furry pictures more than human ones, but I am still perfectly able to find people of my own species pretty hot and perfectly fuckable. Unless they're drawn in typical animu style, that shit is terrifying.



Not always, sometimes people find a better bond/connection with animals than they do with any human... May it be sexual or not, the connection is there and it's strong and it's also mutual.  Animals don't know how to lie, cheat, or deceive, they are honest 100% of the time and if they don't like something they'll let you know right away...

Why do so many people have pets when they have a "significant other" or live with their family?  The reason is usually behind an unexplainable trait that some don't bother to think about, and that reason usually is because the connection between animal and owner/companion can't be cloned into two people.  The relationship can be mimicked, but it won't be as strong.

Just an opinion, send your flaming arrows my way so I may try catch them with my mouf.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 6, 2010)

Fhuzky said:


> Not always, sometimes people find a better bond/connection with animals than they do with any human... May it be sexual or not, the connection is there and it's strong and it's also mutual.  Animals don't know how to lie, cheat, or deceive, they are honest 100% of the time and if they don't like something they'll let you know right away...
> 
> Why do so many people have pets when they have a "significant other" or live with their family?  The reason is usually behind an unexplainable trait that some don't bother to think about, and that reason usually is because the connection between animal and owner/companion can't be cloned into two people.  The relationship can be mimicked, but it won't be as strong.
> 
> Just an opinion, send your flaming arrows my way so I may try catch them with my mouf.


*Shrug* I don't really consider it as flaming, just trying to understand why humans are so disgusting to some furries when anthropomorphic animals have a very human body too, just they just have animal heads and tails.

Personally I never really bought the whole "animals can't lie and hurt your feelings" excuse, to me it just seems that the people who say this are too chicken-shit to face reality. Of course it hurts to have your heart broken, but you'll recover from it and gain experience from it, I know I did.

I'm also generally freaked out because what you said there is exactly what many zoophiles or plushophiles will tell you to justify themselves. I'm truly sorry, but it does. :/


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 6, 2010)

mishimuffin said:


> The number of furries/fans of furry art at my high school is startling, and many of them are my friends. However, I'm the only female. D:


lucky you even found the furries apparently my friend says their everywhere but i havent been able to find them yet i dunno wat im doing wrong in terms of looking for em :/


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 6, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> lucky you even found the furries apparently my friend says their everywhere but i havent been able to find them yet i dunno wat im doing wrong in terms of looking for em :/




same here no one is a furry


----------



## CFox (Apr 6, 2010)

I wish I had more furry friends v.v


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 6, 2010)

I just tend to find them on accedent lol


----------



## Zeffy-kun (Apr 6, 2010)

No, not really.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 6, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> I wish I had more furry friends v.v


 
Why? They are just like normal friends unless you want the really flamboyant and pride showing ones :\

I got a few but its almost nothing different from the rest of my friends.


----------



## CFox (Apr 6, 2010)

I should point out that I meant 'online' ones. I currently don't know any IRL, but that will change.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 6, 2010)

I turn my friends furry >3


----------



## Nylak (Apr 6, 2010)

I cannot believe this thread is still going on.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 6, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I cannot believe this thread is still going on.



Your post will ensure that it continues for another couple hundred posts.


----------



## Teco (Apr 6, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Your post will ensure that it continues for another couple hundred posts.




Good job Nylak. Good one.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 6, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Your post will ensure that it continues for another couple hundred posts.


 


Teco said:


> Good job Nylak. Good one.


 
Well, shit.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 6, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Well, shit.



Good idea!

Shitposting will make it go by much more quickly.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hai Nylak! (Btw, did you add me on PSN...got two random requests the other day and I could only figure out one of them...)


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 6, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Well, shit.


 
Hai Nylak, your my favorite otter <3


----------



## Revy (Apr 6, 2010)

nope


----------



## Teco (Apr 6, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hai Nylak! (Btw, did you add me on PSN...got two random requests the other day and I could only figure out one of them...)


 
Nylak's got PSN? And you?

Sheeeeeeeeeet, where's my friend requests? :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 6, 2010)

Teco said:


> Nylak's got PSN? And you?
> 
> Sheeeeeeeeeet, where's my friend requests? :V



sgtscotty1, add meh.

Yeah, I think it was her though cause when she sent me a F/R, it said "Hey fag, don't worry, I'm from the FAF."


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 6, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hai Nylak! (Btw, did you add me on PSN...got two random requests the other day and I could only figure out one of them...)



Playstation 3??? You're missing all the fun of having a Xbox! Like having a running bet of how long till your's RRODs :grin:


----------



## Teco (Apr 6, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> sgtscotty1, add meh.
> 
> Yeah, I think it was her though cause when she sent me a F/R, it said "Hey fag, don't worry, I'm from the FAF."



No you! Tecopet
cause I'll forget. ...and I'm lazy.

That.. kinda sounds like Nylak :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 6, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> Playstation 3??? You're missing all the fun of having a Xbox! Like having a running bet of how long till your's RRODs :grin:



Meh, played my friend's 360 and I hated it tbh. Real shakey OS, bad lag (he had 125 mbps connection so I know it wasn't him), everyone is either a pothead, less than 12 years old, or is a complete asshat, NO one has skill (Hadn't played MW2 in over 3 months prior and I ended up going 77-2 on scrapyard with a spas). 

Not that I hate it, I wouldn't mind getting one but I think the PS3 is just better.




Teco said:


> No you! Tecopet
> cause I'll forget. ...and I'm lazy.
> 
> That.. kinda sounds like Nylak :V



Probably won't get one tonight, it's 10:20 already and I usually nod off at around 11:00...I'll most likely add you tomorrow.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 6, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Meh, played my friend's 360 and I hated it tbh. Real shakey OS, bad lag (he had 125 mbps connection so I know it wasn't him), everyone is either a pothead, less than 12 years old, or is a complete asshat, NO one has skill (Hadn't played MW2 in over 3 months prior and I ended up going 77-2 on scrapyard with a spas).
> 
> Not that I hate it, I wouldn't mind getting one but I think the PS3 is just better.



I'm just waiting for mine to die again so i have a good excuse to go buy a PS3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 6, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> I'm just waiting for mine to die again so i have a good excuse to go buy a PS3



*patpat* Good boy :3


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 6, 2010)

yay ps3 fans. big fanboy here. add me only if you play call of duty MW2


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 6, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> yay ps3 fans. big fanboy here. add me only if you play call of duty MW2



I play MW2 almost daily, add me (sgtscotty1) if and when you get the chance. Also, PM me saying who you are otherwise I'm not accepting it, I hate when random noobs send me F/Rs cause I'm a CoD God.


----------



## BatRat (Apr 6, 2010)

Man, I wish I had furry friends.  I actually wish I wasn't the only furry at school DX


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 6, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I play MW2 almost daily, add me (sgtscotty1) if and when you get the chance. Also, PM me saying who you are otherwise I'm not accepting it, I hate when random noobs send me F/Rs cause I'm a CoD God.



will add you tomorrow and will show you up. im ten 70 and im only missing one none weapon title


----------



## Mentova (Apr 6, 2010)

PS3 is terrible.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> PS3 is terrible.



sweet Jesus cinnamon titties!  *runs to anti-fanboy war bunker*


(if you know what game that's from, you gets an internets!)


----------



## Aleu (Apr 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> PS3 is terrible.


i agree. I prefer PS2. At least it was completely backwards compatible.


----------



## CFox (Apr 6, 2010)

I was really big into CoD:MW2. Hell I bought Call of Duty the day it came out in 2003 for PC. But now? After what Activision [aka: Bobby Kotick] did to the Infinity Ward creators, I no longer feel the need to play it. He fired the main two guys who created the Call of Duty Series you now know today [they also created Medal of Honor] 

Also the main guy that made the multiplayer side of CoD:MW2 just recently quit, as well as someone else.

So yeah, I'd rather stick with the BF series since the body of IW is but a dead carcass. 

Back on topic. ^-^


----------



## Mentova (Apr 6, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> I was really big into CoD:MW2. Hell I bought Call of Duty the day it came out in 2003 for PC. But now? After what Activision [aka: Bobby Kotick] did to the Infinity Ward creators, I no longer feel the need to play it. He fired the main two guys who created the Call of Duty Series you now know today [they also created Medal of Honor]
> 
> Also the main guy that made the multiplayer side of CoD:MW2 just recently quit, as well as someone else.
> 
> ...



This, though I grew tired of MW2 like a month before all that happened, but since it did, I have no desire to go back. I've been staying with BC2 for my MPFPS fix.


----------



## CFox (Apr 6, 2010)

Now, I'm not saying that CoD:MW2 isn't a damn good game. I just feel like I'm rooting for Activion's pathetic actions.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> PS3 is terrible.



i would go into a deatailed argument that i would win but i dont have the time and pations to explain it to a thick headed xbox user. in the end enjoy your red blinking flashlight cause thats all it will be


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 6, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> sweet Jesus cinnamon titties!  *runs to anti-fanboy war bunker*
> 
> 
> (if you know what game that's from, you gets an internets!)



It's actually "Sweet Jesus Smokin' Tittie Cinnamon, That thing's a monster!"

-Borderlands.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 6, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> I was really big into CoD:MW2. Hell I bought Call of Duty the day it came out in 2003 for PC. But now? After what Activision [aka: Bobby Kotick] did to the Infinity Ward creators, I no longer feel the need to play it. He fired the main two guys who created the Call of Duty Series you now know today [they also created Medal of Honor]
> 
> Also the main guy that made the multiplayer side of CoD:MW2 just recently quit, as well as someone else.
> 
> ...



Yeah I know, it made me mad as I'm a loyal CoD 1 fan and I love each and ever CoD (even the treyarch PoS.) but now the two main devs left.....


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 6, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> It's actually "Sweet Jesus Smokin' Tittie Cinnamon, That thing's a monster!"
> 
> -Borderlands.



correct! (shortened for dramatic effect) enjoy your internets!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 6, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> correct! (shortened for dramatic effect) enjoy your internets!



Yahoo, I getz free interwebs!


----------



## CFox (Apr 6, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yeah I know, it made me mad as I'm a loyal CoD 1 fan and I love each and ever CoD (even the treyarch PoS.) but now the two main devs left.....



Yeah, same here


----------



## Nylak (Apr 6, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hai Nylak! (Btw, did you add me on PSN...got two random requests the other day and I could only figure out one of them...)


Nope, wasn't me. I haven't been able to be on much the past few days.



Teco said:


> Nylak's got PSN? And you?
> 
> Sheeeeeeeeeet, where's my friend requests? :V


I'm *Soquili*. I'm usually way too lazy to add people. I just wait for them to add me. >__> *bum.*

But, hey, I can be lazy.  Usually (especially in multiplayer FPS games) people are all like "WOW YOUR VOICE SOUNDS LIKE A CHICK ARE YOU A CHICK HEY CAN I ADD YOU"  >_>


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 6, 2010)

Nylak said:


> But, hey, I can be lazy.  Usually (especially in multiplayer FPS games) people are all like*"WOW YOUR VOICE SOUNDS LIKE A CHICK ARE YOU A CHICK HEY CAN I ADD YOU"  * _>



don't worry, it happens to every single girl. not that it isn't a problem and annoying as hell, but it happens to all of the girls.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 6, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> don't worry, it happens to every single girl. not that it isn't a problem and annoying as hell, but it happens to all of the girls.


 Oh, I know.  I assume it's primarily because PSN is largely populated by 13-17 year old males who can't get laid.


----------



## CFox (Apr 6, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Oh, I know.  I assume it's primarily because PSN is largely populated by 13-17 year old males who can't get laid.



That's like that across _ALL_ platforms that feature/support voice.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 6, 2010)

Speaking of voices, my dog lost his from barking at the mexicans mowing the neighbors lawn.

It is so damn funny. I thought I would never see him lose his voice.


----------



## Teco (Apr 6, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Nope, wasn't me. I haven't been able to be on much the past few days.
> 
> 
> I'm *Soquili*. I'm usually way too lazy to add people. I just wait for them to add me. >__> *bum.*
> ...


 
Multiplayer FPS you say? Hmmmmmm and what all does that include?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 6, 2010)

Nylak isn't a woman, but an otter.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 6, 2010)

So I was spamming "yiff" in trade chat in WoW and actually found a furry. Now he is talking to me about how he is shy on the internet after I asked if he posted here.

How can you be shy _on the internet_?


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So I was spamming "yiff" in trade chat in WoW and actually found a furry. Now he is talking to me about how he is shy on the internet after I asked if he posted here.
> 
> How can you be shy _on the internet_?



maybe he means paranoid


----------



## Nylak (Apr 6, 2010)

Teco said:


> Multiplayer FPS you say? Hmmmmmm and what all does that include?


The only one I actually _own_ is Killzone 2, because I am broke as all get-out. But my girl has pretty much everything that's worth having (which is ironic, since she's not actually much of a gamer; she just has _way_ too much money), so when I stay with her/she stays with me I have my pick.  Just tell me what you're playing.



HAXX said:


> Nylak isn't a woman, but an otter.


That's right. I actually chirp and chortle rather than speak. It makes communicating with my squad/team mates difficult on occasions.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 6, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> maybe he means paranoid


No, he said shy.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 7, 2010)

Nylak said:


> That's right. I actually chirp and chortle rather than speak. It makes communicating with my squad/team mates difficult on occasions.



And you otters have so many dialects of chirps and chortles. I can't keep up. I barely managed to translate this.


----------



## Teco (Apr 7, 2010)

Nylak said:


> The only one I actually _own_ is Killzone 2, because I am broke as all get-out. But my girl has pretty much everything that's worth having (which is ironic, since she's not actually much of a gamer; she just has _way_ too much money), so when I stay with her/she stays with me I have my pick. Just tell me what you're playing.
> 
> 
> That's right. I actually chirp and chortle rather than speak. It makes communicating with my squad/team mates difficult on occasions.


 
FFFFUUU, I traded in Killzone 2 for MW2 (which I need to trade in for Bad Company 2).


----------



## Mentova (Apr 7, 2010)

Does anyone else find the majority of furries to be annoying?

You guys are like, some of the only awesome furries I've talked to.


----------



## Browder (Apr 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Does anyone else find the majority of furries to be annoying?
> 
> You guys are like, some of the only awesome furries I've talked to.



You don't know anyone offline dude, so all bets are off.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 7, 2010)

Browder said:


> You don't know anyone offline dude, so all bets are off.


True, but out of the people I've met online, most of them have been annoying and perverted, except for here where only about 2/3rds of them are annoying and perverted.


----------



## Browder (Apr 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> True, but out of the people I've met online, most of them have been annoying and perverted, except for here where only about 2/3rds of them are annoying and perverted.



What about people like Scotty? You think he's perverted but you talk to him.

And how are you not sure that you're not getting desensitized?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 7, 2010)

Browder said:


> What about people like Scotty? You think he's perverted but you talk to him.
> 
> And how are you not sure that you're not getting desensitized?


I've already been desensitized to perversion on the internet.

And I talk to him cause it's funny.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 7, 2010)

I talk to Browder's mom cause its funny.


----------



## Browder (Apr 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I've already been desensitized to perversion on the internet.
> 
> And I talk to him cause it's funny.



Ah but this might be the next step. You're going to _like_ it.


----------



## Browder (Apr 7, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I talk to Browder's mom cause its funny.



Shut up.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 7, 2010)

Do you love me?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 7, 2010)

Browder said:


> Ah but this might be the next step. You're going to _like_ it.


Nope.

I don't look at furry pronz anymore.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 7, 2010)

Online I do.  In real life I try to stay as far away from them as possible.  I've met some and after I realise they are I kind of have a moment where I say, "Well that fuckin figures, don't it."


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 7, 2010)

mah furry friends are kylie and 8bit and HK and leon and scotty and harley ...


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 7, 2010)

My furry friends are Z, H&K, hack, dobe, and scotty when he isn't being a creepy motherfucker.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 7, 2010)

Nylak said:


> The only one I actually _own_ is Killzone 2, because I am broke as all get-out. But my girl has pretty much everything that's worth having (which is ironic, since she's not actually much of a gamer; she just has _way_ too much money), so when I stay with her/she stays with me I have my pick.  Just tell me what you're playing.
> 
> 
> That's right. I actually chirp and chortle rather than speak. It makes communicating with my squad/team mates difficult on occasions.



If your computer is decent at gaming, you should play DDO.

It's somewhat free and frickin' awesome.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Does anyone else find the majority of furries to be annoying?
> 
> You guys are like, some of the only awesome furries I've talked to.



Heh.

I find most people in general annoying.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Nope.
> 
> I don't look at furry pronz anymore.



Makes no difference.

I never really looked at furry porn much.

I don't look at porn much in general.

And yet I'm turning bi.

There is no escape.

No escape for you.



Zrcalo said:


> mah furry friends are kylie and 8bit and HK and  leon and scotty and harley ...





KylieIsACannibal said:


> My furry friends are Z, H&K, hack,  dobe, and scotty when he isn't being a creepy motherfucker.



Awwww...

I feel so loved.

But then, we don't talk much.


----------



## Teco (Apr 7, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> If your computer is decent at gaming, you should play DDO.
> 
> It's somewhat free and frickin' awesome.


 
...Dungeons and Dragons Online?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 7, 2010)

Teco said:


> ...Dungeons and Dragons Online?



Yes.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 7, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Makes no difference.
> 
> I never really looked at furry porn much.
> 
> ...



you may have been converted but i will stay strong. i have a gay friend that likes me so if im still straight now i think im good.

altho there is more /g/ furry porn, but /s/ is still better imo


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 7, 2010)

My furry friends are unknown or none
Maybe Blue.. not really furry

Nobody really socializes enough with me for that.

Everybody: GET ON WITH IT


----------



## Atrak (Apr 7, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> you may have been converted but i will stay strong. i have a gay friend that likes me so if im still straight now i think im good.
> 
> altho there is more /g/ furry porn, but /s/ is still better imo


 
Heh.

Agreed, straight is better.

The most I would do with a guy would be to maybe cuddle.

But you talk of being bi as if it's a bad thing.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 7, 2010)

No


----------



## Mentova (Apr 7, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> If your computer is decent at gaming, you should play DDO.
> 
> It's somewhat free and frickin' awesome.
> 
> ...



Nope, I will never turn gay.

Also WoW > D&DO :V


----------



## Shadow (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't know who I should consider friends on here as I do drift in and out from time to time.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nope, I will never turn gay.
> 
> Also WoW > D&DO :V



Only if you like grinding for hours on end.

DDO is about teamwork and actually having fun.

And it also has PvP, yes.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 7, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Only if you like grinding for hours on end.
> 
> DDO is about teamwork and actually having fun.
> 
> And it also has PvP, yes.


WoW's grind it barely even a grind anymore.

WoW still needs teamwork and is fun if you don't group with elitist pricks.

And WoW has PvP too


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 7, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Awwww...
> 
> I feel so loved.
> 
> But then, we don't talk much.




I also forget your name.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 7, 2010)

Zrcalo Zcarlo is funny


----------



## ThisisGabe (Apr 7, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Um, no, it's not. You are a furry, because you are a fan of anthropomorphic animals. But furries ARE STILL HUMAN. Humans should logically be able to be sexually attracted by other humans.
> 
> I mean, I admit I like to look at furry pictures more than human ones, but I am still perfectly able to find people of my own species pretty hot and perfectly fuckable. Unless they're drawn in typical animu style, that shit is terrifying.



It's the qualities of furries I find attractive, a particular openness and honesty no present in most HOOMANS.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 7, 2010)

ThisisGabe said:


> It's the qualities of furries I find attractive, a particular openness and honesty no present in most HOOMANS.


Excuse me, but I need to get pissed off here, WHAT FUCKING OPENNESS AND HONESTY, we're talking about fucking drawings of talking animal people fucking! What kind of openness and honesty is there to talk about in porn?!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 7, 2010)

ThisisGabe said:


> HOOMANS.



Look at a mirror.


----------



## Alec Hopp (Apr 7, 2010)

I have found ot super tough to find furry's anyplace but the internet. I meen I live in a college town and still no furry's and the one furry place in NYC seems to have closed. Are we going extinct


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 7, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Zrcalo Zcarlo is funny



à² _à²


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 7, 2010)

Zrcalo, how do you pronounce Zrcalo?


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 7, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Zrcalo, how do you pronounce Zrcalo?


I usually read it as ' Zed-Ar-Caylo'.
Is that right?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 7, 2010)

ZEERKalo..

Like Zerg (without the G) and calo (like calorie but without "rie")


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 7, 2010)

Such pronounciation issues bother me not, as I just call her Z.


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 7, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> I usually read it as ' Zed-Ar-Caylo'.
> Is that right?





Scotty1700 said:


> ZEERKalo..
> 
> Like Zerg (without the G) and calo (like calorie but without "rie")



I've always read it like zer-car-lo but without the r in car. Then I saw her post about every way people got her name wrong, so now I'm curious.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I also forget your name.



Good.

I'm anonymous.



SnowFox said:


> Zrcalo, how do you pronounce Zrcalo?



When I'm thinking to myself, I don't pronounce her name.

I just have the image of the word and her avatar flash through my mind.

But I believe she wanted Americans to pronounce it like Zer-cay-low.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 7, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Zrcalo, how do you pronounce Zrcalo?


I honestly don't find it to be that hard. I say "Zrrrkalo". Maybe I have an advantage because I'm Swedish.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 7, 2010)

Zer-Ca-low

I vote for ZrCarlo.
Easier to remember.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 7, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Zer-Ca-low
> 
> I vote for ZrCarlo.
> Easier to remember.



yeah, this is how I say it.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 7, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Zrcalo, how do you pronounce Zrcalo?



I pronounce  that other than the others

Zur - Caw - Law

Or something like they say


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 7, 2010)

o_____o this thread is about how to pronounce my name?

it's actually "Zehr-Saal-oh" 
but americanized its "zer-kal-oh"

full name is: Zrcalo Nikoli Sveta "mirror not the world"
after a song by these guys:






"Zrcalo Sveta" was originally a suicide note/lyrics left by thomas hostnik before he killed himself. because of the nature of the note and it's implications as a song, the band laibach (of which thomas hostnik was the lead of) turned it into a song "DAS SPIELGLAS DER WELT" "Zrcalo Sveta" and "Aplogija laibach" 
it also was translated and sung in english (though reworked a bit) into the song "to the new light"


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> ZEERKalo..
> 
> Like Zerg (without the G) and calo (like calorie but without "rie")



I actually like this one.
mostly how I pronounce it anyway because of my accent. almost like "Zier-kaah-loh"


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 7, 2010)

SO I did have it right, sweet!
Thanks Zerg Carlos!


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> SO I did have it right, sweet!
> Thanks Zerg Carlos!



that makes me sound like a cyborg mexican.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> that makes me sound like a cyborg mexican.



I was just trying to agitate you by purposely messing up your name in a comical way.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Apr 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I was just trying to agitate you by purposely messing up your name in a comical way.



/bonk 

Bad fawwkx, no chew for j00!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 7, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> /bonk
> 
> Bad fawwkx, no chew for j00!



But I don't wike chew, or any other tobacco products for that matter


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 7, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I honestly don't find it to be that hard. I say "Zrrrkalo". Maybe I have an advantage because I'm Swedish.



That's how I've been imagining it.



Zrcalo said:


> it's actually "Zehr-Saal-oh"
> but americanized its "zer-kal-oh"



I should have guessed it was like this, though.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Apr 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> But I don't wike chew, or any other tobacco products for that matter




That's assuming I was speaking about 2baki.

Besides, since when do foxes do 2baki?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 7, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> That's assuming I was speaking about 2baki.
> 
> Besides, since when do foxes do 2baki?



Yeah, guess so...what were you originally implying then


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Apr 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yeah, guess so...what were you originally implying then



Use thy imagination, oh great furry one 

What do foxes chew on? *shrug*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 7, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Use thy imagination, oh great furry one
> 
> What do foxes chew on? *shrug*



I was sorta thinking that but I didn't want to lose it on ye' now


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 7, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Use thy imagination, oh great furry one
> 
> What do foxes chew on? *shrug*



Ow.

. . . 

_OW_ D:


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Apr 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I was sorta thinking that but I didn't want to lose it on ye' now




You /boggle me, but is all good.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 7, 2010)

im still lost, what do foxes chew on?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 7, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> im still lost, what do foxes chew on?



FFS do I have to spell it out for you!

FOXES LIKE TO CHEW ON COCK!

/lulz.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 7, 2010)

ya i thought that was what it was. but why would you just asume foxes chew on cocks. is this some usless info or an inside furry joke


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 7, 2010)

i hope its the ladder cause if not i will be holding my junk whenever i see a fox lol


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 7, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> ya i thought that was what it was. but why would you just asume foxes chew on cocks. is this some usless info or an inside furry joke



Inside furry joke and thus, the nufox makes an appearance.
Nufox = whores.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 7, 2010)

hold on nufox, as in new foxes? r whores. i normaly dont get confused like this


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 7, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> hold on nufox, as in new foxes? r whores. i normaly dont get confused like this



Nufox = newfox aka most new furries that join the fandom as foxes are whores....


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 7, 2010)

ahh. i got it now. well good to know, will have my eye open for the female nufoxes :3

just missed you on psn was watching a movie on now tho


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 7, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> ahh. i got it now. well good to know, will have my eye open for the female nufoxes :3
> 
> just missed you on psn was watching a movie on now tho



Yeah, got off about an hour ago...


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 7, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> That's how I've been imagining it.
> 
> 
> 
> I should have guessed it was like this, though.



*shrug* everyone has a hard time pronouncing my name..

mostly people call me "Zee"


----------



## Atrak (Apr 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> *shrug* everyone has a hard time pronouncing my name..
> 
> mostly people call me "Zee"



I call you


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 8, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I call you



so evidently I change face alot.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> so evidently I change face alot.



Occasionally, yeah.

But that's also how I think.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 8, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Occasionally, yeah.
> 
> But that's also how I think.



I should add moar pics.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I should add moar pics.



And decrease the time between each shift.

Make epileptics have some nice seizures.


----------



## Liam (Apr 8, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Zer-Ca-low


Zrcalo.
That is how I pronounce that ^

Also, I pronounce / as le as in the French thing, I don't know, so I think of /b as 'le bee' for some reason.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 8, 2010)

I honestly don't count online friends as really friends (No offense to some of yall)) so no.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 8, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> And decrease the time between each shift.
> 
> Make epileptics have some nice seizures.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Nufox = newfox aka most new furries that join the fandom as foxes are whores....



*
*
*
**********************************V


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 8, 2010)

Liam said:


> Zrcalo.
> That is how I pronounce that ^
> 
> Also, I pronounce / as le as in the French thing, I don't know, so I think of /b as 'le bee' for some reason.



;; why do you count slashes as "le"? 

/b/ says it's not french.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 8, 2010)

MY BOOBS ARE COLD I NEED FURRY FRIENDS TO KEEP THEM WARM.
[oh jesus i must be tired]


----------



## Atrak (Apr 8, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> MY BOOBS ARE COLD I NEED FURRY FRIENDS TO KEEP THEM WARM.
> [oh jesus i must be tired]



Or you have finally joined your hands in becoming a cadaver.


----------



## Nicci Skunk Fan (Apr 8, 2010)

Yesh and no. Basically all my friends are girls. Some of them are furs, mostly Neko, but the others aren't, but they think furries are adorable  ^-^


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 8, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> MY BOOBS ARE COLD I NEED FURRY FRIENDS TO KEEP THEM WARM.
> [oh jesus i must be tired]


 
I will gladly do that, thats what I'm here for ma'am


----------



## DarkOverord (Apr 8, 2010)

Eh I do, mainly from going to meets in Manchester, and I do live with a couple of furs, but I wouldn't say I had a lot of those that I consider "friends". There's a difference between friend, and people I've met :V


----------



## Nicci Skunk Fan (Apr 8, 2010)

Do plushies count?   D:


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 8, 2010)

DarkOverord said:


> There's a difference between friend, and people I've met :V


I understand that completely.
Of all the people I know, I wouldn't consider about 90% of them as friends.


----------



## Nicci Skunk Fan (Apr 8, 2010)

PLUSHIES!!!!!   O:<   DO THEY COUNT?   D:  


fuck caps lock  ._.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 8, 2010)

Nicci Skunk Fan said:


> PLUSHIES!!!!!   O:<   DO THEY COUNT?   D:
> 
> 
> fuck caps lock  ._.


Only if they talk back to you.


----------



## Nicci Skunk Fan (Apr 8, 2010)

:3   ok good   :3


----------



## DarkOverord (Apr 8, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> I understand that completely.
> Of all the people I know, I wouldn't consider about 90% of them as friends.


Aye. It's especially becoming that way now that the "mini"meets in manchester are getting rather big for a social gathering. I've met over 40 furs in the past few months and only one or two of them I actually consider friends =/


----------



## Nicci Skunk Fan (Apr 8, 2010)

I gots a question. How come sometimes when I post it doesn't increase my number of posts?   o:


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 8, 2010)

Nicci Skunk Fan said:


> I gots a question. How come sometimes when I post it doesn't increase my number of posts?   o:


1. Depends on which forum section you post it. Some sections don't increase PC.
2. Lag.They'll show up eventually.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 8, 2010)

DarkOverord said:


> Eh I do, mainly from going to meets in Manchester, and I do live with a couple of furs, but I wouldn't say I had a lot of those that I consider "friends". There's a difference between friend, and people I've met :V


 Some people don't get that >.>


----------



## DarkOverord (Apr 8, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Some people don't get that >.>


Most those people use facebook *Shot*


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 8, 2010)

Nicci Skunk Fan said:


> I gots a question. How come sometimes when I post it doesn't increase my number of posts? o:


 
I think cause your still new here, we had a few spammers come in the forum so I guess they don't really increase the posts you had till after looking at them or something :\


----------



## Atrak (Apr 8, 2010)

The Intro and Forum Games forums do not increase your post count.


----------



## Rudolph77 (Apr 8, 2010)

IRL I have no furry friends.

Online though, I have several furry friends :3


----------



## kitsunefighter (Apr 8, 2010)

Met two IRL at a dollar store I asked him and his bf where he got the lion tail.And asked"You wouldn't happen to be a furry?"He said yes and we talked switched contact info sadly I lost it.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 8, 2010)

Later today I will be going to the mall. I hear there are furmeets there sometimes.

I will be wearing a shirt that says "YIFF".

I will report back later with the news of the horrors I may encounter.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Later today I will be going to the mall. I hear there are furmeets there sometimes.
> 
> I will be wearing a shirt that says "YIFF".
> 
> I will report back later with the news of the horrors I may encounter.


 
Best way to get some action for yourself eh Heckler...enjoy your larger prostrate cause they are definitely going to be sticking shit in it e_e


----------



## Mentova (Apr 8, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Best way to get some action for yourself eh Heckler...enjoy your larger prostrate cause they are definitely going to be sticking shit in it e_e


I carry a knife with me. I'll be fine.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Later today I will be going to the mall. I hear there are furmeets there sometimes.
> 
> I will be wearing a shirt that says "YIFF".
> 
> I will report back later with the news of the horrors I may encounter.



You can be like my friend who lost his virginity in a department store dressing room :3

only trashier because it's a mall D|


----------



## Mentova (Apr 8, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> You can be like my friend who lost his virginity in a department store dressing room :3
> 
> only trashier because it's a mall D|


I... think I'll pas on that...


----------



## Atrak (Apr 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I... think I'll pas on that...



You don't have a choice.

Oh, wait, you do.

This stall, or this one?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 8, 2010)

I believe once they realized it was Heckler, they would be bending over for him.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 8, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You don't have a choice.
> 
> Oh, wait, you do.
> 
> This stall, or this one?


I do have a choice >=[

and the answer is "Get the fuck away from me"


----------



## Atrak (Apr 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I do have a choice >=[
> 
> and the answer is "Get the fuck away from me"



That is a statement.

That they will take for resistance.

Those big guys in otter fursuits like resistance...


----------



## Mentova (Apr 8, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> That is a statement.
> 
> That they will take for resistance.
> 
> Those big guys in otter fursuits like resistance...


There are no "big guys" in the furry fandom.

There are creepy skinny nerds and creepy fatass nerds.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> There are no "big guys" in the furry fandom.



Takun :V


----------



## Atrak (Apr 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> There are no "big guys" in the furry fandom.
> 
> There are creepy skinny nerds and creepy fatass nerds.



So which are you?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 8, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> So which are you?


Neither. :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 8, 2010)

He is the dude with the aviator shades and the public masturbater trench coat.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Neither. :V



If you're an exception, then there can be others.

Myself, for example.

But then, I'm not really tall, either.

Btw, you said before that you just play videogames all day.

Sounds like a skinny nerd to me.

Unless you're a fatass nerd.



HAXX said:


> He is the dude with the aviator shades and the public masturbater trench coat.



Ah.

I see.

Just the coat.

No other clothing.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Neither. :V


Pics or GTFO.

....oh come on, someone had to say it. >_>


----------



## Mentova (Apr 8, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> If you're an exception, then there can be others.
> 
> Myself, for example.
> 
> ...



I'm not skinny but I'm not a 300 pound hambeast.

Last time I weighed myself I was like 220 or 230 or something like that.



Kellie Gator said:


> Pics or GTFO.
> 
> ....oh come on, someone had to say it. >_>



I posted a pic in the forum games mugshot thread but I took it down because furries are creepy.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 8, 2010)

220 or 230. well then i must be in the skinney gammer group i weigh 127. but im cool with it cause i can do a backflip :3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 8, 2010)

A weight contest eh? I am 160. Can't gain or lose weight to save my life.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 8, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> 220 or 230. well then i must be in the skinney gammer group i weigh 127. but im cool with it cause i can do a backflip :3



How tall are you?

You sound so skinny it's unhealthy.



HAXX said:


> A weight contest eh? I am 160. Can't gain or lose weight to save my life.



I hover between 155 and 175.

Usually about 160-165.

It's a 'good' weight for my height, according to the BMI chart.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 8, 2010)

HAXX said:


> A weight contest eh? I am 160. Can't gain or lose weight to save my life.



same here if i eat i loose weight. dont know why, so i just eat when im hungry now, which isnt often.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 8, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> How tall are you?
> 
> You sound so skinny it's unhealthy.
> 
> ...



The BMI index is BS. During my senior year, weighing 165 with 5% body fat, the BMI chart listed me as near overweight.

Anyhoo, you 5'8"ish?



Rachrix said:


> same here if i eat i loose weight. dont know why,  so i just eat when im hungry now, which isnt often.



It is a blessing


----------



## Atrak (Apr 8, 2010)

HAXX said:


> The BMI index is BS. During my senior year, weighing 165 with 5% body fat, the BMI chart listed me as near overweight.
> 
> Anyhoo, you 5'8"ish?
> 
> ...



No. 6'.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 8, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> No. 6'.



oh damn. way off. >:C

Well, according to the BMI chart you aren't overweight.

:thumps up:


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 8, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> How tall are you?
> 
> You sound so skinny it's unhealthy.



im not good with hight but my drivers licence says 175 cm. and the BMI is just works for the average. for the most fit guy i know it says hes way over weight. and after some test im pritty fit for my age with such low activity. i sit and game all day but when i go out climing at night once or twice a year i never get tired.


----------



## furatail (Apr 8, 2010)

Just one. But he's one of the good ones. Doesn't care for sexing me since he's straight, isn't into zoophilia but doesn't really care if others are, and isn't embarrassing around the relatives.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 8, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> im not good with hight but my drivers licence says 175 cm. and the BMI is just works for the average. for the most fit guy i know it says hes way over weight. and after some test im pritty fit for my age with such low activity. i sit and game all day but when i go out climing at night once or twice a year i never get tired.



You're about 5'8.

And yes, BMI is for the average person, not athletic ones.

Although I think they have an online one that adjusts for that as well.

Protein makes you heavy.


----------



## furatail (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm 115lb, beat that!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 8, 2010)

furatail said:


> I'm 115lb, beat that!



With an aluminum bat?

Or with an anorexic?


----------



## furatail (Apr 8, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> With an aluminum bat?
> 
> Or with an anorexic?



It's easy when you're only 5' 3"


----------



## Atrak (Apr 8, 2010)

furatail said:


> It's easy when you're only 5' 3"



It's also easy to toss you around.

With one hand.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I posted a pic in the forum games mugshot thread but I took it down because furries are creepy.


Can't blame you. I will never show a picture of myself to furries or people on the internet in general. Someone, somewhere will fap to it or make generic image macros of it.


----------



## furatail (Apr 8, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It's also easy to toss you around.
> 
> With one hand.



I also make a good retriever. I can climb onto anything and fit into small spaces.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 8, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Can't blame you. *I will* show a picture of myself to furries or people on the internet in general. Someone, somewhere will fap to it or make generic image macros of it.



Glad you're willing, even if it does clash with the rest of that quote.



furatail said:


> I also make a good retriever. I can climb onto anything and fit into small spaces.



Heh.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 8, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Glad you're willing, even if it does clash with the rest of that quote.


Whoops, forgot to throw in a "never" into that sentence, now I will never be able to redeem myself. D:


----------



## Mentova (Apr 8, 2010)

Jesus some of you people need to eat a steak or something.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 8, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Whoops, forgot to throw in a "never" into that sentence, now I will never be able to redeem myself. D:



Don't worry, I'm the only one that caught it.

I'm the only one you're willing to show.

Luckily for you I don't care to see.


----------



## Teco (Apr 8, 2010)

furatail said:


> I'm 115lb, beat that!



100 mofo


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2010)

Ok so trip report: I did not lose my virginity to a man in a dressing room like that dude said would happen. Instead the dude that sold us tickets at the movie theater gave me a funny look and some old guy in Bass Pro Shop asked me what yiff means.

Other than that nothing interesting happened. I am disappointed =[


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ok so trip report: I did not lose my virginity to a man in a dressing room like that dude said would happen. Instead the dude that sold us tickets at the movie theater gave me a funny look and some old guy in Bass Pro Shop asked me what yiff means.
> 
> Other than that nothing interesting happened. I am disappointed =[



I'm impressed. That must have taken guts. XD


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Instead the dude that sold us tickets at the movie theater gave me a funny look and some old guy in Bass Pro Shop asked me what yiff means.


What did you tell him?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ok so trip report: I did not lose my virginity to a man in a dressing room like that dude said would happen. Instead the dude that sold us tickets at the movie theater gave me a funny look and some old guy in Bass Pro Shop asked me what yiff means.
> 
> Other than that nothing interesting happened. I am disappointed =[



Actually, I never technically said that.

Heh.

Loopholes.

Either way, you should put two anthro foxes yiffing on the back of it.

That way when people ask, you just turn your back on them.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> What did you tell him?



My friend burst out laughing and I told him "don't ask, it's an inside joke".


atrakaj said:


> Actually, I never technically said that.
> 
> Heh.
> 
> ...



I don't think people would let me wear that around...


----------



## Kaitin (Apr 9, 2010)

No.  I have maybe three friends who are furry.  The majority of them aren't but thankfully they are "accepting".


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2010)

BALLS


----------



## Aleu (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> BALLS



YIFF


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> YIFF


DOG BALLS


----------



## Seriman (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> DOG BALLS


BALLS SLAPPING DOG BALLS AS THEY'RE YIFFING

Yeah, random as hell.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2010)

Seriman said:


> BALLS SLAPPING DOG BALLS AS THEY'RE YIFFING
> 
> Yeah, random as hell.


I meant balls as in the toys you throw for dogs.

You sick fuck >=[


----------



## Seriman (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I meant balls as in the toys you throw for dogs.
> 
> You sick fuck >=[


lol. I was joking.


----------



## Browder (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I meant balls as in the toys you throw for dogs.
> 
> You sick fuck >=[





Seriman said:


> BALLS SLAPPING DOG BALLS AS THEY'RE YIFFING
> 
> Yeah, random as hell.



Relevant.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 9, 2010)

Browder said:


> Relevant.


That is funny as hell. That is so funny, I am laughing at a frequency above the visible and audible laugh.


----------



## CFox (Apr 9, 2010)

Seriman said:


> BALLS SLAPPING DOG BALLS AS THEY'RE YIFFING
> 
> Yeah, random as hell.



Now we know what you think about...


----------



## Seriman (Apr 9, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> Now we know what you think about...


Not ALL the time... >_> A good anthro ball slappin' yiffy daydream does no harm, as long as you don't try to reenact it in real life. (I'll say it again, zoophilia is fucked up.)


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Not ALL the time... >_> A good anthro ball slappin' yiffy daydream does no harm, as long as you don't try to reenact it in real life. (I'll say it again, zoophilia is fucked up.)


Why....

Why would you say that, it does do harm =[


----------



## Seriman (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why....
> 
> Why would you say that, it does do harm =[


How so? Because it shows that I may be fucked up in the head? Well, I've known that for a loooong time.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2010)

Seriman said:


> How so? Because it shows that I may be fucked up in the head? Well, I've known that for a loooong time.


Because it is not sexy.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Because it is not sexy.


True, but I do not have to worry about being sexy, as I may be single, but I don't feel like changing my lifestyle to fit another's needs at the moment. Sexiness doesn't matter to me right now, I enjoy being single.


----------



## CFox (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Because it is not sexy.



This is a lie! LIE!!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> This is a lie! LIE!!


prove it


----------



## Browder (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> prove it



You know he's going to come to your house and show you the semen produced from jacking off to 'not sexy'. Be careful what you ask people to prove.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 9, 2010)

Browder said:


> You know he's going to come to your house and show you the semen produced from jacking off to 'not sexy'. Be careful what you ask people to prove.


I lol'd. God, I have to go to bed... I'm laughing at everything... But that was funny. XD


Shit, this my 1,000th post! Well, I must mention Scotty, Harley, and Fuzzy Alien! ^_^ Eh, H&K too.

EDIT: And Browder, by request.


----------



## Browder (Apr 9, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I lol'd. God, I have to go to bed... I'm laughing at everything... But that was funny. XD
> 
> 
> Shit, this my 1,000th post! Well, I must mention Scotty, Harley, and Fuzzy Alien! ^_^ Eh, H&K too.



Not me?

Hey I'm the one who's been keeping you up all night. How ungrateful.

:3


----------



## Seriman (Apr 9, 2010)

Browder said:


> Not me?
> 
> Hey I'm the one who's been keeping you up all night. How ungrateful.
> 
> :3


I changed it. Now you are!


----------



## Willow (Apr 9, 2010)

This thread is still going on?


----------



## Seriman (Apr 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> This thread is still going on?


Yep. Crazy, isn't it?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 10, 2010)

I just got back from petco and I wore my yiff shirt there :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I just got back from petco and I wore my yiff shirt there :V



Missed another good rant man, bummer...


----------



## Mentova (Apr 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Missed another good rant man, bummer...


Orly?

Do tell.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Orly?
> 
> Do tell.




http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=68339


----------



## Mentova (Apr 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=68339


lol, you're racist.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> lol, you're racist.



 ...Yay me?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> ...Yay me?


No. Racism is a terrible thing.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No. Racism is a terrible thing.



You say that as if I don't know that already.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No. Racism is a terrible thing.


 Incorrect.  it is a natural thing.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You say that as if I don't know that already.



obviously not if you're racist :V



Usarise said:


> Incorrect.  it is a natural thing.


No, it's pretty fucking stupid to fear and hate someone because their skin is a slightly different color then yours.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, it's pretty fucking stupid to fear and hate someone because their skin is a slightly different color then yours.


i dont fear and hate people. :V
i just think differently of them and have different standards for them.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> obviously not if you're racist :V
> 
> *So you're saying why do something if it's bad? Tell that to anyone else and they'll laugh at you.*
> 
> No, it's pretty fucking stupid to fear and hate someone because their skin is a slightly different color then yours.



It's not just their skin color, haven't you noticed by now that people with different ethnicities act differently...


----------



## Mentova (Apr 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> It's not just their skin color, haven't you noticed by now that people with different ethnicities act differently...


No, I really haven't and you're fucking racist if you think that.

And you spelled ethnicity wrong.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, I really haven't and you're fucking racist if you think that.
> 
> And you spelled ethnicity wrong.



Fine, I'm fucking racist. Now go to town and troll me I don't care. Just cause you and I are different doesn't mean shit to me. Also, fuck spelling, it's for smart people who nitpick at everything.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Fine, I'm fucking racist. Now go to town and troll me I don't care. Just cause you and I are different doesn't mean shit to me. Also, fuck spelling, it's for smart people who nitpick at everything.


I'm not trolling you. You're just racist.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not trolling you. You're just racist.



Wow....I expected you of all people to do so. Also, I already know that tyvm.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> It's not just their skin color, haven't you noticed by now that people with different ethnicities act differently...


 i agree with you scotty.  they do act differently then other ethnic groups.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i agree with you scotty.  they do act differently then other ethnic groups.



Well from what I could tell from your posts you're a retarded redneck anyways.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 10, 2010)

Anyways, forget all this junk, back on topic. I now have a raising suspicion that some of my friends are actually furries who haven't found the fandom yet...not sure how to bring it up with them though. (Did I already post this, I think I did....)


----------



## Mentova (Apr 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Anyways, forget all this junk, back on topic. I now have a raising suspicion that some of my friends are actually furries who haven't found the fandom yet...not sure how to bring it up with them though. (Did I already post this, I think I did....)


I doubt that they are. For some reason furries like claiming random people are furries, like in the "IZ X CELEBERTEEEE A FURRY!?!?" threads.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I doubt that they are. For some reason furries like claiming random people are furries, like in the "IZ X CELEBERTEEEE A FURRY!?!?" threads.


 OMG MEGAN FOX IS A FURRY! SHES OBVIOUSLY A FOX!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 10, 2010)

Well they all believe in more spiritual stuff (ugh, they're already over the deep end) thinking they have a animal identity...Not sure they found out there are others and I laugh at the day they lose their sanity  meet the fandom.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well they all believe in more spiritual stuff (ugh, they're already over the deep end) thinking they have a animal identity...Not sure they found out there are others and I laugh at the day they lose their sanity  meet the fandom.


 please do them a kindness and kill them before they learn what otherkin is.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> OMG MEGAN FOX IS A FURRY! SHES OBVIOUSLY A FOX!




That's not even funny. Megan fox is a horrible actor, and she's not that hot. Makeup is fucking magic, srs.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 10, 2010)

8-bit said:


> That's not even funny. Megan fox is a horrible actor, and she's not that hot. Makeup is fucking magic, srs.


I'd do her.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'd do her.



Even a flaming furfag such as myself would do her lol.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 10, 2010)

8-bit said:


> That's not even funny. Megan fox is a horrible actor, and she's not that hot. Makeup is fucking magic, srs.


Transformers 2.  /end



Heckler & Koch said:


> I'd do her.


i would too. 



Scotty1700 said:


> Even a flaming furfag such as myself would do her lol.


 See? even the gay guy would do megan fox!


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'd do her.






Scotty1700 said:


> Even a flaming furfag such as myself would do her lol.



Wow, I used to think *I* had low standards. FAF has proven me wrong.

Jennifer's Body made me lose ALL respect for her.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 10, 2010)

Heckler stop being racist you are making some people very uncomfortable


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 10, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Heckler stop being racist you are making some people very uncomfortable



Why must people continue to bring such things up today >.>


----------



## Usarise (Apr 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Why must people continue to bring such things up today >.>


 well we could complain about some other things about you scotty....
lets choose one! 
A. Furry
B. Gay
C. Fox
D. White


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Why must people continue to bring such things up today >.>



They're NEVER GONNA GIVE YOU UP



Usarise said:


> well we could complain about some other things about you scotty....
> lets choose one!
> A. Furry
> B. Gay
> ...




HEY DAS RACIST


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 10, 2010)

OH snap, Rick Astley's white too! Racism, awww!


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> OH snap, Rick Astley's white too! Racism, awww!




:3


----------



## Usarise (Apr 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> OH snap, Rick Astley's white too! Racism, awww!


 RICK ASTLEY DOESNT HAVE A RACE.  HE'S AWESOME THAT WAY


----------



## RoqsWolf (Apr 10, 2010)

No fur friends IRL but I've got some close ties with people online


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 10, 2010)

rick astley may never give up but he is old news trololo is the new douchbag 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwGFalTRHDA&feature=related


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 10, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> rick astley may never give up but he is old news trololo is the new douchbag
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwGFalTRHDA&feature=related




Rick is better.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 10, 2010)

I still laugh at it every time :3


----------



## Seriman (Apr 10, 2010)

That song is stuck in my head.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 10, 2010)

My dick is stuck in my head.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> My dick is stuck in my head.



You should get that checked out....hehe now you're a dickhead xD


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 10, 2010)

ya you failed. dickhead lol


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> My dick is stuck in my head.



Oh murr :3c


----------



## Mentova (Apr 10, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Oh murr :3c


Wanna yiff? You can vore me.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wanna yiff? You can vore me.





unfunfunfunfunfunfunfcums omnomnomnomnomdigestsyoushitsyououtwalksaway


----------



## Teco (Apr 10, 2010)

Im seriously confused why I dont have more furfag friends. 
I haven't even gotten hit on by a gay yet, at all, ever.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> It's not just their skin color, haven't you noticed by now that people with different ethnicities act differently...



Scotty... son, I am disappoint. Haven't you noticed by now that the world would be a boring place if we lived in a homogeneous society, and that everybody "acts differently" from one another based on the culture and the dominant hegemony of their respective environments? By your logic, you should be discriminatory towards anyone who didn't grow up under the same household, have the same life experiences, or share exactly the same opinions as you do because they "act differently."


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 10, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Scotty... son, I am disappoint. Haven't you noticed by now that the world would be a boring place if we lived in a homogeneous society, and that everybody "acts differently" from one another based on the culture and the dominant hegemony of their respective environments? By your logic, you should be discriminatory towards anyone who didn't grow up under the same household, have the same life experiences, or share exactly the same opinions as you do because they "act differently."



God lord not this junk again. I wasn't saying I hate people who act differently, I was just pointing out to HK that there is a level of difference among different ethnicities.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 10, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Scotty... son, I am disappoint. Haven't you noticed by now that the world would be a boring place if we lived in a homogeneous society, and that everybody "acts differently" from one another based on the culture and the dominant hegemony of their respective environments? By your logic, you should be discriminatory towards anyone who didn't grow up under the same household, have the same life experiences, or share exactly the same opinions as you do because they "act differently."


This. Scotty please study this, though this does bring up the "nature vs nurture" debate.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 10, 2010)

Whatever, now I apparently hate everyone...


----------



## Mentova (Apr 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Whatever, now I apparently hate everyone...


No you need to realize that you're going off stereotypes and black people are not prone to being more violent because they are black.


----------



## Browder (Apr 10, 2010)

Scotty, Fuzzy, and anyone else  stop this now. I don't approve of Scotty's views but he's already been chewed out to hell in another thread. Find a better way to derail the topic.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> God lord not this junk again. I wasn't saying I hate people who act differently, I was just pointing out to HK that there is a level of difference among different ethnicities.



Of course there are, and those differences should be celebrated and shared, not treated as obstacles to overcome or fear.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 10, 2010)

Browder said:


> Scotty, Fuzzy, and anyone else  stop this now. I don't approve of Scotty's views but he's already been chewed out to hell in another thread. Find a better way to derail the topic.



Scotty takes a lot of crap. I am starting to think he likes the abuse.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 10, 2010)

Ugh I already talked to Ratte about it, she told me to open my mind and whatnot and heck, I can't picture an african american who's remotely like me, now that's not a bad thing but I mean, seeing is believing and every black person I know is more than capable of gutting me on the spot given a good reason. I just don't know of many blacks that I don't fear, I always watch the movies where they're either gangbangers or somethin' of the sort but I mean there could be hundreds of thousands of decent blacks in the world but I'd generalize them all as the same as again, seeing is believing.

@Haxx, I like the abuse just as much as a dog likes getting his snout rubbed in his shit after he goes to the bathroom on the carpet....yeah, people just flame me cause I annoy them I guess.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 10, 2010)

balls


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 10, 2010)

i see anything wrong or that different about blacks but i am racist i guess cause i hate the fact that asians are comeing to canada and bringing their problems with them.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Ugh I already talked to Ratte about it, she told me to open my mind and whatnot and heck, I can't picture an african american who's remotely like me, now that's not a bad thing but I mean, seeing is believing and every black person I know is more than capable of gutting me on the spot given a good reason. I just don't know of many blacks that I don't fear, I always watch the movies where they're either gangbangers or somethin' of the sort but I mean there could be hundreds of thousands of decent blacks in the world but I'd generalize them all as the same as again, seeing is believing.



I know a black guy who is whiter than me. He would probably join the KKK sooner than me too.


----------



## Browder (Apr 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Ugh I already talked to Ratte about it, she told me to open my mind and whatnot and heck, I can't picture an african american who's remotely like me, now that's not a bad thing but I mean, seeing is believing and every black person I know is more than capable of gutting me on the spot given a good reason. I just don't know of many blacks that I don't fear, I always watch the movies where they're either gangbangers or somethin' of the sort but I mean there could be hundreds of thousands of decent blacks in the world but I'd generalize them all as the same as again, seeing is believing.



Stop. I'm not argue with you or point out your lack of empathy, I'm going to ask you to stop. You are digging a bigger hole for yourself.

Let me get the topic back on track. Furry Friends? I believe I made one this morning.


----------



## Teco (Apr 10, 2010)

when the fuck did this become about black guys. 

This topic is now about how awesome I am. :V
...or you know, other things.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 10, 2010)

Teco said:


> when the fuck did this become about black guys.
> 
> This topic is now about how awesome I am. :V
> ...or you know, other things.



Dumb people can't drop the topic, I'm just "defending" myself. But yeah, you're awesome to the 10th power xD


----------



## Mentova (Apr 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Dumb people can't drop the topic, I'm just "defending" myself. But yeah, you're awesome to the 10th power xD


I can't decide if I should keep it going or not....

RACISM.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 10, 2010)

i think im more awsome i can do a backflip :3


----------



## CFox (Apr 10, 2010)

Browder said:


> Let me get the topic back on track. Furry Friends? I believe I made one this morning.



:3



Rachrix said:


> i think im more awsome i can do a backflip :3



Wait, I need this on video! I must SEE THIS!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 10, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> i think im more awsome i can do a backflip :3



I can't v_v

Ugh, you can haz interwebs and cookies.


----------



## Teco (Apr 10, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> i think im more awsome i can do a backflip :3


 
...so? I do double pits to chesties.


----------



## Willow (Apr 10, 2010)

Racism. It exists. Everyone get over it


----------



## Browder (Apr 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Racism. It exists. Everyone get over it



We were until you posted.

And I can't do a backflip for shit. I can however do a diving forwards role, a La Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Teco (Apr 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Racism. It exists. Everyone get over it


 THIS ISNT ABOUT THAT ANYMORE WILLOW. >:U
ITS ABOUT HOW FUCKING AWESOME I AM. NOW GET IN YOUR CORNER.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 10, 2010)

Browder said:


> I can't do a backflip for shit. I can however do a diving forwards role, a La Kingdom Hearts.



sweet i have been doing those cause i want to gap two buldings with one



Teco said:


> THIS ISNT ABOUT THAT ANYMORE WILLOW. >:U
> ITS ABOUT HOW FUCKING AWESOME I AM. NOW GET IN YOUR CORNER.



what has nylak told you about trying to make willow cry, *pats Willow*


----------



## Willow (Apr 10, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> sweet i have been doing those cause i want to gap two buldings with one
> 
> 
> 
> what has nylak told you about trying to make willow cry, *pats Willow*


Sorry I showed up late for that, I am disappoint


----------



## CFox (Apr 10, 2010)

Teco said:


> THIS ISNT ABOUT THAT ANYMORE WILLOW. >:U
> ITS ABOUT HOW FUCKING AWESOME I AM. NOW GET IN YOUR CORNER.



Can I haz yur signature! I'ma' big fan! Your early work is great!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 11, 2010)

Jesus fuck this thread is still going.


----------



## Browder (Apr 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Jesus fuck this thread is still going.



It was pretty dead until you posted. Look at time stamps and not just which threads have been active since you left.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 11, 2010)

Browder said:


> It was pretty dead until you posted. Look at time stamps and not just which threads have been active since you left.


It was still on the first page though.

So let's keep it goin'.


----------



## Browder (Apr 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It was still on the first page though.
> 
> So let's keep it goin'.



I thought you didn't want it to live? You confuse me sometimes.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

I *accidentally *(and I can't stress that enough) turned the majority of my friends into furries/scalies...Oops.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 11, 2010)

I have a couple from irl, I don't see them much anymore though.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 11, 2010)

Browder said:


> I thought you didn't want it to live? You confuse me sometimes.


I never said that :V


Kuro Ryuichi said:


> I *accidentally *(and I can't stress that enough) turned the majority of my friends into furries/scalies...Oops.


You terrible person...


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You terrible person...



I didn't mean to, it was an accident. ;^;


----------



## Mentova (Apr 11, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> I didn't mean to, it was an accident. ;^;


HOW DID YOU DO THAT?!! YOU CAN'T ACCIDENTALLY DO SOMETHING THAT EVIL!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> HOW DID YOU DO THAT?!! YOU CAN'T ACCIDENTALLY DO SOMETHING THAT EVIL!



They shouldn't have been snooping through my "art" binder.  >:C


They did it to themselves...


----------



## Mentova (Apr 11, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> They shouldn't have been snooping through my "art" binder.  >:C
> 
> 
> They did it to themselves...


Let me guess.

By "art" you mean "porn"?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Let me guess.
> 
> By "art" you mean "porn"?



...yeah...


----------



## Mentova (Apr 11, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> ...yeah...


For shame...


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> For shame...



At least it was well drawn unlike most of the crayon scribblings you see in the fandom.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 11, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> At least it was well drawn unlike most of the crayon scribblings you see in the fandom.


But still!

This is no excuse! REPENT FOR YOUR SINS!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But still!
> 
> This is no excuse! REPENT FOR YOUR SINS!



Fuck it, I'm goin' to Hell anyway. :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 11, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Fuck it, I'm goin' to Hell anyway. :V


Wanna yiff?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wanna yiff?



:lol: 


Oh, you were serious?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 11, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> :lol:
> 
> 
> Oh, you were serious?


of course


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> of course



>.>


----------



## Aleu (Apr 11, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> I *accidentally *(and I can't stress that enough) turned the majority of my friends into furries/scalies...Oops.



I do it too, you ain't alone


----------



## Seriman (Apr 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> HOW DID YOU DO THAT?!! YOU CAN'T ACCIDENTALLY DO SOMETHING THAT EVIL!


I did... I turned 1 friend who was only a /b/tard (inb4 rules 1&2), into a full fledged furry... I also have a friend who is over at my house every day, who is starting to like furry art (and yes, I mean yiff), and he's even considered making a dragon fursona because he loved "How to Train Your Dragon" a lot.


----------



## Browder (Apr 11, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I did... I turned 1 friend who was only a /b/tard (inb4 rules 1&2), into a full fledged furry... I also have a friend who is over at my house every day, who is starting to like furry art (and yes, I mean yiff), and he's even considered making a dragon fursona because he loved "How to Train Your Dragon" a lot.



You show your porn to your friends?


----------



## Seriman (Apr 11, 2010)

Browder said:


> You show your porn to your friends?


NO. He was curious about what I was doing on the computer for hours on end, so I showed him FA, and he found it himself. :V

EDIT: After that, I did show him the ones i found interesting, and he didn't mind.


----------



## Browder (Apr 11, 2010)

Seriman said:


> EDIT: After that, I did show him the ones i found interesting, and he didn't mind.



Heh. Twenty bucks you end up sleeping with him.

:3


----------



## Seriman (Apr 11, 2010)

Browder said:


> Heh. Twenty bucks says you end up sleeping with him.
> 
> :3


... I am glad to say I've never thought of him that way. Until you posted that, that is. ._.

Hm... You know? I don't know how much I would mind that... *oh shit, beats himself with a spoon for thinking of his friends that way*

E: A spoon was all I had in reach. >_>


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm the same way, I'm not at all attacted to my friends, I see them as brothers in a way and even if they were all flamers, I wouldn't make a move on any of them.

Horray for excessive comma usage.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 11, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I do it too, you ain't alone


 
Oh SHI...ITS MEDUSA!


----------



## Browder (Apr 11, 2010)

Seriman said:


> ... I am glad to say I've never thought of him that way. Until you posted that, that is. ._.
> 
> Hm... You know? I don't know how much I would mind that... *oh shit, beats himself with a spoon for thinking of his friends that way*
> 
> E: A spoon was all I had in reach. >_>



Yesssss. Go! Fly my pretty, fly! Seduce the Boy-Toy! I needs me some twenty bucks!

...Also? Use protection.:grin:


----------



## Seriman (Apr 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm the same way, I'm not at all attacted to my friends, I see them as brothers in a way and even if they were all flamers, I wouldn't make a move on any of them.
> 
> Horray for excessive comma usage.


Yeah. (Well, almost yeah.)   :/


----------



## Browder (Apr 11, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Yeah. (Well, almost yeah.)   :/



And just think of all your other attractive friends you can convert to furryism. They say friends make the best lovers after all! Especially if they're hot...Yes I'm doing this on purpose. You won't be able to get it out of your head anyway.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 11, 2010)

Browder said:


> Yesssss. Go! Fly my pretty, fly! Seduce the Boy-Toy! I needs me some twenty bucks!
> 
> ...Also? *Use protection*.:grin:


I DID have some, but somebody fucking stole it... And I'm too young to go and buy more.



Browder said:


> And just think of all your other attractive friends you can convert to furryism. They say friends make the best lovers after all! Especially if they're hot...Yes I'm doing this on purpose. You won't be able to get it out of your head anyway.


The "attractive" one is already a full furry. He was before I met him.  He is also gay.

 And yes, it's working. >_>


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 11, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I DID have some, but somebody fucking stole it... And I'm too young to go and buy more.
> 
> 
> The "attractive" one is already a full furry. He was before I met him.  He is also gay.
> ...



You're not too young to buy protection. Sure it may be embarrassing but they'll most certainly sell you some. Hell, it was sorta creepy cause I went to this one gas-station and there was a vending machine that was selling condoms on the wall of the mens room....


----------



## Browder (Apr 11, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I DID have some, but somebody fucking stole it... And I'm too young to go and buy more.
> 
> 
> The "attractive" one is already a full furry. He was before I met him.  He is also gay.
> ...




There is no age limit on condom purchase.

Also, why not invite your two friends over? Show them some artwork. It'll be nice. :grin:


----------



## Seriman (Apr 11, 2010)

Browder said:


> There is no age limit on condom purchase.
> 
> Also, why not invite your two friends over? Show them some artwork. It'll be nice. :grin:


It would still be awkward. I am good friends with the clerks and owner of the closest place I know sells them...

Not gonna happen, I only met the guy last week! It might be nice, but It's unlikely that it'll happen.

I am going to bed now, I have school tomorrow. 

Goodbye


----------



## Browder (Apr 11, 2010)

Seriman said:


> It would still be awkward. I am good friends with the clerks and owner of the closest place I know sells them...
> 
> Not gonna happen, I only met the guy last week! It might be nice, but It's unlikely that it'll happen.
> 
> ...



Hey don't walk away! Just act like you don't care, it's not that hard. And you know you want to anyway...


----------



## Aleu (Apr 11, 2010)

Seriman said:


> ... I am glad to say I've never thought of him that way. Until you posted that, that is. ._.
> 
> Hm... You know? I don't know how much I would mind that... *oh shit, beats himself with a spoon for thinking of his friends that way*
> 
> E: A spoon was all I had in reach. >_>



this guy may help :V



south syde dobe said:


> Oh SHI...ITS MEDUSA!



hello there :3c


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 11, 2010)

Seriman said:


> It would still be awkward. I am good friends with the clerks and owner of the closest place I know sells them...
> 
> Not gonna happen, I only met the guy last week! It might be nice, but It's unlikely that it'll happen.
> 
> ...




Bummer, oh well. Have a good night


----------



## Browder (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey Seriman, I see you lurking. Think about it. It's not hard to go into a store and ask for condoms. Especially if you know the guy. He'd probably be proud of you. It's something you need so just get it and have no regrets. And you know you want to try it with your friends to. It even sounds like they might be open to it! Bite the Apple of Salvation man!


----------



## Seriman (Apr 11, 2010)

Browder said:


> Hey don't walk away! Just act like you don't care, it's not that hard. And you know you want to anyway...


I do care, I just need to go to bed... I'll happily continue this after school tomorrow, but it's 10, and I have trouble getting up as it is...    ._.

10 bucks says I have a "happy" dream tonight... >_>



Scotty1700 said:


> Bummer, oh well. Have a good night


Thanks


----------



## Seriman (Apr 11, 2010)

Browder said:


> Hey Seriman, I see you lurking. Think about it. It's not hard to go into a store and ask for condoms. Especially if you know the guy. He'd probably be proud of you. It's something you need so just get it and have no regrets. And you know you want to try it with your friends to. It even sounds like they might be open to it! Bite the Apple of Salvation man!


I wasn't lurking, I was replying while watching a YT video...

And I am too shy to even tell my own parents I'm a furry, where the hell would I get the balls to buy condoms?

 Even though I may want it, I'll most likely never ask. It's just my nature.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 11, 2010)

It's nothing to be embarrassed about; more young guys really need to go out and get some condoms anyway, just to be prepared. Don't forget the lube too, it's important.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> It's nothing to be embarrassed about; more young guys really need to go out and get some condoms anyway, just to be prepared. Don't forget the lube too, it's important.



Yeah, butt-secks without lube is always a pain in the ass. 
Bu-dum, TSH!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 11, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> It's nothing to be embarrassed about; more young guys really need to go out and get some condoms anyway, just to be prepared. Don't forget the lube too, it's important.



Words of wisdom.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 11, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Yeah, butt-secks without lube is always a pain in the ass.
> Bu-dum, TSH!



No no, you're supposed to do it David Caruso style with the sunglasses...

YEEEEEEEEAAAAAAHHHH!!!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> No no, you're supposed to do it David Caruso style with the sunglasses...
> 
> YEEEEEEEEAAAAAAHHHH!!!



But what else am I supposed to do with this drumkit?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 11, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> But what else am I supposed to do with this drumkit?



Improvise with the drumsticks hehe. Don't forget the lube..


----------



## CFox (Apr 11, 2010)

Browder said:


> Hey Seriman, I see you lurking. Think about it. It's not hard to go into a store and ask for condoms. Especially if you know the guy. He'd probably be proud of you. It's something you need so just get it and have no regrets. And you know you want to try it with your friends to. It even sounds like they might be open to it! Bite the Apple of Salvation man!



You reeeaaally want him to get laid.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Improvise with the drumsticks hehe. Don't forget the lube..



B-b-b-but, the splinters... ;^;


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 11, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> B-b-b-but, the splinters... ;^;



>.> Slip a condom over them


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> >.> Slip a condom over them



But why use drumsticks in the first place, when I can use cawk?


----------



## Aleu (Apr 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Improvise with the drumsticks hehe. Don't forget the lube..



not THAT wood Scotty.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 11, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> But why use drumsticks in the first place, when I can use cawk?



Good luck with that 



AleutheWolf said:


> not THAT wood Scotty.



Ugh, fine >.>


----------



## Browder (Apr 11, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> You reeeaaally want him to get laid.



No, I reeeeeaaaly want him to be uncomfortable around his friends. For the lulz.


----------



## Teco (Apr 11, 2010)

What the fuck did I walk into.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

Teco said:


> What the fuck did I walk into.



Just back away slowly, and show no fear. They can smell it...


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Good luck with that



I'll be single forever. T.T


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> >.> Slip a condom over them



I think drumsticks are probably too skinny for a condom to fit on.  If you're gonna play around with something best make it something wider.


----------



## Browder (Apr 11, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I think drumsticks are probably too skinny for a condom to fit on.  If you're gonna play around with something best make it something wider.



Cucumber?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 11, 2010)

Browder said:


> Cucumber?



Or banana... or dildo.  But even I would be too embarrassed to actually purchase a dildo. :[


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Or banana... or dildo.  But even *I would be too embarrassed to actually purchase a dildo. :[*



Second


----------



## Browder (Apr 11, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Or banana... or dildo.  But even I would be too embarrassed to actually purchase a dildo. :[





Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Second



I've never bought a dildo, ass I want nothing in my ass but I don't see why it would be embarassing to purchase one. The store clerk is never going to see you again, and he expects people to buy it. 

Or maybe I just have no shame. Whatever.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 11, 2010)

I think I am going to be sick...


----------



## Mentova (Apr 11, 2010)

balls of steel


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> balls of steel


http://www.bullsonwallstreet.com/blog/griffins_balls_of_steel.jpg


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> hello there :3c


 
Um hi...ok nice to meet you and its time for me to get to a place you aren't at and I don't want snakes in me >.>


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

You all my buds. Lets hit the bar


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You all my buds. Lets hit the bar


 
I need to stop that, bad things happen when I get drunk ._.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You all my buds. Lets hit the bar



Fuck yeah! titty bar!!!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

You worry too much South. Last time wasn't so bad, you didn't do Heckler. Just a bus full of furry children.

Hell yeah, titty bar!
:3
Invite Zrcalo. She'll join us.


----------



## Icky (Apr 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You all my buds. Lets hit the bar



Ok, cool. 

*thud*

Ow.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You worry too much South. Last time wasn't so bad, you didn't do Heckler. Just a bus full of furry children.
> 
> Hell yeah, titty bar!
> :3
> Invite Zrcalo. She'll join us.


 
You and your slander, that never happened...the only thing I remember is choking some slut cause she was trying to rip me off :\

Also if Zrcalo is going I might pop in for a bit :3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Ok, cool.
> 
> *thud*
> 
> Ow.



Um...you have been drinking without us, haven't you? Sweet. :3



south syde dobe said:


> You and your slander, that never  happened...the only thing I remember is choking some slut cause she was  trying to rip me off :\
> 
> Also if Zrcalo is going I might pop in for a bit :3



Did I mention the bus was full of school boys? Yeah, it was.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Did I mention the bus was full of school boys? Yeah, it was.


 Heh it won't work, you have no proof and I kinda had to sit in jail for a few days for the hooker incident, I got the records to prove it


----------



## Icky (Apr 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Um...you have been drinking without us, haven't you? Sweet. :3


Yeah, I prolly am half-drunk already, if I tried to make an awful joke like that.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> >.> Slip a condom over them


You're comments never fail to disgust me. :3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Heh it won't work, you have no proof and I kinda had to sit in jail for a few days for the hooker incident, I got the records to prove it









You were saying?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You were saying?


 
Pfft its fake and gay :3
Hey did you make that damn pic with Hitler yet btw? :O


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

I saw a furry at the paintball tournament today. Fuck, they're stalking me.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

I will when you admit the truth. Your in denial.

As a friend, I am here to help you overcome your difficulties!

:3


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I will when you admit the truth. Your in denial.
> 
> As a friend, I am here to help you overcome your difficulties!
> 
> :3


 
Your cool but I have no friends here, I'm too much of an asshole to acquire any


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

I miss The Den D=



Did you guys miss me? =3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

Again with the denial! We have lots of work to do buddy


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Your cool but I have no friends here, I'm too much of an asshole to acquire any



*points at self*


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

I thought about using your actual picture to photoshop, South. Haha.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Again with the denial! We have lots of work to do buddy


 
Like building sentries at furry spawn points?
That type of work always makes me feel good <3



Bando37 said:


> *points at self*


 
Hmm you may have a point but your not a furry so your an exception ^^


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey! I ain't furry either asswipe

Build your damn sentries by yourself. Make sure you stand close enough to the spawn point so I can snipe you too.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Hey! I ain't furry either asswipe


 
Oh yea xD


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

Awww, no one misses me D=


Tch, furries are gay...


I am not really a furry either!


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Like building sentries at furry spawn points?
> That type of work always makes me feel good <3
> 
> 
> ...



Build one of those turrets at my paintball tournies. Saw a furry there today. YOU MUST DIE!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Awww, no one misses me D=
> 
> 
> Tch, furries are gay.



Wait, who are you again?

Sorry.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Build one of those turrets at my paintball tournies. Saw a furry there today. YOU MUST DIE!


 
I FALLEN INTO THE PIT...IT *BURNS!!!*


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Awww, no one misses me D=
> 
> 
> Tch, furries are gay...
> ...



4 srs lol? :V

I've been gone awhile, nobody noticed. That's how it goes.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Wait, who are you again?
> 
> Sorry.


 
I can't think of anything good replies lately >.> Really bad ones.

I am, who I am?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> 4 srs lol? :V
> 
> I've been gone awhile, nobody noticed. That's how it goes.


 
I knew you were away but at the same time I wasn't really on the forums much :\


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I FALLEN INTO THE PIT...IT *BURNS!!!*



I has links to YTPs with furry jokes. I can PM you them


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> 4 srs lol? :V
> 
> I've been gone awhile, nobody noticed. That's how it goes.


Lol, I didn't care, I just wanted to try to find a way to squeeze into this thread... Man, I keep thinking of you as not Bando, because of your avy has changed. I keep thinking you're an asian :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> I can't think of anything good replies lately >.> Really bad ones.
> 
> I am, who I am?



Just jerkin' your chain fairy boy.

Go shower with the other football players :3


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I has links to YTPs with furry jokes. I can PM you them


 
Sure but I might have seen a few of them xD
Send me some PMs, I need some humor right now :3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

lets yiff south syde


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Just jerkin' your chain fairy boy.
> 
> Go shower with the other football players :3


 =D Shower time is my favorite! 



Wait, fairy boy? o.=.o Watch it, wrestler! At least I don't grapple with man and grunt as I'm pressing against them, while wearing tight suit.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> lets yiff south syde


Yeah, yiff in hell, bitches.



Double Post? I hope not.... *Clicks post


Edit: Yup, double post.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> =D Shower time is my favorite!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, fairy boy? o.=.o Watch it, wrestler! At least I don't grapple with man and grunt as I'm pressing against them, while wearing tight suit.



Your jealous cause the thought of me rubbing up against a guy in a tight suit is the closet thing you have had to sex.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> lets yiff south syde


 
Thats IMPOSSIBLE!!1!
How does one yiff?
Also your not a fur and I fuck :\
Another thing is that I fuck chicks :V
I'm also hungry as hell...brb going to make me a sammich.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I saw a furry at the paintball tournament today. Fuck, they're stalking me.


Did you have paintball sexytime?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Thats IMPOSSIBLE!!1!
> How does one yiff?
> Also your not a fur and I fuck :\
> Another thing is that I fuck chicks :V
> I'm also hungry as hell...brb going to make me a sammich.



Grab me some chicken too. :3


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Your jealous cause the thought of me rubbing up against a guy in a tight suit is the closet thing you have had to sex.


Nah... 



Shower time ^.=.^ Don't drop the soap, bro! (Straight IRL >.>)


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Did you have paintball sexytime?



Aw hell naw! Just saw him from afar and lol'd. I think i've played with him at my local field before. He had a friend with him, so I guess that proves furries socialize with other people irl.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Aw hell naw! Just saw him from afar and lol'd. I think i've played with him at my local field before. He had a friend with him, so I guess that proves furries socialize with other people irl.


Did you Squadala all over him?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Aw hell naw! Just saw him from afar and lol'd. I think i've played with him at my local field before. He had a friend with him, so I guess that proves furries socialize with other people irl.


 Impossible... My entire life of research is gone to waste! 



*Cries


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Nah...
> 
> 
> 
> Shower time ^.=.^ Don't drop the soap, bro! (Straight IRL >.>)



nowai, gay until proven straight


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> nowai, gay until proven straight


 >.=.> It's not gay if the balls aren't touching


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> >.=.> It's not gay if the balls aren't touching



Yes, on the interwebs.

Your talking about real life, a life that you just admitted to cock juggling!


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Yes, on the interwebs.
> 
> Your talking about real life, a life that you just admitted to cock juggling!


 OH noes D:>

Me truth has been discovered!





Nah, =3 I am confident straight as I am straight as a cucumber.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> OH noes D:>
> 
> Me truth has been discovered!
> 
> ...



http://forums.furaffinity.net/showpost.php?p=1729791&postcount=78


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Grab me some chicken too. :3


 
How dare you assume I have chicken at my house...well I do but thats besides the damn point


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showpost.php?p=1729791&postcount=78


 

Curses, foiled again




But wait! That's the internet >:3 not IRL!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> How dare you assume I have chicken at my house...well I do but thats besides the damn point



Hey! I love chicken too! 

Besides, I was just hoping!


...got any watermelon? :3 one with vodka in it is preferred


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> How dare you assume I have chicken at my house...well I do but thats besides the damn point


Damn, that was cold.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Hey! I love chicken too!
> 
> Besides, I was just hoping!
> 
> ...


 I like peaches, I like them fuzzy, soft, and full of juice <3



>.=.> Southern Style Chicken or Northern Style?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Hey! I love chicken too!
> 
> Besides, I was just hoping!
> 
> ...


 
Hmm I do as well, we can put vodka


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Hmm I do as well, we can put vodka



fuckin' sweet.

ilu ~<3

Party tomorrow night at South Syde's!


----------



## Icky (Apr 12, 2010)

Man, I check other threads for a bit and ignore this one, and when I come back I see that at the top of the page.

I am disappoint.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> fuckin' sweet.
> 
> ilu ~<3
> 
> Party tomorrow night at South Syde's!


 
No you don't and there will not be a party over here :V


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> No you don't and there will not be a party over here :V



Raaaaaaaavvvvveeeee!!!


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Raaaaaaaavvvvveeeee!!!


 Gay


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Raaaaaaaavvvvveeeee!!!


 
HELL NO!
No damn rave parties >.>


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Gay Epic



Fix'd.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Fix'd.


>.=.> What is cool about having depressed emo people dressed in black having rainbows of colors on them?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Fix'd.


You didn't answer me! Did you SQUADALA or NOT? D:


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You didn't answer me! Did you SQUADALA or NOT? D:


Go suck a dick D:< fox. That's all you're good at.


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You didn't answer me! Did you SQUADALA or NOT? D:



Nyet.



Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> >.=.> What is cool about having depressed emo people dressed in black having rainbows of colors on them?



I just like the music. Never been to one. :V


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Go suck a dick D:< fox. That's all you're good at.


And making corrupt cable news channels.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Nyet.
> 
> 
> 
> I just like the music. Never been to one. :V


 =D





Taren Fox said:


> And making corrupt cable news channels.


o.=.o what?


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> And making corrupt cable news channels.



I see what you did there. Heh.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> =D
> 
> 
> 
> o.=.o what?


 
Faux news, the worst place to get news cause they cum on ever fucking thing seriously D:<


----------



## Icky (Apr 12, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> >.=.> What is cool about having depressed emo people dressed in black having rainbows of colors on them?



But ravens are cool! Everybody loves ravens!


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Faux news, the worst place to get news cause they cum on ever fucking thing seriously D:<


x3 Lol, oh yeahhhhhhh, now I get it.


Yay, bukkake news!



Icarus615 said:


> But ravens are cool! Everybody loves ravens!


 
>.=.> Are you trying to refer to "ravens?"


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> But ravens are cool! Everybody loves ravens!


 
I don't see the big appeal to them either :\
Looks pretty stupid to me.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I don't see the big appeal to them either :\
> Looks pretty stupid to me.


Basically a way to scream that you're a big faggot.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

Who the hell said everyone was invited? Those who do know they are invited know.

Besides, watermelon and vodka just doesn't gro....wait.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Who the hell said everyone was invited? Those who do know they are invited know.
> 
> Besides, watermelon and vodka just doesn't gro....wait.


 
Damn it, if there is a party its not at my house though I don't mind parting at your house


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I don't see the big appeal to them either :\
> Looks pretty stupid to me.



I don't want to go to them because drugs and crap.

Music is good, though. At least not the shit remixes you find on YouTube.


----------



## Icky (Apr 12, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> >.=.> Are you trying to refer to "ravens?"



:3c


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Raaaaaaaavvvvveeeee!!!


I didn't know The King raved.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

OKAY FINE. My house.

Fursuiters will be shoot on sight.

After they yiff me. If they are really good they can party too.


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I didn't know The King raved.



You sir have not seen enough YTP. Ganon yiffs, bro


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> *After they yiff me. If they are really good they can party too.*


Sneaky sneaky


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

I never typed that.


----------



## Icky (Apr 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> OKAY FINE. My house.
> 
> Fursuiters will be shoot on sight.
> 
> After they yiff me. If they are really good they can party too.



I wish I didn't c wut u did thar.

WHITE TEXT IS BETTER FOR HIDING STUFF LIKE AN "N" AT THE END OF "RAVE".


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

What? It isn't right to shoot fursuiters?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> You sir have not seen enough YTP. Ganon yiffs, bro


GRATE I'LL GRAB MY STUF


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I didn't know The King raved.


 
Well it seems like he does, also he does alot of drugs too D:

[yt]2L0Ne4mCscQ[/yt]



Bando37 said:


> I don't want to go to them because drugs and crap.
> 
> Music is good, though. At least not the shit remixes you find on YouTube.


 
lol ok ^^


----------



## Icky (Apr 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> What? It isn't right to shoot fursuiters?



No, I encourage shooting fursuiters.

Just not with your dick.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> No, I encourage shooting fursuiters.
> 
> Just not with your dick.


Bukkake =3



BLARGH! BLARGH! BLARGH!


Holy shit, that was gay


Not if they're female =D


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

Where did you read I would shoot them with my penis?


----------



## Icky (Apr 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Where did you read I would shoot them with my penis?



You're a furry. It's implied.

Also when the hell did you get on my friends list you creepy stalker man.



Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Not if they're female =D



Hah. Ahahahah. 

Women on the internet.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Where did you read I would shoot them with my penis?


 Just in case, you didn't clarify how you were going to


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I don't want to go to them because drugs and crap.
> 
> Music is good, though. At least not the shit remixes you find on YouTube.


You don't need to do drugs to go to raves. I've gone to raves before and I've never done drugs.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You don't need to do drugs to go to raves. I've gone to raves before and I've never done drugs.


>.=.> If I had to rave, I would probably have to drug myself to do that


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You don't need to do drugs to go to raves. I've gone to raves before and I've never done drugs.



I'm just trying to avoid them. Inb4prude


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> >.=.> If I had to rave, I would probably have to drug myself to do that


Avoid acid. Shit will fuck you up.


----------



## Icky (Apr 12, 2010)

LOOKIT ME

TWIRLIN MY GLOWSTICKS

OOH COLORS

TWIRL TWIRL INEEDALIFE TWIRL


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

ow gawd thats hot!

lets yiff buddy


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Avoid acid. Shit will fuck you up.


 You had to make me curious :>


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> LOOKIT ME
> 
> TWIRLIN MY GLOWSTICKS
> 
> ...


Cool furry forum post bro.


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> LOOKIT ME
> 
> TWIRLIN MY GLOWSTICKS
> 
> ...



Inb4spin me round joke


----------



## Icky (Apr 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> ow gawd thats hot!
> 
> lets yiff buddy



ooh bby


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Inb4spin me round joke


You should Squadala all over the dance floor.


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You should Squadala all over the dance floor.



Fine.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1eP-jddzBY


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Fine.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1eP-jddzBY


I LOVE YOU.


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I LOVE YOU.



:3c


----------



## luna husky (Apr 12, 2010)

i have at least 7 i know personally and talk to on and off line


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 12, 2010)

none


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2010)

yiff


----------



## Usarise (Apr 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> yiff


:3


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> yiff


u can b my friend


----------



## Nylak (Apr 12, 2010)

HOLY SHIT WHY IS THIS THREAD STILL GOING ON


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2010)

Nylak said:


> HOLY SHIT WHY IS THIS THREAD STILL GOING ON


I HAVE NO BOD DAMN CLUE! D=

Don't lock it =[


----------



## Nylak (Apr 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I HAVE NO BOD DAMN CLUE! D=
> 
> Don't lock it =[


 At this point it almost deserves to be stickied.  o.o  Cause damn.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2010)

Nylak said:


> At this point it almost deserves to be stickied.  o.o  Cause damn.


DO IT!


----------



## Nylak (Apr 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> DO IT!


 No.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2010)

Nylak said:


> No.


=[


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

I have over 9000 furry friends.


----------



## CFox (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I have over 9000 furry friends.



Oh come on! Really?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> Oh come on! Really?


Yup... :3


----------



## Aleu (Apr 12, 2010)

this is the longest H&K thread I've ever seen that isn't locked.

Wait, by furry friends, do I include animals and people I met here?


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I have over 9000 furry friends.



wow, quite the popular guy!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> this is the longest H&K thread I've ever seen that isn't locked.
> 
> Wait, by furry friends, do I include animals and people I met here?


yep.


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

Holy shit 50 pages


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Holy shit 50 pages



it's an h&k post, what else would you expect?


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> it's an h&k post, what else would you expect?



Wait. How do you know about HK threads when you just joined?


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Wait. How do you know about HK threads when you just joined?



hm, i look around.


----------



## DaibaHito (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm a senior in high school, and i just met my first IRL furry, and he's a freshman!!! lol, just thought i'd share.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 12, 2010)

DaibaHito said:


> I'm a senior in high school, and i just met my first IRL furry, and he's a freshman!!! lol, just thought i'd share.



lol, nice to know ^_^


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

DaibaHito said:


> I'm a senior in high school, and i just met my first IRL furry, and he's a freshman!!! lol, just thought i'd share.



Fursecute him. Do it.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 12, 2010)

DaibaHito said:


> I'm a senior in high school, and i just met my first IRL furry, and he's a freshman!!! lol, just thought i'd share.


I'm the opposite. I'm a freshman, and I just met a senior furry. XD 

I also have a junior furry friend, but we're not talking about him right now. :3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2010)

I knew one guy who was a furry in highschool. He was a friend of a friend and we talked about nothing furry related at all, except every once in awhile when we made fun of furries.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Fursecute him. Do it.



lol, nice phrase. i need to use it more often.



Seriman said:


> I'm the opposite. I'm a freshman, and I just met a senior furry. XD
> 
> I also have a junior furry friend, but we're not talking about him right now. :3



hm, kinda ironic if you ask me.



Heckler & Koch said:


> I knew one guy who was a furry in highschool. He was a friend of a friend and we talked about nothing furry related at all, except every once in awhile when we made fun of furries.



hm, that's a little strange, but interesting.


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I knew one guy who was a furry in highschool. He was a friend of a friend and we talked about nothing furry related at all, except every once in awhile when we made fun of furries.



This is pretty much me and my friends. None know I hang out here, but I crack furry jokes all the time.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> This is pretty much me and my friends. None know I hang out here, but I crack furry jokes all the time.



heh, good thing you keep it a secret then. your friends might get a little ticked at you if they knew.


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> heh, good thing you keep it a secret then. your friends might get a little ticked at you if they knew.



Most would be cool with it. The first time my one friend heard about furs and cons, she just said "people have way too much time". No retching or vomiting, that's a good sign. :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> heh, good thing you keep it a secret then. your friends might get a little ticked at you if they knew.


Only one of my friends truly knows, and he doesn't give a shit because I'm not a dumbshit pervert.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Apr 12, 2010)

I have none, because all of the furries in Phoenix are weirdos.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Most would be cool with it. The first time my one friend heard about furs and cons, she just said "people have way too much time". No retching or vomiting, that's a good sign. :V



oh, that's good then. at least your friends accept you for what you like.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Only one of my friends truly knows, and he doesn't give a shit because I'm not a dumbshit pervert.



heh, that's good to hear. most people i know despise furries or don't know a single good thing about furries.



Zaraphayx said:


> I have none, because all of the furries in Phoenix are weirdos.



heh, you'll come to find quite a bit of furries can be a little strange.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> I have none, because all furries are weirdos.


FIX'D. :3


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> FIX'D. :3



heh, true in a way. but in a way all people are a little strange.


----------



## ShayCrunk (Apr 12, 2010)

No, actually my friends have no idea I'm into this.
D;
Well, just getting into it. Always been interested.
​


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 12, 2010)

ShayCrunk said:


> No, actually my friends have no idea I'm into this.
> D;
> Well, just getting into it. Always been interested.
> ​



hm, that sucks...
well, at least you are in a community full of furries! ^_^


----------



## ThisisGabe (Apr 13, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Excuse me, but I need to get pissed off here, WHAT FUCKING OPENNESS AND HONESTY, we're talking about fucking drawings of talking animal people fucking! What kind of openness and honesty is there to talk about in porn?!



I didn't say anything about porn, I was talking about the way I felt around them. 

If you think the fandom is all about drawings of talking animal people fucking, then I can't stop you from believing it, but I can't agree with you or take your argument seriously.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Apr 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Look at a mirror.



durr, hello? By definition furries are humans who have an interest in anthropomorphs?

What's your point? That I wouldn't yiff myself? x3 ..


----------



## Atrak (Apr 13, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> oh, that's good then. at least your friends accept you for what you like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Aslekel said:


> heh, true in a way. but in a way all people are a little strange.



Heh.



ThisisGabe said:


> durr, hello? By definition furries are humans who have an interest in anthropomorphs?
> 
> What's your point? That I wouldn't yiff myself? x3 ..



You would if you were your fursona.


----------



## airfurce (Apr 13, 2010)

still new to the fandom, so no furry friends.  Poor me.  (perhaps i should move this to the bawww thread)


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 13, 2010)

I know one person who is a furry, never told him I am one though..
Because then he would talk to me, and I don't want that, He's creepy as fuck.


----------



## Boki-chan (Apr 13, 2010)

Half of my friends are furries. Most of them I met in high school. They were the ones that got me into this fandom :3 But we hardly even talk about furry related stuff. What keeps all of my friends together is anime talk xD


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 13, 2010)

All but maybe two of my friends are furries.


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 13, 2010)

How can you people have so many furry friends?
I wish I had non-creepy furry friends..


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

Furry is not so populair where I live .. If someone I know would be a furry then he/she is being it secretly ..
Noone who knows me in reallife, knows I'm a furry though ..


----------



## Chmat (Apr 13, 2010)

I would be suprised if someone I've ever knew or will know even know what a furry is! As for Lynx, furry is something private and secret here in sweden. 

(Warning! Huge stereotype incoming!)
I think that here in europe furry isn't something you want anyone else to know about you.


----------



## zakova (Apr 13, 2010)

i live in va, so i found 4 furries including myself(and are friends with all) and only have two friends on FA so far only one tiger excluding myself


----------



## zakova (Apr 13, 2010)

airfurce said:


> still new to the fandom, so no furry friends.  Poor me.  (perhaps i should move this to the bawww thread)



ill be friends with u if u want ;3


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

airfurce said:


> still new to the fandom, so no furry friends.  Poor me.  (perhaps i should move this to the bawww thread)



you could add me if you wish.



zakova said:


> ill be friends with u if u want ;3



i'll be friends with just about anyone that asks.


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

who ever needs a friend (not homosexual) can have my friendship :3


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> who ever needs a friend (not homosexual) can have my friendship :3



heh, kinda funny how you put non homosexual. you seem quite nice though ^_^


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

*wag tail* I have actually 2 furry friends now


----------



## Mentova (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> *wag tail* I have actually 2 furry friends now


nuh uh


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> nuh uh



Sure showed him... :V


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> *wag tail* I have actually 2 furry friends now



nice, hope it keeps going for you :3



Heckler & Koch said:


> nuh uh



yuh huh.


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

yuh huh lol


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> yuh huh lol



jinx!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> yuh huh lol


nuh uh liar


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> nuh uh liar



yuh huh honest guy.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I was curious to ask, cause I don't.


*Not too many like a hand full.*


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *Not too many like a hand full.*



lol, that sucks.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 13, 2010)

i has no furry friends. ;^;   i has otaku friends though ^_^


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i has no furry friends. ;^;   i has otaku friends though ^_^



i'm a furry, i could be your friend if you like ^_^


----------



## Usarise (Apr 13, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> i'm a furry, i could be your friend if you like ^_^


 hooray! ^-^
too bad i meant IRL....


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

I know furry people in Holland form TV because of stupid channels which haz interviewed some furries. (like 'hahah ur furry! kookoo! nuts!')
But they walked in their fursona fursuits through Amsterdam (if you know that famous city)
That was cool, I would like to be friends with those people..


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Usarise said:


> hooray! ^-^
> too bad i meant IRL....



yay!
oh, sorry about that. at least in know how you feel...



Lynxx said:


> I know furry people in Holland form TV because of stupid channels which haz interviewed some furries. (like 'hahah ur furry! kookoo! nuts!')
> But they walked in their fursona fursuits through Amsterdam (if you know that famous city)
> That was cool, I would like to be friends with those people..



lol, me too, they seem pretty cool.


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

'pretty cool'? you mean SUPER KEWL


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> 'pretty cool'? you mean SUPER KEWL



MEGA KEWL!


----------



## Usarise (Apr 13, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> MEGA KEWL!


UBER KOOL!
in fact... so cool that its worthy of the Kool Kids Klub!


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

ok I could say something like "ULTRA KEWL >_<!"
but you have to agree, this is nonsence


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Usarise said:


> UBER KOOL!
> in fact... so cool that its worthy of the Kool Kids Klub!



yes, indeed it is.



Lynxx said:


> ok I could say something like "ULTRA KEWL >_<!"
> but you have to agree, this is nonsence



hehe, sure is.
btw, ULTIMA KEWL


----------



## Usarise (Apr 13, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> hehe, sure is.
> btw, ULTIMA KEWL


 chuck norris.  I win.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Usarise said:


> chuck norris.  I win.



chuck norris's mom, i win


----------



## Usarise (Apr 13, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> chuck norris's mom, i win


 chuck norris's penis.  I win again.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Usarise said:


> chuck norris's penis.  I win again.



chuck norris's grandmother, i win...again.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 13, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> lol, that sucks.


*Yep, we can be friends if you want ^_^*


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

chuck norris's fursona, who's the winner now?


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *Yep, we can be friends if you want ^_^*



sure, i am always looking for new friends ^_^


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> chuck norris's fursona, who's the winner now?



still me.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 13, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> chuck norris's fursona, who's the winner now?


Chuck doesn't have a fursona, Fursonas make Chuck alter-egos.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Chuck doesn't have a fursona, Fursonas make Chuck alter-egos.



lol, that was an ownage moment.


----------



## MrKovu (Apr 13, 2010)

I have a few, but one like one of them is a true fur.


----------



## Dasaki (Apr 14, 2010)

I have one friend, period. Before I told him I was furry he had never even heard of us. So no, I have no furry friends. Just the people I put up with here, though I like some much more than others =3.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 14, 2010)

yes.

just look around.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 14, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> yes.
> 
> just look around.



*Hugz* You're my bestest friend!


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Hugz* You're my bestest friend!



:3 d'awwww *hugs* YOU ONE OF MY BEZTEST FWIENDS!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 14, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> :3 d'awwww *hugs* YOU ONE OF MY BEZTEST FWIENDS!



xD I feel wuved <33333


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> xD I feel wuved <33333



awe...i wanna feel wuved v_v


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 14, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> awe...i wanna feel wuved v_v


And this is why yiff exists.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 14, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> awe...i wanna feel wuved v_v



*Nose-nose* You should <3


----------



## Chmat (Apr 14, 2010)

Guys! Guys! Calm down! Go to a yiff-thread or better yet, enter a chattroom together!

Edit:
or EVEN better: Visit the other IRL! Then you can truly feel wuved


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Nose-nose* You should <3



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFU-



Why must I see this!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 14, 2010)

Get off my back you crazy swedens...oh, and haxx.  >.>


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 14, 2010)

It is okay. I am keeping my distance. Dun wan tha dry cum on yo fur to touch me!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> It is okay. I am keeping my distance. Dun wan tha dry cum on yo fur to touch me!



Oh that....sorry, I can get a bit outta hand (or should I say paw )


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 14, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> And this is why yiff exists.



lol, somewhat true.



Scotty1700 said:


> *Nose-nose* You should <3



yay! i feel wuved now ^_^



HAXX said:


> It is okay. I am keeping my distance. Dun wan tha dry cum on yo fur to touch me!



lol, ew.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 14, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> lol, ew.



AND YOU JUST GOT NOSEDEDED



Scotty1700 said:


> Oh that....sorry, I can get a bit outta hand  (or should I say paw )



ow gawd you said paw yiffyiffyiff


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Get off my back you crazy swedens...oh, and haxx.  >.>



Sweden shall rise, we will be the new America, you'll see.
Then we'll be on EVERYONES BACK!
Crazier then ever!

lol, not really.
We'll be the new middle east in a couple of years.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> AND YOU JUST GOT NOSEDEDED
> 
> 
> 
> ow gawd you said paw yiffyiffyiff



*Shakes your paw w/ mine*

That's the hand I "Paw" with


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> AND YOU JUST GOT NOSEDEDED
> 
> 
> 
> ow gawd you said paw yiffyiffyiff



lol, there is a huge difference between nosed and cum.



BroadSmak said:


> Sweden shall rise, we will be the new America, you'll see.
> 
> lol, not really.
> We'll be the new middle east in a couple of years.



no! i love sweden! don't let it happen!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 14, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> lol, there is a huge difference between nosed and cum.



But if he is covered in cum...pounced in on you and nose'in you..


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> But if he is covered in cum...pounced in on you and nose'in you..



okay, you got me there. so, touche'


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 14, 2010)

xD I apparently bathe in cum.....yeah.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> xD I apparently bathe in cum.....yeah.



it's okay, we don't hate you. now go take a normal shower.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 14, 2010)

What fox isn't covered in cum???


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> What fox isn't covered in cum???



the pure ones, until they are raped by a pack of wolves.


----------



## Chmat (Apr 14, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> the pure ones, until they are raped by a pack of wolves.



0.o Me? On him? nty!

Oh, where are the girls at when you need them?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 14, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> the pure ones, until they are raped by a pack of wolves.



That is how Scottys' are born. Pure and normal until you furfags come along and rape him. Now he suffers a disorder.

Poor Scotty.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 14, 2010)

Chmat said:


> 0.o Me? On him? nty!
> 
> Oh, where are the girls at when you need them?



lol, at the mall.



HAXX said:


> That is how Scottys' are born. Pure and normal until you furfags come along and rape him. Now he suffers a disorder.
> 
> Poor Scotty.



heh, it's not rape if you want it.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> That is how Scottys' are born. Pure and normal until you furfags come along and rape him. Now he suffers a disorder.
> 
> Poor Scotty.



What's wrong with being me? Awww, I love you guys for your concern though :3

*Yiffyiffyiff*.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> What's wrong with being me? Awww, I love you guys for your concern though :3
> 
> *Yiffyiffyiff*.



nothing is wrong with you. we love you just the way you are ^_^


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 14, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> nothing is wrong with you. we love you just the way you are ^_^



D'awww, tanks <3


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> D'awww, tanks <3



no problem buddy


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 14, 2010)

I think the world needs more Scottys.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 14, 2010)

yiff


----------



## Chmat (Apr 14, 2010)

Being straight (for now atleast. "We'll see about that in a year!") i have lots of disturbing pictures in my head now. Do any1 know a good shrink?

Edit: Im not homophobic, I just don't want to watch two men doing it, or even think about it... but I'll guess that will change being here at FAF. ("Oh, yes it will!")


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 14, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I think the world needs more Scottys.



Yay to more closet fags!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> yiff



Hey you're a phony, a great big phony! Quit trying to imitate H&K >.>

Oops, double post...


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 14, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I think the world needs more Scottys.



i agree



HAXX said:


> yiff



yiff x2



Chmat said:


> Being straight (for now atleast. "We'll see about that in a year!") i have lots of disturbing pictures in my head now. Do any1 know a good shrink?



lol, you get used to the pictures (or learn to not picture it, like i do).


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 14, 2010)

but randomly say yiff incites yiff. i am waiting.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> but randomly say yiff incites yiff. i am waiting.



okay... *bends over*


----------



## Usarise (Apr 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> but randomly say yiff incites yiff. i am waiting.


 murr~ :3


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> murr~ :3



do you want some too?


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 14, 2010)

not hateing but did this thread get a little close, and homosexual


----------



## Usarise (Apr 14, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> do you want some too?


NO! your male! >.>
*hands a knife*
fix it and we'll talk :3


----------



## Browder (Apr 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> NO! your male! >.>
> *hands a knife*
> fix it and we'll talk :3



I'd quote this but it's too out of context. Seriously Usarise, Lol.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 14, 2010)

Browder said:


> I'd quote this but it's too out of context. Seriously Usarise, Lol.


 lol?  i was srs tho.... 0_o


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 14, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> not hateing but did this thread get a little close, and homosexual



lol, i think so.



Usarise said:


> NO! your male! >.>
> *hands a knife*
> fix it and we'll talk :3



lol, easy now. just a joke.
*hands back knife*
now try to cut some roast with that knife, not make yourself a nice cockmeat sandwhich.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 14, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> lol, i think so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Snatches knife and slices Aslekel's penis off*

No more homo for you, chica. Yiff in hell.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> *Snatches knife and slices Aslekel's penis off*
> 
> No more homo for you, chica. Yiff in hell.



*dodges slice and pulls out an invincibility orb* ha! you missed and nothing can hurt me now! and who are you calling a homo? i am straight too, i am only kidding around.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 14, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> *dodges slice and pulls out an invincibility orb* ha! you missed and nothing can hurt me now! and who are you calling a homo?* i am straight too*, i am only kidding around.


not for long :V


----------



## Browder (Apr 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> not for long :V



You're one to talk.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 14, 2010)

Browder said:


> You're one to talk.


lol i have every right as a US citizen to be a hipocrite :V


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> not for long :V



well, i have doom 2 hacks, so this lasts for eternity! mwuhahaha!



Browder said:


> You're one to talk.



lol, burn.


----------



## Browder (Apr 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> lol i have every right as a US citizen to be a hipocrite :V



Oooh, you've got me there. I love our Hypocrite License. Better than the Artistic one any day.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 14, 2010)

Browder said:


> Oooh, you've got me there. I love our Hypocrite License. Better than the Artistic one any day.


 I love America ^_^


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 14, 2010)

Browder said:


> Oooh, you've got me there. I love our Hypocrite License. Better than the Artistic one any day.



lol, both are pretty good.



Usarise said:


> I love America ^_^



i love the country, not the government v_v


----------



## Usarise (Apr 14, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> lol, both are pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> i love the country, not the government v_v


both are good but i want MOAR!

and i love our new socialist regime! dont you?


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 14, 2010)

just thought i would drop in and say go canada


----------



## Usarise (Apr 14, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> just thought i would drop in and say go canada


 GTFO but leave the bacon, syrup, and hockey


----------



## Browder (Apr 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> GTFO but leave the bacon, syrup, and hockey



And Cirque de Soleil. And Montreal. Otherwise GTFO.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 14, 2010)

;^; canada is awsome


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> both are good but i want MOAR!
> 
> and i love our new socialist regime! dont you?


Cool story bro. :3


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> both are good but i want MOAR!
> 
> and i love our new socialist regime! dont you?



um, sure? as long as the regime doesn't take my xbox live like they did to hitler!



Usarise said:


> GTFO but leave the bacon, syrup, and hockey



lol, i love two of the three.


----------



## Browder (Apr 14, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Cool story bro. :3





Aslekel said:


> um, sure? as long as the regime doesn't take my xbox live like they did to hitler!



He's talking about Obama. There, I saved you time.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 14, 2010)

Browder said:


> He's talking about Obama. There, I saved you time.


No way, I totally didn't figure that out.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 14, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> No way, I totally didn't figure that out.


 And you were totally wrong :V


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Apr 15, 2010)

I have a lot of anti-furry friends.

They just found out yesterday, so I'm not sure what the consequences will be...

(Hopefully nothing much.)


----------



## Mentova (Apr 15, 2010)

How is this thread still going.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 15, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How is this thread still going.


 because god himself has blessed this thread.

I still have no furry friends


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 15, 2010)

Alaskan Wolf said:


> I have a lot of anti-furry friends.
> 
> They just found out yesterday, so I'm not sure what the consequences will be...
> 
> (Hopefully nothing much.)



this just happened to me about 10 min ago he googled my psn


----------



## Aleu (Apr 17, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> this just happened to me about 10 min ago he googled my psn



i didn't know i was a furry until someone told me what it was...then I thought "hey...sounds like me"


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 17, 2010)

I met a girl at my school who.... Introduced me to what a furry is.


----------



## Angel AlphaX (Apr 17, 2010)

I just met five furries IRL.  By "met", I mean I knew them vaguely before, but just suspected they were furs because of their art and personalities.  I finally got up the courage to ask and lo and behold!  I have friends^^.  I am the only wolf I know, though.


----------



## Vulpin Greeneye (Apr 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I was curious to ask, cause I don't.


 
I have none *sad face*


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 17, 2010)

Angel AlphaX said:


> I just met five furries IRL.  By "met", I mean I knew them vaguely before, but just suspected they were furs because of their art and personalities.  I finally got up the courage to ask and lo and behold!  I have friends^^.  I am the only wolf I know, though.



now you've met another one because I'm one. =^_^=


----------



## Angel AlphaX (Apr 17, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> now you've met another one because I'm one. =^_^=



yay, I am pleased to meet you!


----------



## Chmat (Apr 17, 2010)

Angel AlphaX said:


> yay, I am pleased to meet you!


Make that two! =)


----------



## Convulsing (Apr 17, 2010)

Just one online. I doubt anyone I know irl is one.


----------



## korychi (Apr 17, 2010)

I've never seen another furry IRL.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 18, 2010)

korychi said:


> I've never seen another furry IRL.



Same 'ere.


----------



## sciencemachine (Apr 18, 2010)

I have a few online, but offline i have around four or so, not much. I'd say five, because i told my freind about it, and he became one. But now he has gotten too into it, and i'm trying to pretend he doesnt exist.


----------



## Bando (Apr 18, 2010)

sciencemachine said:


> I have a few online, but offline i have around four or so, not much. I'd say five, because i told my freind about it, and he became one. But now he has gotten too into it, and i'm trying to pretend he doesnt exist.



Give him a ton of shit about it, or send him here. We'll fix him up or make him ragequit.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 18, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> I met a girl at my school who.... Introduced me to what a furry is.


Sure she was a girl? ;3


----------



## Melo (Apr 18, 2010)

I don't have many on the internet. The few I do have are the ones I've kept in contact with for about 5 years now. I'd rather know a few very well opposed to a lot that I just know.

The only one I've met irl was really cool (and normal and straight, believe it or not). We kept in contact for 4 or 5 years before hanging out for a few days in Cali.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Same 'ere.



i only know like one friend in RL that is somewhat of a furry, but she doesn't talk about it much. then again, i rarely ask.



Taren Fox said:


> Sure she was a girl? ;3



hehe, sick.



Midnight Panics said:


> I don't have many on the internet. The few I do have are the ones I've kept in contact with for about 5 years now. I'd rather know a few very well opposed to a lot that I just know.
> 
> The only one I've met irl was really cool (and normal and straight, believe it or not). We kept in contact for 4 or 5 years before hanging out for a few days in Cali.



hm, i have quite a few, although i only talk to a select hand few. no one ever sends me any pm's or anything. and i wouldn't mind taking the time to get to know you, you seem nice. :3

hm, sounds quite nice and fun. too bad i don't have a serious furry friend in RL.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Apr 18, 2010)

Umm... I don't know. I COULD have furry friends, because I don't pay much attention to their art. Maybe I should keep my eyes open at school. College soon anyway! So hopefully there'll be a good few furries there


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

Thlayli said:


> Umm... I don't know. I COULD have furry friends, because I don't pay much attention to their art. Maybe I should keep my eyes open at school. College soon anyway! So hopefully there'll be a good few furries there



hm, true. plus you could also pay attention to what they say and do (also what they wear). maybe, i mean it never hurts to try and find new friends. and i would say that there would be quite a few furries in college, so good luck with find some! ^_^


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 18, 2010)

I go to a high school that has 1800+ students enrolled in it and there are quite a few furries there. I know about seven of them though I'm sure there are more. None of my freinds beside them know I'm a furry and I have A LOT of freinds.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> I go to a high school that has 1800+ students enrolled in it and there are quite a few furries there. I know about seven of them though I'm sure there are more. None of my freinds beside them know I'm a furry and I have A LOT of freinds.



wow, pretty big school. although i think mine has over like 2000+ people in it. lol, sounds like you have quite a nice school and a lot of good friends though.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 18, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> wow, pretty big school. although i think mine has over like 2000+ people in it. lol, sounds like you have quite a nice school and a lot of good friends though.



Yeah I do. I'm sure if I told them I was a furry, most of them wouldn't really care.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Yeah I do. I'm sure if I told them I was a furry, most of them wouldn't really care.



hm, wish i could say the same for my friends. quite a few of mine would flip out and ridicule me.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 18, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> I go to a high school that has 1800+ students enrolled in it and there are quite a few furries there. I know about seven of them though I'm sure there are more. None of my freinds beside them know I'm a furry and I have A LOT of freinds.



how did you manage to find them when no one else knows your a furry?


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> how did you manage to find them when no one else knows your a furry?



maybe he just got lucky and they asked him when no one was listening?


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 18, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> hm, wish i could say the same for my friends. quite a few of mine would flip out and ridicule me.



If I told my stepdad....*shudders* I think he drag in my back yard and either beat the living shit out of me or kill me and I mean this literally. I plan on telling him tommorrow. I'm sooo scared.....


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 18, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> If I told my stepdad....*shudders* I think he drag in my back yard and either beat the living shit out of me or kill me and me this literally. I plan on telling him tommorrow. I'm sooo scared.....



be sure to report back if you are still alive.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> If I told my stepdad....*shudders* I think he drag in my back yard and either beat the living shit out of me or kill me and I mean this literally. I plan on telling him tommorrow. I'm sooo scared.....



wow, that's cruel...if he would do such a thing, just keep it a secret.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 18, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> be sure to report back if you are still alive.



I will. And about how I found out about the other furries, I had to stay after school For something in ROTC. They were hanging out in front of school and me not being a shy person went up and said "hi, what are y'all doing." and so here I am.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 18, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> wow, that's cruel...if he would do such a thing, just keep it a secret.



If he does do it, I'ma call social services.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> If he does do it, I'ma call social services.



that seems like the best options.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 18, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> that seems like the best options.



Yep. I'm telling my mom in like 2-3 hours and I know she wont care. Shell probrably actually help me go to stuff like furcon. My stepdad comes from a highly racist and anti-homo family. And I'm not even gay. Although I'm sure he'll say I am.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Yep. I'm telling my mom in like 2-3 hours and I know she wont care. Shell probrably actually help me go to stuff like furcon. My stepdad comes from a highly racist and anti-homo family. And I'm not even gay. Although I'm sure he'll say I am.



hm, well that's sort of good. but the dad part sounds horrible, i feel sorry for you. v_v


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 18, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> hm, well that's sort of good. but the dad part sounds horrible, i feel sorry for you. v_v



Now that I think about it, he probrably won't hit me but kick me out of the house.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Now that I think about it, he probrably won't hit me but kick me out of the house.



well, that's horrible! i hope he doesn't, that would be just terrible!


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 18, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> well, that's horrible! i hope he doesn't, that would be just terrible!



It could be worse. I think I know a few freinds who'll help me out.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm gonna tell my mom when we go see Kickass in a few minutes.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> It could be worse. I think I know a few freinds who'll help me out.



well, i hope it isn't as bad as you are implying...
and at least you have someone to help you out ^_^


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 18, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> well, i hope it isn't as bad as you are implying...
> and at least you have someone to help you out ^_^



Yea. I have the best mom ever!! Thanx for the support!! =â€¢_â€¢=


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 18, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> I'm gonna tell my mom when we go see Kickass in a few minutes.



seen it, and it was great


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 18, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> seen it, and it was great



It looks good.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 18, 2010)

Idk I'm scared about telling my mom. I know shell help me but I've never openly told someone else. No. You know what, no more hiding. I can't live my life hiding from the truth. I WILL tell her.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Yea. I have the best mom ever!! Thanx for the support!! =â€¢_â€¢=



congrats! and your welcome! assuming that wasn't sarcasm.



Rachrix said:


> seen it, and it was great



lol, i might have to go see it sometime.



xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> It looks good.



 i agree ^_^


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Idk I'm scared about telling my mom. I know shell help me but I've never openly told someone else. No. You know what, no more hiding. I can't live my life hiding from the truth. I WILL tell her.



well, best of luck to you. i hope she is accepting as you say she is.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 18, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> well, best of luck to you. i hope she is accepting as you say she is.



Yea. I do too. If she doesn't then idk what I'm going to do.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Yea. I do too. If she doesn't then idk what I'm going to do.



i don't know either. so all we can do is hope for the best.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 18, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Idk I'm scared about telling my mom. I know shell help me but I've never openly told someone else. No. You know what, no more hiding. I can't live my life hiding from the truth. I WILL tell her.



go my friend spread your wings and fly :3


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Apr 18, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Idk I'm scared about telling my mom. I know shell help me but I've never openly told someone else. No. You know what, no more hiding. I can't live my life hiding from the truth. I WILL tell her.



Dude, it's not like you're coming out as gay. Being furry is a hobby, not a sexuality.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 18, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> i don't know either. so all we can do is hope for the best.



Yea....... Well, I have to put it out there someday and I don't think I can wait much longer.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 18, 2010)

Thlayli said:


> Dude, it's not like you're coming out as gay. Being furry is a hobby, not a sexuality.



Tell that to my stepdad...


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> go my friend spread your wings and fly :3



that never gets old. <:3



Thlayli said:


> Dude, it's not like you're coming out as gay. Being furry is a hobby, not a sexuality.



true, but some others think differently.



xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Yea....... Well, I have to put it out there someday and I don't think I can wait much longer.



yeah, sometimes waiting is the best option.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 18, 2010)

Okay here I go. Wish me luck. =^_^=


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Okay here I go. Wish me luck. =^_^=



god luck, hope all goes well. ^_^


----------



## Mentova (Apr 18, 2010)

This thread makes me sad now.


----------



## Chmat (Apr 18, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Okay here I go. Wish me luck. =^_^=



Omg.... read thru all this, and you're probally gonna die, yes. 



Nah, I'm kiddin'. Good luck! What's the worst that could happen? :3


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This thread makes me sad now.



well, at least it's not full derailment.



Chmat said:


> Omg.... read thru all this, and you're probally gonna die, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I'm kiddin'. Good luck! What's the worst that could happen? :3



being disowned and beaten from what he said.


----------



## Chmat (Apr 18, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> being disowned and beaten from what he said.



Then if that happens he can sue him and live a life in luxuary!

... that is if he survives...

But I don't think that will go so bad, and if he get aggro: GTFO


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

Chmat said:


> Then if that happens he can sue him and live a life in luxuary!
> 
> ... that is if he survives...
> 
> But I don't think that will go so bad, and if he get aggro: GTFO



lol, might work, but hopefully things don't get THAT serious.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 18, 2010)

Ok. Scratch the movie. She decided not to go. But I still told her and......


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Ok. Scratch the movie. She decided not to go. But I still told her and......



well, that's no good...
so, how did it go?


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 18, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> well, that's no good...
> so, how did it go?



She didn't get mad. She said she knows a furry in RL and dated one before. But she wasn't super happy either. She said as long as if I don't take it too far she don't care. But she did beg me not to tell my stepdad. So I guess I won't.


----------



## Chmat (Apr 18, 2010)

heh, well, all good then? =)


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> She didn't get mad. She said she knows a furry in RL and dated one before. But she wasn't super happy either. She said as long as if I don't take it too far she don't care. But she did beg me not to tell my stepdad. So I guess I won't.



hm, that's pretty good. glad things sorta worked out for you :3 



Chmat said:


> heh, well, all good then? =)



sounds like it ^^


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 18, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> hm, that's pretty good. glad things sorta worked out for you :3
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like it ^^



Yea everythings good. She said it's my choice and to my life the way I want to. I cried a little. It was good.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 18, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Yea everythings good. She said it's my choice and to my life the way I want to. I cried a little. It was good.



wow this sounds like it could win an award. good for you tho, i dont think i could tell my family im a furry im almost old enough to leave so i will just hold out.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 18, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> wow this sounds like it could win an award. good for you tho, i dont think i could tell my family im a furry im almost old enough to leave so i will just hold out.



I told her now becuase one, I don't want her to find out in like ten or twenty years and two, I felt it was my responsibility to tell her.


----------



## Yrr (Apr 18, 2010)

Why would I want furry friends?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 18, 2010)

Yrr said:


> Why would I want furry friends?


Because furries are SO RONERY.


----------



## Chmat (Apr 18, 2010)

Yrr said:


> Why would I want furry friends?



Who else would you yiff with?

And no, sex and yiff are COMPLETLY different things


----------



## Mentova (Apr 18, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Because furries are SO RONERY.


OH SO RONERY.

SO RONERY AND SADRY ARONE.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 18, 2010)

I'z nawt ronery.....


----------



## Mentova (Apr 18, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'z nawt ronery.....


Of course not.

You have gay animal porn to keep you company.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 18, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Of course not.
> 
> You have gay animal porn to keep you company.



I actually haven't looked at any porn in a good week or two...


----------



## Mentova (Apr 18, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I actually haven't looked at any porn in a good week or two...


I doubt that. You're the most stereotypical furry in existence.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 18, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I actually haven't looked at any porn in a good week or two...



lol i have not look at porn in a good hour. jk but im surprised to hear that from you


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 18, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I doubt that. You're the most stereotypical furry in existence.



But I seriously haven't.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 18, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> But I seriously haven't.


But when was the last time you jacked it?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 18, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But when was the last time you jacked it?



 This morning......


----------



## Mentova (Apr 18, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> This morning......


So yes you are still a pervert.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 18, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So yes you are still a pervert.



Yuppers, but at least I didn't do it to gay doggie porn so i'm not a FURvert xD

Anywho, wow...over 8000 views...


----------



## Mentova (Apr 18, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yuppers, but at least I didn't do it to gay doggie porn so i'm not a FURvert xD
> 
> Anywho, wow...over 8000 views...


Yay go me for making an awesome thread _and_ making the link of the day.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 18, 2010)

STFU Fag >.>


----------



## Mentova (Apr 18, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> STFU Fag >.>


You're just jealous that they caused me to have more friends than yooooooooooooooou.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 18, 2010)

Aaargh, ye got me matey!


----------



## Browder (Apr 18, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You're just jealous that they caused me to have more friends than yooooooooooooooou.



Scotty's still cooler. :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> Scotty's still cooler. :V


nuh uh


----------



## Browder (Apr 18, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> nuh uh



yuh huh. eh yiffs to everything and doesn't afraid of Def Leppards.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm not arguing who's cooler, HK wins by far.


----------



## Browder (Apr 18, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm not arguing who's cooler, HK wins by far.



I was kidding. Personally I think your about equal coolness but for different reasons.

Besides I'm obviously much more awesome.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 18, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm not arguing who's cooler, HK wins by far.


Thank you. At least you admit defeat.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 18, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Thank you. At least you admit defeat.



*Bows* Yessss mastahhhhh.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 18, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yay go me for making an awesome thread _and_ making the link of the day.



wow....really?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 18, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> wow....really?



http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=69152


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> Scotty's still cooler. :V



they are both pretty cool, but i still think scotty is cooler, no offense h&k.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 18, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=69152



WOW....just wow....wtf?


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 18, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> WOW....just wow....wtf?



yeah, i kind of said wtf when i saw it too.


----------



## Kiva (Apr 20, 2010)

*None irl and it's driving me freakin insane -.-.*


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

Kifale said:


> *None irl and it's driving me freakin insane -.-.*


I'd be your friend, but Pittsburgh is kinda' far. D:


----------



## Tao (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't have any furry friends IRL.

I don't have many on the internet either. =\


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

Faris said:


> I don't have any furry friends IRL.
> 
> I don't have many on the internet either. =\


Where do you live?


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

Faris said:


> I don't have any furry friends IRL.
> 
> I don't have many on the internet either. =\



Try being *AWESOME*.


----------



## Tao (Apr 20, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Where do you live?



Alabama, unfortunately.


----------



## Bando (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Try being *AWESOME*.



You called?


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> You called?



Not you.


----------



## Bando (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Not you.



*>:[*


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> >:[



OH SNAP


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

Faris said:


> Alabama, unfortunately.


): I'm sorry. ::hugs::


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 20, 2010)

I have 0 furry friends.

lol dude im on this site 4 a reason...

my friends find furries to be a disgrace...so i send em pix alot lol.


----------



## EskapePeanut (Apr 20, 2010)

I have a couple cosplaying acquaintances.
However I do not have any furry friends online or offline. I know someone who was 'dragged' to a fur meet..but she went with a closed mind and left with one and lets just say its an akaward topic now...whatever :V  People are weird.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 20, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> I have 0 furry friends.
> 
> lol dude im on this site 4 a reason...
> 
> my friends find furries to be a disgrace...so i send em pix alot lol.



great idea. hey you guys hate furries. here are some porn pics... do you like them now?


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 20, 2010)

Kifale said:


> *None irl and it's driving me freakin insane -.-.*


 
Live in calif. Be glad to be a friend


----------



## Aleu (Apr 20, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> I have 0 furry friends.
> 
> lol dude im on this site 4 a reason...
> 
> my friends find furries to be a disgrace...so i send em pix alot lol.



you're a good friend


----------



## Tigeriss_Lord (Apr 20, 2010)

To be honest I dont have very many furry friends and none outside the net...


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 20, 2010)

I had a couple in RL but moved to NC and haven't met any yet.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol yep thats how ya do it! XD


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 20, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> lol yep thats how ya do it! XD



How ya do what?


----------



## Tigeriss_Lord (Apr 20, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> lol yep thats how ya do it! XD


o.o? Im curious about this now, how?


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 20, 2010)

If ppl hate on furries...u send em yiff evry day!

then eventually they block u, so u print out yiff and put it on their backpacks when theyre not lookin XD


----------



## Tigeriss_Lord (Apr 20, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> If ppl hate on furries...u send em yiff evry day!
> 
> then eventually they block u, so u print out yiff and put it on their backpacks when theyre not lookin XD


oh nvm then


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 20, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> If ppl hate on furries...u send em yiff evry day!
> 
> then eventually they block u, so u print out yiff and put it on their backpacks when theyre not lookin XD



sounds like a solid plan. instead of a kick me sign put a yiff me sign with a gay pic on it


----------



## Aleu (Apr 20, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> sounds like a solid plan. instead of a kick me sign put a yiff me sign with a gay pic on it



someone do this and have pics.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> someone do this and have pics.


 

yup we shud!

but im outa ink sooo....


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> someone do this and have pics.



i would but im scarde that i might be seen with the pic before the deed is done. that and pritty much no one knows what a furry is or what yiff means


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 20, 2010)

I can't fit all of my Chuck Norris jokes on the signature bar.....


----------



## Tigeriss_Lord (Apr 20, 2010)

TheItalianStallion said:


> I can't fit all of my Chuck Norris jokes on the signature bar.....


huh? whats that got to do with this thread? Im just curious...


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 20, 2010)

I have met...4? furs in real life.  All but one I wish I hadn't.

I don't know why I keep lookin though :V


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 20, 2010)

Eh, I put some super funny, to me anyway, YouTube vids on there.


----------



## Tigeriss_Lord (Apr 20, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> I have met...4? furs in real life.  All but one I wish I hadn't.
> 
> I don't know why I keep lookin though :V


was meeting the one that bad or something? nvm its not my place to ask, I was just being a curious puppy...Ill shut up


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 20, 2010)

Tigeriss_Lord said:


> was meeting the one that bad or something? nvm its not my place to ask, I was just being a curious puppy...Ill shut up


 

id love to actually meet a furry...


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 20, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> id love to actually meet a furry...



same but still dont want people to know and it would take quite a bit of effort


----------



## Tigeriss_Lord (Apr 20, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> id love to actually meet a furry...


to pick on or to befriend?


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 20, 2010)

Tigeriss_Lord said:


> to pick on or to befriend?


 

befriend of course!!!


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 20, 2010)

Tigeriss_Lord said:


> was meeting the one that bad or something? nvm its not my place to ask, I was just being a curious puppy...Ill shut up


Read again, 1/4 were actually good people.  There was the nerdy guy who professed his love to me then chickened out after just a hug, the homeschooled sociopath, and the dumpy girl with an abusive stepfather who became a lesbian and drug dealer after I stopped talking to her.

The good guy was my first :3c  He's engaged now, sweet guy though.

*end tmi*


----------



## Tigeriss_Lord (Apr 20, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> befriend of course!!!


okay because I wouldnt brefriend anyone who is going to just turn around and stab in the back, that has happened way too much in high school.


----------



## Tigeriss_Lord (Apr 20, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Read again, 1/4 were actually good people.  There was the nerdy guy who professed his love to me then chickened out after just a hug, the homeschooled sociopath, and the dumpy girl with an abusive stepfather who became a lesbian and drug dealer after I stopped talking to her.
> 
> The good guy was my first :3c  He's engaged now, sweet guy though.
> 
> *end tmi*


oh >.< my bad


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 20, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> The good guy was my first :3c  He's engaged now, sweet guy though.



first furry friend or... do i want to know?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

I have over 9000 FURends. :B


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 20, 2010)

yeah im not the backstabbing type...and suprisingly im not an oddball....

im the hyperactive dude who loves to have straight edge fun!


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 20, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> yeah im not the backstabbing type...and suprisingly im not an oddball....
> 
> im the hyperactive dude who loves to have straight edge fun!



i hate your sig cause some douch did that to me


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol id neva do that...

but i like it cuz its funny.

and i wuda deckd him thru his mask


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 20, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> first furry friend or... do i want to know?


You can't make a guess?


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 20, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> lol id neva do that...
> 
> but i like it cuz its funny.
> 
> and i wuda deckd him thru his mask



point blank to a t-shirt and i just said i was out. not a vilent person


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 20, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> You can't make a guess?


 

dudes gay n his first was a furfriend...no?


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 20, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> You can't make a guess?



ahh, did not need to now that, but i did asked


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 20, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> point blank to a t-shirt and i just said i was out. not a vilent person


 

i hate cheaters....i rage on em


----------



## Don (Apr 20, 2010)

I've never personally met a furry, let alone become friends with one.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> I've never personally met a furry, let alone become friends with one.


They are like regular people... Just more murry.


----------



## Don (Apr 20, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> They are like regular people... Just more murry.



Oh, _murr_ :3.

I still assume the first question a furry will ask me is if they wanna yiff.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 20, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> Oh, _murr_ :3.
> 
> I still assume the first question a furry will ask me is if they wanna yiff.


 
lol naa id ask u "whats up?"

*damn stereotypes!*


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> Oh, _murr_ :3.
> 
> I still assume the first question a furry will ask me is if they wanna yiff.


No, they will ask you if you have a fursuit. Then they will ask you if you want to bump uglies.


----------



## CFox (Apr 21, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> No, they will ask you if you have a fursuit. Then they will ask you if you want to bump uglies.



Bumpin' uglies, yo!


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol...cute n cuddly all the way man!!!

screw yiff!!!

lol *hides in bomb shelter from angry mob*


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 21, 2010)

if i met a furry i prob wouldn't talk about furry things much, i have the forum for that and wanna yiff would be a funny ice breaker if was a joke, or if it was foxy female


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 21, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> if i met a furry i prob wouldn't talk about furry things much, i have the forum for that and wanna yiff would be a funny ice breaker if was a joke, or if it was foxy female



Aye, I have met one of my furry friends twice irl already. And if I am lucky it will be a third time come june. But we hardly ever talk of furry unless, when in the evenings we put my computer on and he and I check our FA pages and things. Basically we talk furry at the computer and no where else.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Aye, I have met one of my furry friends twice irl already. And if I am lucky it will be a third time come june. But we hardly ever talk of furry unless, when in the evenings we put my computer on and he and I check our FA pages and things. Basically we talk furry at the computer and no where else.



that sounds like what i would do but i make furry jokes all the time with the people who know im furry, it makes them think its less weird


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> if i met a furry i prob wouldn't talk about furry things much, i have the forum for that and wanna yiff would be a funny ice breaker if was a joke, or if it was foxy female


This will work 100% of the time.


----------



## ~Genesis~ (Apr 21, 2010)

No. I don't have a lot of real friends (meaning: people who aren't drinking buddies or fuck buddies) in general.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 21, 2010)

~Genesis~ said:


> No. I don't have a lot of real friends (meaning: people who aren't drinking buddies or fuck buddies) in general.



The op meant "furry" friends, not "rl" friends.




Rachrix said:


> that sounds like what i would do but i make furry jokes all the time with the people who know im furry, it makes them think its less weird




That is basically what we do. It is a hobby to me, I don't want to see,  talk or do anything furry related 24/7. Just like the rest of my  hobbies. Cycling and bicycles is one of my favourite hobbies away from  the computer, though I still don't spend 24/7 doing things bicycle  related.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 21, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> This will work 100% of the time.



I just noticed your species and felt like splitting hairs over it. He is a retired sheriff.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I just noticed your species and felt like splitting hairs over it. He is a retired sheriff.


You can never retire from JUSTICE


----------



## ~Genesis~ (Apr 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> The op meant "furry" friends, not "rl" friends.


My answer is still a 'no'.

//EDIT::I was talking about both online and rl.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 21, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> You can never retire from JUSTICE



I am in the mood to go watch "worlds wildest police video's" now.

EDIT: Also if you haven't watched the spoofs of the show on YT, they are quite funny.


----------



## DrDeathShot (Aug 13, 2010)

Darkwolfy502 said:


> I don't know any IRL, maybe because I haven't really looked.


 
dude im from katy too


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 13, 2010)

I have 4 friends who I see in real life who are furries. I have other friends that I haven't met yet who are furries.


----------



## Willow (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey I remember this thread.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 13, 2010)

P much all my online friends are furries. I'm living with a furry. Another furry is about to move in. I'm currently in an open relationship with another furry. 


Yaaaay furries


----------



## Aetius (Aug 13, 2010)

I am the only furry I know IRL

(NECRO-THREAD)


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 13, 2010)

DrDeathShot said:


> dude im from katy too


 

Dude, check thread dates! Necromancer.....


----------



## Pine (Aug 13, 2010)

I have a few online, and only 2 locally, my friend and his sister. sadly his sister isn't into me, so if I ever want to find a "mate" I would have to look somewhere outside the area lol.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Aug 13, 2010)

I have... 5 real life furry friends. 
Love them all. :3


----------



## Leafblower29 (Aug 13, 2010)

As far as IRL goes I'm the only one that I know of.


----------



## slydude851 (Aug 13, 2010)

The only real friends I have are the ones I play MW2 and other games with on the PS3. I havn't met any furs in real life, I would love to, that would just be awesome.

The people on these forums are acquaintances. I really would love to meet some furs in real life.

Edit: I just noticed this, the last post on this thread before today's posts were back in April 21st.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 13, 2010)

Nope.  I have I'd say about 5 or 6 Furry friends.  That I would at least consider as "friends".


----------



## Qoph (Aug 13, 2010)

honk honk


----------

